# What perfume are you wearing *today?*



## IntlSet

Moi: Escada Rockin' Rio


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah Jessica's Lovely perfume, and the body lotion


----------



## hfxshopgirl

none today, just philosophy coconut cake body lotion


----------



## fr2nc1z

Chanel No 5


----------



## Danica

Burberry London.


----------



## miks

Romance by RL


----------



## ZooMom

Euphoria by CK


----------



## sparkles48

Glow by J.Lo... it just smells so light, fresh, and clean, I totally love it


----------



## organic

marc jacobs


----------



## lmpsola

Oscar by Oscar de La Renta


----------



## misachan

Chance by Chanel


----------



## jc2239

chance by chanel


----------



## CityGirl9

Pure Grace by Philosophy


----------



## amanda

nectarine blossom and honey by jo malone


----------



## pursegalsf

SAme always, Issey Miyake.


----------



## Iluvbags

Amazing Grace by Philosophy


----------



## Hoodster777

Miss Dior Cheri by Dior


----------



## nextnewface

Chance by Chanel ​


----------



## ayla

Escada's Pacific Paradise !


----------



## jimmyneyugn

I'm always wearing FCUK Men.

I think my next cologne will be DKNY Delicious Men. it smells soooooo good.

and i rather not be a typical guy and wear Aqua Di Gio... though it smells very good and i drool at any hot guy wearing it, it's too normal. 

I only wear one kind of cologne at a time.. at one time in my life, I wore Abercombie's Fierce for nearly 2 years. haha.


----------



## dec5

she by emporio armani


----------



## purses4life

I'm wearing Cool Water.


----------



## snowwhite

Allure Sensuelle by Chanel.


----------



## livinluxuriously_Lila

^^ me too I just  how fresh and sweet it smells.


----------



## vicky

Clinique Happy Heart - that is my "feel good fragrance"


----------



## Deborahsue

Eau du Ciel by Annick Goutal


----------



## Lucie_lou

Hugo Woman by Hugo Boss


----------



## AussieLVLover

Britney Spears "Curious"


----------



## firstclass1

24, Faubourg from Hermès . . . it's soooo mysterious


----------



## Melissa71

ZooMom said:
			
		

> Euphoria by CK


  Oooh! I love that scent! I'm hoping my DH buys me a bottle for my birthday.


----------



## Sunnydqt

212 on Ice by Carolina Herrera.


----------



## sellmysoul

Jo Malone, French Lime Blossom


----------



## LakersGyrl2003

Victoria's Secret - Strawberries & Champagne


----------



## Kat

Tiffany & Co.'s Pure Tiffany


----------



## Lanbanan

nicole farhi - woman


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Blue by RL


----------



## coachwife6

Prada.


----------



## meemos

Gucci Eau de Parfum, the original brown one.


----------



## yhassan

Burberry Brit


----------



## whatzerface

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## kerri

Bulgari Blu,_hmmmmmm sometimes i even wear it to bed_


----------



## ValleyO

Armani Black code, which I supppose has since be renamed just Armani code. It's my fave, but I also have Gucci Envy (yucky), Versace Dreamer, and Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## Fraublucher

Spring Fever by Origins 
Other perfumes I love are Cristalle by Chanel, Stella by Stella McCartney and Herba Fresca, one of the "Aqua Allegoria" series of Guerlain.


----------



## Tori

Dior Addict 2.  Just got it, but not sure how much I like it yet.


----------



## janice

lolita


----------



## mgatlin

Coco by Chanel


----------



## vuittonGirl

Gucci Rush2


----------



## bagsnbags

Baby Doll by YSL


----------



## gymangel812

J'Adore


----------



## brittee829

coco chanel mademoiselle....... LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trixX

brittee829 said:
			
		

> coco chanel mademoiselle....... LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!



Me too!! I've been wearing it for 3 years.


----------



## Virginia

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## dizzyblonde1

Angel by Thierry Mugler, along with the body lotion and deodorant


----------



## chloe-babe

Micheal Kors today


----------



## missbradshaw

Angel again!


----------



## winona77

Jo Malone
Wild Fig and Cassis


----------



## chloe-babe

I love the Jo Malone fragrances. The orange blossom is divine, but my fave is the pomegranite..... oooh its lovely


----------



## txngo

Dior Addict 2


----------



## Irissy

Dolce's Light Blue


----------



## crochetbella

Hermes Caleche eau Delicate


----------



## NewportJenni

Jean Paul Gaultier ! It has been my favorite for years, every time I wear it I get tons of compliments!


----------



## Megs

Dolce and Gabanna Light Blue... Love it!!


----------



## Nishi621

Elizabeth Arden's Green Tea-almost every day

I am allergic to about 98% of perfumes-too flowery smelling for me, so, if I find a perfume I can actually handle and I think smells good to boot-i stick with it


----------



## ilzabet

shalimar


----------



## Tpr Speedy

Today I wore CK One Summer.  Very light and fresh.


----------



## Alexenjie

Today I am wearing Angel's Essence Egyptian Musk oil mixed with a little bit of The Body Shop's Lemon Tea perfume oil.

I really love Egyptian musk for fall/winter and citrus scents for spring/fall. I also enjoy combining Egyptian musk oil with citrus essential oils and making combination perfume oils that are just mine alone.

We are just beginning to get our first days of warm weather in the Pacific Northwest so I will soon be switching over to my favorite light scent - Yves Saint Laurent In Love Again. Peggy


----------



## flo

Creeds Love in white


----------



## Betsy

Gap Grass for me.


----------



## mimspot

Il Bacio.


----------



## bloemetje

Delicious by DKNY.


----------



## Karla

Marc Jacob's Rain


----------



## atn242

Estee Lauder's Pleasures!


----------



## bettiney

dolce and gabanna light blue


----------



## soccermom3

purses4life said:
			
		

> I'm wearing Cool Water.



I love Cool Water.
Unfortunately, most perfumes give me a headache.  I'm wearing Victoria Secret body spray in Pear Glaze.


----------



## Leila

Romance by Ralph Lauren - but I switch it up with Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue in the daytime usually.


----------



## Roo

Jo Malone Grapefruit!


----------



## Leah411

Coco by Chanel


----------



## bags2riches

Prada


----------



## totoau

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Discobunniee

Gucci - Envy Me  (It's my favorite scent at the moment!)


----------



## chinchillamoose

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Chaneller

Bvlgari Femme EdP


----------



## QuirkyCool

Marc Jacobs Essence.


----------



## Perja

Eau de Pissed-off Perja just right this second... but it's going to be *Dior j'adore* in a minute


----------



## Lily

Gucci Envy.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Today I am wearing Pacific Paradise by Escada. It reminds me of summer.


----------



## eveningfaces

dior addict 2


----------



## ameka

Queen, Alexander McQueen.


----------



## 4evereternity

apple dkny


----------



## ameka

^4evereternity, i love the cute apple shaped bottle that comes in. 
Have you tried the red delicious (not sure if that's the name), do you know how it compares?


----------



## Chanel4me83

5/4- Chance by Chanel


----------



## GTOFan

Samsara, oldie but goodie!


----------



## chicky

Deep Night by Ghost


----------



## LALALA

cool water by davidoff


----------



## emila

Ultimate by Clean


----------



## LuvsLV

lanvin eclat d'arpege


----------



## redney

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## fendifemale

"Smile" by AVON but I just bought this:


*only that duster thingy didnt come w/mine.


----------



## shoes319

Hermes 24 Faubourg - yummy and lasts a long time!


----------



## darelgirl

Pure Poison, Christian Dior


----------



## Adriane

CK - Contradiction


----------



## vuittonGirl

IT's Gucci Envy Me today


----------



## moe

Benefit's ...Maybe baby


----------



## mischa

for me coco mademoiselle!


----------



## nextnewface

*Rockin' Rio* by Escada

​


----------



## print*model

Gucci Rush (for men!).  Love it!


----------



## CoachKatie

Burberry -  Tender Touch :o)


----------



## KTScrlet

*Hanae Mori*


----------



## fendifemale

KTScrlet said:
			
		

> *Hanae Mori*


That's sooooooooo delicious!
Monday- Celine Dion _*Belong*_.


----------



## aprild

Kenneth Cole Black & Yohji


----------



## eyelove

Yves Saint Laurent's "Paris".


----------



## luckycharm06

marc jacobs


----------



## Baby Boo

i wore coco mademoissille for 2 years and just recently changed to flower bomb by viktor and rolf its TO DIE FOR!!! anyone smelt it?>
its soo yummmy


----------



## dervilfal

Creed - Spring Flowers


----------



## twiggers

Burberry London (the newest scent that just came out this spring)


----------



## fendifemale

Baby Boo said:
			
		

> i wore coco mademoissille for 2 years and just recently changed to flower bomb by viktor and rolf its TO DIE FOR!!! anyone smelt it?>
> its soo yummmy


It won some FiFi Awards.....


----------



## fendifemale

Provocative Woman


----------



## Eire

Jo Malone Nectarine Blosom and Honey  Love it!


----------



## chinchillamoose

Jo Malone Grapefruit.


----------



## vondervall

Orange blossom - Jo Malone


----------



## shoog

Spring Flower By Creed


----------



## tigger98

Sake by Fresh Cosmetics


----------



## thequeenbee

comptoir sud pacifique


----------



## doulosforhim

Hoodster777 said:
			
		

> Miss Dior Cheri by Dior


 
 me too


----------



## Baby Boo

whats the FiFi awards?

sorry if i sound dumb


----------



## *jennifer*

agent provocateur.


----------



## fendifemale

Baby Boo said:
			
		

> whats the FiFi awards?
> 
> sorry if i sound dumb


The Oscars of the perfume world. LOL!


----------



## Everevereve

j'adore Dior!


----------



## boudoir

Philosophy - _Falling in Love_


----------



## LVmom

Angel Innocent by Theirry Mugler


----------



## DRLISA

Vanilla and Blackberry by Trish McEvoy...yum yum


----------



## fendifemale

DRLISA said:
			
		

> Vanilla and Blackberry by Trish McEvoy...yum yum


Oh no u didnt! That's my fave scent by her!!!


----------



## Eponineslove

White Diamonds by Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## slowlyfading

Armani She


----------



## asl_bebes

I have two scents that I alternate with depending on my mood ... Issey Miyake and Burberry Brit.  Today it's Issey Miyake.


----------



## dia

gucci envy me


----------



## oohsoojuju

escada rockin rio' as well =D


----------



## amkur

Gucci Envy me today and YSL Cinema tomorrow


----------



## ninamlee

Gucci Envy Me 2 special edition..


----------



## LoriB

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Wildflower

Vol de Nuit - Guerlain


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta Intrusion


----------



## solitair

Narciso rodreguiz (sp?)-for her


----------



## Kellybag

Angel with angel body creme


----------



## naughtymanolo

Versus, time for action the fragrence was discontinued so i bought 2 bottles now i feel im the only one who has it and its my  special fragrence im halfway through my 1st bottle but i want it to last forever becuse im addicted!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Gucci II (I believe it's called)

IDK, it's pink and I got it in Switzerland, hah


----------



## TheImportersWife

_Summer_ by *Kenzo*


----------



## janice

Bvlgari -Ommnia Crystalline


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Rose Ikebana by Herm&#232;s*


----------



## swee7bebe

hanae mori...has anyone smelled the new cartier perfume?  omg, it smells sooooo good!  i think i'm going to buy that today...


----------



## D & G rockstar

Kors island.


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

Philosophy 'Falling in love'.


----------



## tan2

guccy envy me


----------



## mya

Chanel Allure


----------



## heavensent

Curve


----------



## fendifemale

naughtymanolo said:
			
		

> Versus, time for action the fragrence was discontinued so i bought 2 bottles now i feel im the only one who has it and its my special fragrence im halfway through my 1st bottle but i want it to last forever becuse im addicted!!!


ULTA was carrying it. They're good for discontinued scents.


----------



## fendifemale

D & G rockstar said:
			
		

> Kors island.


New @ Lord and Taylor:" Fiji Island" by Michael Kors.


----------



## fendifemale

GAP Suede Musk. *OMGOODNESS!*


----------



## arireyes

Today  - Just Cavalli, only because my Stella McCartney is gone.


----------



## ETenebris

At the moment just Vanilla Steam Vitamin Hydrator by Basin...it's the best body moisturizer I have found.  But when I go out I wear Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb.


----------



## fendifemale

ETenebris said:
			
		

> At the moment just Vanilla Steam Vitamin Hydrator by Basin...it's the best body moisturizer I have found. But when I go out I wear Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb.


I've heard about that Flowerbomb?!  What notes are in it?


----------



## SassySocialite

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## mewlicious

Wow a lot of Chance ladies! I got it, too and I'm trying it out today!


----------



## LondonBrat

fendifemale said:
			
		

> I've heard about that Flowerbomb?! What notes are in it?


 
Im wearing (or shall we say WAS wearing- its night here now) Flowerbomb today.

Its quite sweet but not in a wish my chopard carameley way. Its actually flowey but not in a light airy way. MM...i don't know how to explain it! Its yummy!

I was also wearing Marc Jacobs body splash in rain. I bought all three- such nice bottles! Cotton and rain are my favorites.


----------



## melisande

Chanel, "Bois des Iles"


----------



## Ryan

Jo Malone Verbenas of Provence


----------



## fendifemale

Ryan said:
			
		

> Jo Malone Verbenas of Provence


Have you ever had "French Lime Blossoms"?

Alfred Sung Paradise to work.


----------



## satine1222

Sara Jessica Parker's Lovely; I got it for Mother's Day from my husband


----------



## TheImportersWife

*Origins* - _Spring Fever_


----------



## MAGs

I alternate between Chanel Chance and D&G light blue


----------



## Kat

The new rose perfume by Hermes


----------



## Ryan

fendifemale said:
			
		

> Have you ever had "French Lime Blossoms"?


 
Hmm, I don't remember what that smells like.  My boyfriend wears Lime Basil and Mandarin - is it anything like that?

Ryan


----------



## H_addict

Gucci Envy


----------



## bagsnbags

Today Gucci II Eau De parfume


----------



## fendifemale

Ryan said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't remember what that smells like. My boyfriend wears Lime Basil and Mandarin - is it anything like that?
> 
> Ryan


No it's more of a floral crisp smell I've read. A bestseller by her.


----------



## fendifemale

RALPH -early day.
AmorAmor -evening.


----------



## Chickee

Calyx!


----------



## t4moo

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Jadore

Paris Hilton :shame: it smells really good!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Cool Water for women by Davidoff


----------



## harlem_cutie

Escada Magnetism layered over B&BW Black raspberry Vanilla


----------



## pursemama

Un Jardin Sur Le Nil by Hermes


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

Today, for the first time in a long while, I'm wearing Hermes, 24 Faubourg.

This is unusual for me, I normally wear Jo Malone, but today for some reason, I didn't feel that 'me', kind of like I needed a little courage, so I had a little squirt of Hermes instead!  Instant courage boost!


----------



## msm

Eau de Vanilia by L'occitane


----------



## swee7bebe

delices de cartier...(a surprise from my bf this morning )


----------



## kitana

Right now Bath & Body Works Coconut lime Verbena lotion.

This afternoon, Goddess by AVON

Tonight at work, B&BW Tutti Dolce Fantasis di Cioccolata.


----------



## edsbgrl

At the moment - "The Scent of Me"  ie, none


----------



## sweetlove

Calvin Klein - Euphoria


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta Intrusion


----------



## prada_diamond

"Hamptons" Bond no.9


----------



## KTScrlet

_*Aquolina Pink Sugar. I know it is not a sophisticated fragrance, but people love it. I always get compliments when I wear it.*_


----------



## LVmom

La Lucci.


----------



## nubiancooki

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Jo Ly

Narciso Rodriguez - my fave....


----------



## feliciayl2000

Romance by Ralph Lauren, Gucci Envy


----------



## ladyzee

Fluerissimo by Creed.
Z


----------



## enjlux

Escada Paradise something


----------



## nativenydesigns

Walk in the Rain by Bare Escentuals


----------



## chloesmygirl

Orange Blossom by Jo Malone


----------



## lv-lover

CK one.


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

I'm wearing Versace crystal noir.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Bulgari Green Tea


----------



## lulilu

Jil Sander No 4


----------



## laloki

Chanel Allure


----------



## chinchillamoose

Fresh Bulgarian Rose


----------



## marspalm

Burberry: Touch


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Today I pretty much walked around smelling like Ocelot pee.  Came home, took a shower and now I'm wearing Flowerbomb.


----------



## marspalm

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> Today I pretty much walked around smelling like Ocelot pee. Came home, took a shower and now I'm wearing Flowerbomb.



oooh ocelot pee! was that on sale at NM? must have missed it  lol half the time i walk around smelling like horses and parrots lol not a pleasant combo so i feel where ur coming from on that one


----------



## bagnshoofetish

marspalm said:
			
		

> oooh ocelot pee! was that on sale at NM? must have missed it  lol half the time i walk around smelling like horses and parrots lol not a pleasant combo so i feel where ur coming from on that one


I feel your pain!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Moschino I Love Love [but only on the days I'm not wearing FRACAS!!]


----------



## girlie

Bulgari Green Tea - I keep buying new ones, but I always end up using this one!


----------



## sw0pp

Alexander McQueen - Kingdom


----------



## honu

Creative Scentualizations - Clean Musk


----------



## sweetsparkle

blush by marc jacobs


----------



## windykat

Trish McEvoy Mandarin & Lily.


----------



## xxheartbreak

stella by stella mccartney. i love it!


----------



## chag

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Tanechka

Happy by Clinique


----------



## Holliwood

Prada


----------



## Chaneller

Bvlgari Femme


----------



## fendifemale

Last night- Alfred Sung Paradise. Today- Tutti Dulce' Lemon Meringue.


----------



## fendifemale

Chloe*Starlet said:
			
		

> I'm wearing Versace crystal noir.


Is this good? What does it smell like? I love the bottle. I would want it for my dresser.


----------



## theITbag

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## thequeenbee

Philosophy Amazing Grace....smells just like a baby


----------



## NiSHa

Today Im gucci rush


----------



## nativenydesigns

Beyond Paradise by Estee Lauder-my new fav!


----------



## *jazzybelle*

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## GlamDiva

Estee Lauder Pleasures Exotic


----------



## Virgo

Fresh's Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## melina

...always Angel!
Melina


----------



## chloelover

Donna Karen Cashmere


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Un Jardin Sur Le Nil by Hermes


----------



## PursePassion

Bluebell by Penhaligon.....my aunt sent it from England


----------



## maxter

Acqua di Parma Fico di Amalfi - it's their newest fragrance and I love it!


----------



## BagHound

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung Shi


----------



## S'Mom

Rose Ikebana by Hermes


----------



## ciitylove

chanel chance.


----------



## chanelissy

I used to wear Miss Dior Cherie  during the winter, then I switched to Ralph Lauren Cool, and today I just bought (and am now wearing) Fantasy by Britney Spears. It's giving me a headache though...:cry:  .


----------



## Jadore

Spring Orchid from the body shop..it smells fruity!


----------



## dipsetprincez

Dior J'adore and Addict 2


----------



## SuzyZ

Pink Jasmine by Fresh - what compliments I get!!


----------



## chicky

Anna Sui Dreams


----------



## LVmom

La Lucci again.:shame:


----------



## winterpearls3

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## elongreach

Escada Magnetism today!


----------



## poetry__obscene

MyQueen by Alexander McQueen


----------



## mas2388

Moschino I love love is my summer favorite now! Smells so citrusy!


----------



## Elle4445

MOR Sorbet, I love it, wear it day and night, inside or going out, smells like a great vacation


----------



## purexelegance

Gucci Summer Rush


----------



## poutine

Stella by Stella Mccartney


----------



## keykey36

clean


----------



## Fataliya

Paris Hilton is today's


----------



## ginag

Miss Natasha by Ebba.


----------



## wild musings

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## lucretias

Angel, but I also love 
"In Love Again"


----------



## robyn

Joy -- always.


----------



## avery

always Marc Jacobs now, and before that Angel.


----------



## chanelvgirl

*beyond paradise by estee*


----------



## rmm

Danica said:
			
		

> Burberry London.


 
Me too!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Victorias Secret..heavenly. I absolutely love it!


----------



## poutine

i am wearing the Bodyshop Rose perfume oil which i just bought.  it's so refreshing, i love it.


----------



## purexelegance

Baby Doll Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## ruusu

Thierry Mygler - alien


----------



## BagFreak

Cc#5


----------



## heiress28

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## livethelake

Shalimar...today and every day


----------



## aimeez

miracle lancome


----------



## Zzuliyta

Dior Addict...
it smells so gooooooood!!


----------



## poutine

today, issey miyaki.


----------



## fendifemale

LIZ by Liz Claiborne (ofcourse)


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta Intrusion


----------



## jelykins

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## hysteric

Today I'm wearing Marc Jacobs "Blush".


----------



## GxG

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Ebba Miss Marisa


----------



## pinkandgreen

bcbg metro. it's long since been discontinued but i stashed 2 bottles before it went out. okay...so i've worn it since highschool but I can't find anything else that I get so many compliments on from guys and girls.


----------



## fendifemale

Pear Blossom (Bath and Body Works)
&
Incendence (to work)


----------



## superBag

dont laugh, i love wearing 2 perfumes at the same time lolz 
a paris hilton perfume(i love the scent of this sooooo much) and ralph by rl..  yummmee


----------



## christie

Issey Miyake


----------



## hermesgroupie

Hermessence Ambre Narguile


----------



## jelykins

Ted Baker for Women (I keep a small bottle of this in my bag in case I forget to put my normal perfume on - guess what, I forgot AGAIN!).


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Goddess by Kimora Lee Simmons!


----------



## fendifemale

LIZ again. But I'm about to go out in a few I thonk so I'll switch to Provocative Woman by Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## xgianna6921x

Jivago 24k.


----------



## littlepanda

J'adore Dior. But I think I might buy Glow by JLo since it smells so nice and is pretty cheap in comparison to most perfumes. Gosh I never thought I'd buy anything designed by JLo, I almost feel tacky  (no offense to any JLo fans out there)


----------



## Nola

I&#180;m wearing Dior Cherie


----------



## purse_fanatic

Right now Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Rose

Always the same- D&G. Been with me for years and years.


----------



## NYCFashionista

burberry brit...i really like it for the office.  Not very sensual tho.


----------



## artgirl

Floral by Paul Smith London


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Ebba Miss Marisa--I've been pretty obsessed with this scent this summer. lol.


----------



## ShoooSh

Dior Addict 2


----------



## fendifemale

xgianna6921x said:
			
		

> Jivago 24k.


my co-worker wears this and it is sooooooooo luxe!

I wore diff things today- 
to work: Provocative Woman
@ work for a while- Ralph Lauren BLUE
After work: Alfred Sung Shi


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Miracle by Lancome


----------



## GxG

Paris Hilton's "Just Me"


----------



## fendifemale

GAP Sueded Musk


----------



## GxG

CK One Summer


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## LondonBrat

Marc Jacobs body splash in Rain as a perfume.


----------



## manolo maven

Terre d'Hermes


----------



## KTScrlet

fashionfrenzy said:
			
		

> Dior Pure Poison



_*Me too.  Love this.*_


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Simply Irresistible by Givenchy.


----------



## SuzyZ

ladyzee said:
			
		

> Fluerissimo by Creed.
> Z


Love that fragrance - nobody smells it on me though- originally created for Grace Kelly, must have been great on her!!


----------



## SuzyZ

Today I'm in an "Arpege" state of mind.


----------



## Marly

Today I'm wearing a new one I picked up recently- the new line of fragrance by MAC. They all come in different cap colors, and I have the green one. It's really clean and sporty.


----------



## paige7

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## xgianna6921x

fendifemale said:
			
		

> my co-worker wears this and it is sooooooooo luxe!
> 
> I wore diff things today-
> to work: Provocative Woman
> @ work for a while- Ralph Lauren BLUE
> After work: Alfred Sung Shi


 

I love it. It smells great. Only Nordstrom sells it and the web site Scentiments.com.


----------



## Zzuliyta

Estee Lauder - Pleasures


----------



## GxG

Gucci - Envy Me

The name of this sounds naughty/haughty, but it smells so sweet and delicious!


----------



## Kimm992

Angel


----------



## chocobo124

Rush by Gucci


----------



## buttons

Chanel Chance - this is my new favorite.  I've been switching between Chance and Michael Kors Island.  I like the fact that they also make a purse sized roll on in Chance. I keep it in my gym bag.


----------



## ilzabet

shalimar.  again.  always.

although i have been switching it up lately with bbw fresh vanilla and black raspberry vanilla body sprays.  sometimes shalimar is just too much.


----------



## MandM

Burberry Brit


----------



## fendifemale

LIZ earlier today.
This evening Oxygene by Lanvin.


----------



## poutine

guerlain pivoine magnifica


----------



## fendifemale

Liz perfume and "Grapefruit Kiss" lotion outta the VS Garden collection.


----------



## susand

Dewberry Oil from the Body Shop


----------



## I<3FashionAVE

Paris Hilton "Paris"


----------



## LadyFran

I alternate between four:  Burberry London, Chance by Chanel, BCBG Sexy and Dior's Addict


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

estee lauder B E A U T I F U L, love it and I'm running out


----------



## chloe-babe

I am wearing Pomegranite by Jo Malone today. Both my two girls and my sister told me I smelt yummy  (so will definitely wear it again). I hate it though when you get used to a smell and cannot smell it on yourself anymore!


----------



## rocksteadybaby

Anna Sui love- I know it is outdated but I really love her fragrance line


----------



## chloe-babe

I love Anna Sui too. I couldnt care less how outdated perfumes are. If they smell great, they smell great whenever


----------



## pursegrl12

Kenneth Cole "Black"


----------



## BurberryBabe115

Princess by Vera Wang..I love it!


----------



## kaethwalk

miracle by lancome


----------



## vanilla_addict

vanilla lace victoria secret


----------



## gina_b

Acqua di Biella's _No. 1_.  It's uniquely elegant (and a well-kept secret by the fragrance cognoscenti, so shhhhh!).  'Riche' without being 'nouveau riche'.  

(and on days when I'm feeling especially feminine, I wear their _Janca_)


----------



## twinkie

D&G Light Blue.  I just got it and love love love how it smells!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Molecule 01 and the reaction everywhere I go has been fantastic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Addict 2


----------



## Audrey

Lovely by Sara Jessica Parker.


----------



## kuriso

dkny - red delicious


----------



## Sunnydqt

Very Cool by Tommy Bahama


----------



## dauphine

Luctor et Emergo


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria's Secret Endless Love


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## starrfire7

Be Delicious by DKNY


----------



## LoriB

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot


----------



## melina

Angel, Thierry Mugler


----------



## jane

Narcisco Rodriguez - her - eau du parfum


----------



## fashion_junky

Marc Jacobs


----------



## Texas Girl

Falling in Love by Philosophy


----------



## Chamber Doll

chanel - allure


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Chance. I don't like it. I did when I was younger. It is all I have. I just think Chanel no 5 is too heavy for work and I am out of Dior Addict II


----------



## nolitagirl

D & G Light blue! Yummmy.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Un Jardin Sur Le Nil by Hermes


----------



## koukanamiya

Rose Ikebana by Hermes


----------



## Moon1978

Ultimate Clean by Clean


----------



## sellmysoul

Merveilles by Hermes


----------



## Isabellafi06

Narcizo Rodriguez....Love it!


----------



## Nishi621

D&G Light Blue-just got it  today and I LOVE it!


----------



## amanda

i changed things up today and instead of my usual Jo Malone, i dug out my old bottle of Victoria's Secret Very Sexy 2.  i had forgotten how WONDERFUL it smells!  truly the best low-cost perfume out there - it really is very sexy!


----------



## fendifemale

This morning I wore Oxygene by Lanvin.
Evening -I Love Love by Moschino.


----------



## kanashii

Burberry Brit


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Pleasures by Estee Lauder


----------



## cranberrym

Still by J Lo


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Easy! Escada Rockin' Rio!!!!


----------



## sora17

I'm an Escada lover, my favourite is Sentiment!!

Today I'm wearing Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Today I am wearing "Realities"....I love it, but I have a huge bottle, a small travel bottle, and a lotion (gift set!)....so I think I will be quite sick of it in the future!!


----------



## fatkitty

d & g light blue. absolutely love this scent!


----------



## ruusu

Alien


----------



## KristyDarling

Nectarine blossom and honey by Jo Malone.


----------



## pisdapisda79

"L'air du temps" by Nina Ricci


----------



## emanu1016

BOND #9 Hamptons


----------



## fendifemale

Honae Mori


----------



## Fashion_Hunter

OPIUM - YSL....

Have worn it since I was 18 and never liked anything else. It smells differently on different people - either suits you, or doesn't...

I adore it and have sooooo many of the different products - managed to nab some of the Limited Edition candles that they have in Harrods London..

Picture this - soaking in a hot tub with opium oil, body scrub and then the soap, with my candle lit, fab fab fab..... Then lots of the cream after too - sooooooo spoiling....


----------



## hyacinthus

Dior Addict 2 at the moment, though earlier I had on MAC's MV2 fragrance. The latter is just as they described it: an odd blend of vanilla and lemon.


----------



## Chaneller

Crystal Noir by Versace.


----------



## larissa73

Eau du Soir by Sisley


----------



## phooey

L'eau Par by Kenzo


----------



## meowgal

Ralph Lauren's Hot. It smells nice like maple syrup and other tones- reminds me of Fall in Vermont.


----------



## fendifemale

Chaneller said:
			
		

> Crystal Noir by Versace.


hey how does this smell? i love the bottle. 

Today I didn't wear perfume. Just Grassroots body cream w/grapeseed oil in it.


----------



## dmitchell15

I'm wearing a body spray by the gap called, dream. It smells so good for the spring. I changed out from melon mambo from Ulta to dream. I usually don't wear department store perfumes in the spring or summer because they are usually too heavy. I usually wear body sprays or just lotion scented stuff in the summer/spring and regular perfume in the fall/winter. For the fall/winter, chanel chance is my current favorite.


----------



## polos26

Michael, by Michael Kors


----------



## Babestaaa

dior addict  2





best thing ever!!!

i also love this one, i wear when im being sexy 




Victoria Secret Mood (cravings) perfume


----------



## petals12

Cartier So Pretty


----------



## JavaJunkie

*OP Juice

I went threw this whole thread and noone else said they wear this, I LOVE this perfume and get lots of  compliments. I highly reccomend it, it's not a designer perfume or anything but it still smells amazing.
*


----------



## shopping lady

_Dior Pure Poison_


----------



## PlushKitty

some dior miss dior cherie limited edition thing...


----------



## birki

Thierry Mugler Angel.. my fave~


----------



## cali_sofi

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## luvmygirls0

cali_sofi said:


> DKNY Be Delicious



I have that one too. My girls love it because of the apple shape of the bottle.

I also love the Jo Malone nectarine blossom fragrance. Probably not too well-known but SO yummy!

Michael Kors is a favorite too.


----------



## sparkles48

birki said:


> Thierry Mugler Angel.. my fave~



I have a gay guy friend and he absolutely ADORES that scent.


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

J'Adore! I love it!


----------



## coachwife6

I am trying out the new line from Chanel - Les Exclusifs. There are six of them and I'm trying one each day. Today is no. 5. They have all been wonderful so far.


----------



## ver1982

Be delicious DKNY


----------



## Chanel<3er

bvlgari la femme


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fresh Lemon Sugar


----------



## purses-addictus

Philosophy: Falling in Love


----------



## ReRe

Tova


----------



## JoannaSweden

Flowerbomb, Viktor & Rolf


----------



## JoannaSweden

fatkitty said:


> d & g light blue. absolutely love this scent!


 
So do I! I should get a new bottle, I am out of it!


----------



## leeann

Lolita Lempicka!!  I love it so much, but I should switch to something lighter for spring.


----------



## TarasBags

Dior J'adore !


----------



## romina

Original Burberry, i love this scent !


----------



## k. bell

Ralph Lauren Glamorous


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Chanel Coco


----------



## tigerdrago28

Burberry London.


----------



## missmustard

Gucci Envy Me. So fresh and feminine!


----------



## Twisted

bath and body works - magnolia blossom EDT.


----------



## exotikittenx

Bath and Body Works Cherry Blossom by day

and

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle by night!


----------



## tonij2000

Michael, Michael Kors


----------



## Think2Day

chance by chanel


----------



## court811

Hanae Mori has been and still is my fav for like 5 years.  I also wear good old Bath and Body Works Fresh Vanilla body splash if I'm just running errands or whatever, and I use lavendar baby powder before I go to the gym


----------



## GlamDiva

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## poutine

Vera Wang Sheer Veil


----------



## fendifemale

SUNG (Alfred Sung)


----------



## mee2

D&G light blue


----------



## Miss Sooky

Marc Jacobs - the original version for women - adore it and always wear it.


----------



## FijiBuni

Bobbi Brown "Bath"


----------



## JavaJunkie

Just got my new bottle of OP Juice today, it smells yummy lol..


----------



## Adriane

Chanel Chance, DD got it for Christmas and doesn't like it. So, how about that?  I inherit something from her instead of the other way around.  I'd say it's about time


----------



## amanda

jo malone's nectarine blossom and honey.  love it when the weather is warm!


----------



## skibunnyuk

armani code, yummy!


----------



## bal newbie

Marc Jacobs Splash - Cotton


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

A la Nuit by Serge Lutens.


----------



## ranskimmie

Coach


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Insolence by Guerlain - LOVE!!!


----------



## cherry pie

YSL baby doll. its my summer scent.
winter is boudoir by vivienne westwood


----------



## PurseManiac

Does scented lotion count? Today I went with Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Lotion in Grapesicle.


----------



## pompilit

Red Delicious by DKNY


----------



## coolface

Chanel No 5


----------



## Beth1433

Aquolina Chocolovers


----------



## madamefifi

Today: Armani Code


----------



## jane_bernire

Prada!!!


----------



## Adore

Chance by Chanel


----------



## wordbox

Today I'm wearing "Love Spell" lotion and spray from VS.


----------



## piperlu

Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle

I also have the body lotion, and body oil for this and LOVE IT.


----------



## Jeniwren

Today i'm wearing Lanvin's Rumeur


----------



## pompilit

Today:  Vera Wang - Sheer Veil


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Dolce & Gabbana light blue


----------



## Memory Bliss

Allure Sensuelle


----------



## prettyfit

bvlgari rose essentielle


----------



## lolitakali

Dior: Addict


----------



## Twisted

bath and body works - pink grapefruit EDT


----------



## fendifemale

ranskimmie said:


> Coach


I'm totally jealous! I love the bottle but have not yet smelled it.

Johnson's Baby Cologne and VS Breathless.


----------



## ~Moi~

Anna Sui's  "Sui Love"


----------



## coolface

D&G Light Blue


----------



## LouisVuittonAddict

Pink Sugar by Aquolina


----------



## pretty1983

Victoria's Secret - Strawberries !


----------



## sputnik

energising fragrance - shiseido


----------



## cathymd

Stella by Stella McCartney - the BEST!!


----------



## tigerdrago28

Burberry London.


----------



## miknlee

sugar candy


----------



## Jayne1

Chamade


----------



## sparkyjt

Black by Kenneth Cole


----------



## MassLaw15

None. I never wear fragrance anymore. I don't know why. But my signature scent was Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison for years.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Tiffany (almost gone now, boo hoo.)

Going to move on to Fresh afterward ...


----------



## charleston-mom

Burberry London!


----------



## purplekitty

DKNY red delicious
Got compliments, too!


----------



## noon

Burberry London


----------



## choozen1ne

I wear a different one everyday , I love the Escada scents , Dior Addict , Hpynotic Posion , Vera Wang , Gucci Rush , 
Today I wore Clinque Happy, I needed a mood booster because I didn't want to go to work


----------



## BagLuver

Burberry London!  Sounds like it's a popular one!  I get so many compliments on it!


----------



## coolface

Miracle (Lancome) - great for a rainy day


----------



## krmkjk

I use the cheap Calgon Bodyspray you get from Walmart! So fruity! I love the smell


----------



## coach4me

Boucheron Jaipur Saphir. 
Love this stuff.


----------



## anniea

Calvin Klein "Euphoria"


----------



## lulublue717

Jo malone Nectarine blossom


----------



## Jayne1

Tabac Blond


----------



## dmitchell15

Strawberries and Champagne by Victoria Secret. I love the smell and it isn't heavy for the summer/spring heat.


----------



## xholdxmexunderx

Either Ralph Lauren Hot, Dior Addict 2 or JLo Love At First Glow


----------



## tigerdrago28

Lacoste- A Touch of Pink


----------



## PurseManiac

Today - Ralph Lauren - Romance


----------



## paranoidjane

Anna Sui-Dolly Girl on the Beach


----------



## lilackatz

Jo Malone Grapefruit Body Lotion with Lime Basil & Mandarin over the top.


----------



## ferirepink

Dior or channel


----------



## bluewin

Chanel - Chance & 
Hermes - Un Jardin sur le Nil 
are my current favorites!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Feminite du Bois


----------



## Snow White

chanel chance


----------



## cginny

Bath by Bobbi Brown


----------



## tigerdrago28

Prada.


----------



## PurseManiac

I just bought a bottle of Midnight Fantasy by Britney Spears. Don't laugh


----------



## Gianna

Bulgari white!


----------



## ragamuffin

Clean fresh laundrey
burberry brit
romance  RL
pure grace  philosophy
fcuk
Those are the standards I don't wear anything else


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

POISON by dior! its the best!


----------



## dmitchell15

Organic Honey by the healing garden. I wear light body sprays for the spring/summer. I wear heavier perfumes in the the fall/winter.


----------



## ilzabet

l'instant de guerlain!  i thought i ran out a month ago and i can't afford to replace it until may....but i found a decanted atomizer in the back of my closet today!    i hope it lasts me until then.


----------



## princess

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Wild_Rose

Armani Code


----------



## tigerdrago28

Burberry London.


----------



## jholl81

Armani Code


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*Britney Spears her Fantasy night perfume. Not sure of the name*


----------



## mcb100

*The new Juicy Couture perfume. Not sure of the name, but it smells really good. I mustve spritzed myself with the stuff 900 times, and so did my friend. Smells really nice.*


----------



## elizabethk

Fleurissimo---House of Creed


----------



## nextnewface

Pink Sugar by Aquolina​


----------



## starlet

D&G Blue


----------



## Jayne1

Apres L'Ondee


----------



## Cherry44

Gucci Parfume II


----------



## coach4me

coach4me said:


> Boucheron Jaipur Saphir.
> Love this stuff.


 
Same thing today.


----------



## Jayne1

Or et Noir by Caron


----------



## carolinagirl73

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## dani1908

DKNY Apple


----------



## peppy

nil, hermes


----------



## sophia_1688

clive christian #1


----------



## GlamDiva

Tom Ford for Estee Lauder Azuree Soleil eau fraiche.


----------



## Jayne1

Caron Tabac Blond


----------



## Virginia

*True Star - Tommy Hilfiger
I think that's the name.  I just blanked out right now and I can't think of it!  It's the one that Beyonce is a spokesmodel for.*


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

Bigarade Concentree by Frederic Malle.  I love this!


----------



## MissLeslie

Celine Dion's Springtime in Paris. New from Avon. Smells so good!


----------



## bnjj

Samsara - Guerlain


----------



## BagAngel

Chanel - Madamoiselle


----------



## krispin41

bluewin said:


> Chanel - Chance &
> Hermes - Un Jardin sur le Nil
> are my current favorites!!!



I just bought the Un Jardin sur le Nil and I am in love.


----------



## Jayne1

Fumerie Turque


----------



## krispin41

I'll be wearing Marc Jacobs cucumber splash today.


----------



## yoguina100

Beyond Paradise.Estee Lauder


----------



## robbins65

Pink Sugar


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Fresh (Sugar Lemon). It's light and fresh. My usual is Amazing Grace by Philosophy (daily). I received the Fresh as a gift from my sister and tried it today. I like it..it's very light and fresh and so far hasn't caused any allergic reactions.


----------



## never-enough-LV

an old favorite....White Shoulders...

I never get tired of it


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

Frederic Malle's Iris Poudre.


----------



## BagAngel

Prada


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Juicy Couture


----------



## Jayne1

Lutens Chypre Rouge


----------



## TheImportersWife

Aquolina - Pink Sugar


----------



## PrincessCouture

Lacoste touch of pink


----------



## coach4me

clinique Happy


----------



## Sternchen

Gucci II


----------



## Twiztedmonkey

Vera Wang


----------



## dani1908

Kenneth Cole Black for Her


----------



## choozen1ne

Escada Sexy Graffiti , my favorite perfume , I love how fruity it is


----------



## Kiv

Versace Woman


----------



## jane_2007

Allure Chanel


----------



## Jayne1

Guerlain Angelique Lilas


----------



## blue996

Dior Addict 2


----------



## coolface

Eau des Merveilles - Hermes. Just bought it and absolutely love the scent )


----------



## Wild_Rose

Dolce & Gabbana - The One


----------



## krispin41

Coach


----------



## bnjj

I seem to wear the same fragrance every day with almost no variety - Guerlain Samsara.


----------



## PlushKitty

Chanel no.5


----------



## mama2anangel

Giorgio Armani-Sensi


----------



## Jayne1

Après L'Ondée -- I'm in an iris mood...


----------



## NYCBelle

Juicy Couture


----------



## Jayne1

Mitsouko


----------



## pavlovakitty

Chanel No. 5


----------



## superstar

Paris Hilton.  I can't get over it. I love it.


----------



## soulfly

DKNY Be Delicious... =)


----------



## jacq

Bulgari petit et mamans..


----------



## sugarbean

Marc Jacobs - Essence


----------



## Juneplum

creed - virgin island water


----------



## rainrowan

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## maye

Miss Dior Cherie!


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

Stella!


----------



## gee

Dior Star.


----------



## pinkie_doll

i have escada's full limited collection believe or not ~


----------



## Jayne1

En Avion


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Philosophy Pure Grace - I love the light barely there fragrance in the warmer months.


----------



## BagAngel

Chanel - Mademoiselle


----------



## dmitchell15

today is healing garden's perfect calm intense. You can find it at a drugstore. I love the scent for the cooler months.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Brittany Spear's Fantasy.  hehe.


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci II


----------



## kristie

Issey Miyake Eau du Parfum.  Love it!!!


----------



## cginny

Heavenly by Vicoria's Secret


----------



## SuLi

Creed Virgin Island Water


----------



## fendifemale

Incidence


----------



## merde111

Ralph Rocks by Ralph Lauren--so yummy!!  Perfect for summer--citrusy and creamy.

"...composed of top notes of passion fruit, kiwi and citrus; middle notes of freesia, orange blossom, hyacinth and palm leaves; and bottom notes of sun-bleached woods, Indonesian sandalwood and amber."


----------



## ~MsBurberry~

I'm wearing Wings.  I forgot to put on some perfume at my house so I went and kinda stole some from my mom.  She has a bottle of Wings on her dresser and I forgot how good it smells!  I haven't worn it in over ten years!


----------



## Think2Day

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## emyrow99

my fav! so light and refreshing: *Marc Jacobs Cotton*. (i'm so sad it's been discontinued)


----------



## Sar

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea!


----------



## dmitchell15

Today I'm wearing healing gardens waters perfect calm intense perfume. I have been wearing this perfume all summer. Yesterday, I bought live luxe shimmer lotion by JLO, which smells really good. I also bought Escada's sunset heat body lotion and Victoria Secret's  warm vanilla lotion. I might change up my scent soon. 
Also I really love Britney Spear's perfumes, I don't like her, but love the scents of her perfumes. I may buy one in every scent.


----------



## Aurelia

Chanel Chance


----------



## LoVer

Miss Dior


----------



## caxe

*Estee Lauder Pleasures*


----------



## Glamourette

Escada, Into the Blue


----------



## Asma_

D&G - Light Blue


----------



## PrincessGina

Today i am wearing Ralph Lauren Glamourous.


----------



## Nymph

Hugo Boss Deep Red


----------



## speedyqueen

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## azia

Dior - Forever and Ever Dior


----------



## gotracey

Bath & Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena, splash and lotion.


----------



## Chaneller

Chanel Allure EdP


----------



## Gianna

I love Dior and Armani!


----------



## JoannaSweden

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## alouette

Armani Code....so exotic!


----------



## noon

Armani summer mania


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Juicy Couture


----------



## laundry

Vivienne Westwood -- Boudoir.


----------



## Tee

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## MAGs

philosophy's amazing grace


----------



## debsmith

Ralph Lauren Blue.


----------



## GlamDiva

Tom Ford for Estee Lauder Azuree Soleil


----------



## madamefifi

Hanae Mori


----------



## Victoria secret

Dior blue


----------



## blondekittygirl

Serge Lutens Datura noir
Very nice and tropical


----------



## elizabethk

Rose Ikebana


----------



## yhassan

Pink Sugar


----------



## noon

Delice de cartier


----------



## PrincessGina

I'm wearing ghost deep night. And i wish i could spray the lady i share a room with - she smells funky today. Methinks she hasnt washed.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Ellen Tracy


----------



## bnjj

J'Adore - Dior


----------



## MandB

Etro Heliotrope


----------



## atlbaggirl

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## laundry

Clinique Happy. Which I'm not; my chemistry's changed -- Happy starts to smell like rubbing alcohol on my skin now.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Creed Love In White


----------



## miss-lilly

For Her by Narcisso Rodriguez


----------



## gee

new obsession: marc jacobs cucumber splash!


----------



## graceful

Philosophy's Amazing Grace, both the perfume and the moisturizer.


----------



## jeslyn

beauty by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## dmitchell15

perfect calm waters intense perfume! I love this perfume and I'm almost done with the bottle.


----------



## MaxHavoc

I just bought a bottle of the new Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia and I am in love with it!!!


----------



## torreyb

Chanel Chance eau fraiche - didn't like it at first but it is quickly growing on me.


----------



## fendifemale

VS Very Sexy (when I step out this evening)
B&BW Freshwater Cucumber (lounging around the house)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel no 5 SENSUAL ELIXIR


----------



## Juneplum

amazing grace by philosophy


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Juicy Couture


----------



## kimberf

Bond No. 9 Bryant Park (wasn't sure about it at first, but it's definitely grown on me.)  The other two big ones for me this summer are L'Artisan Parfumeur Fleur d'Oranger and Maitre Parfumeur Bahiana.


----------



## gymgirl124

I love Lancome's TRESOR!!! I want to save it so I don't use it as often as I want to, but I SHOULD!!!


----------



## bnjj

360 Degrees - Perry Elis


----------



## fendifemale

VS Halo


----------



## Juneplum

virgin island water by creed


----------



## nextnewface

^ Yum!

Pink Sugar by Aquolina​


----------



## fendifemale

Lucky No.6


----------



## PrincessGina

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Penhaligons Violetta, in my opinion the most divine perfume ever (apart from Angel and Lolita Lempicka )*


----------



## Virginia

I haven't put any on yet, but I might go for True Star today.


----------



## azia

Forever and Ever Dior. The perfect summer fragrance.


----------



## amiekbs8

IntlSet said:


> Moi: Escada Rockin' Rio


 
I love love love Escada Rockin' Rio! More than any of the other summer fragrances since! I alternate between that and what I'm wearing today: Givenchy Lovely Prism!


----------



## Serayane

Coco Chanel - it's actually my mom's, but I secretly use it today as ''revenge'' for her using my nailpolish


----------



## dmitchell15

I just finished up my bottle of healing waters perfect calm intense perfume today!!! YAY! It didn't take me long to finish it up. Now, I have to figure out what to wear next.


----------



## jc2239

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## ichelle

vera wang. i want to try the new marc jacobs!


----------



## bnjj

Kali


----------



## jc2239

ichelle said:


> vera wang. i want to try the new marc jacobs!



it's wonderful i love it!  plus the packaging is darn cute, as if the new promotional "secret" site they have up


----------



## NoSnowHere

D&G Light Blue


----------



## noon

Penhaligons Bluebell


----------



## lolitakali

Addict 2 by Dior


----------



## dmitchell15

Estee Lauder Pure White linen


----------



## cfred

Ananas Imperial (the pineapple smelling solid scent) by crazylibellule and the poppies.
It is so rare that I wear perfume because I work in a kitchen and I find that the combination of perfume and food can be a little nauseating...
I like this scent though because it is fresh and light and not overwhelming at all.  Perfect for summer.


----------



## fendifemale

bulgari blu absolute


----------



## sammydoll

YSL Babydoll, just got it and i'm addicteddd


----------



## Memory Bliss

Libertine by Vivienne Westwood. my 3rd bottle i must love it.


----------



## bnjj

J'adore - Dior


----------



## purseinsanity

Prada


----------



## Juneplum

cabotine de gres


----------



## fendifemale

sammydoll said:


> YSL Babydoll, just got it and i'm addicteddd


It was on sale @ victoriassecret.com for 29.99. I dont know if it still is.

Alfred Sung
Only a few squirts though bcuzz I'm not trying to kill myself in this humid Texas weather.ush:


----------



## polos26

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Juneplum

alien by thierry mugler


----------



## bnjj

I just bought Vera Wang Princess and love the way it smells on me.  I think I'll be wearing it for at least the next several days.


----------



## donnydp

Juicy Couture perfume


----------



## fendifemale

ULTA's Cocoa Rose


----------



## PrincessGina

Escada Island Kiss


----------



## bnjj

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## azia

Estee Lauder Pleasures Exotic. Oh my god, I can't stop smelling my wrists!!


----------



## Natie

coco mademoiselle by chanel 
somedays i wear island by michael kors - so fresh...mmmm...


----------



## bnjj

azia said:


> Estee Lauder Pleasures Exotic. Oh my god, I can't stop smelling my wrists!!


 
That's what I was like yesterday after purchasing Princess by Vera Wang.  I am kicking myself today for not spraying my wrists as I can't smell it today.


----------



## dani1908

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## hautecouture15

Paris Hilton by Paris Hilton


----------



## Gianna

Baby Doll


----------



## torreyb

Creed Spring Flowers - love it!


----------



## nycgr1

my "day " scent  lovely by sjp


----------



## UWangel143

baby blue by dolce & gabbana


----------



## HubbaWubba

I'm wearing Bond Chinatown today.


----------



## seedvila

Armani Mania - Every time I wear it, I'm guaranteed a compliment


----------



## torreyb

Amazing Grace by Philosophy - it reminds me of my grandma for some odd reason!  (in a good way)


----------



## bnjj

Again today I have Vera Wang Princess.  I think this scent will be my staple for a while.


----------



## oohsoojuju

escada rockin rio


----------



## burz

dolce & gabbana light blue33


----------



## BagLadie

Pink from The Gap.  Simple and clean and my husband loves it.


----------



## caxe

Obsession.


----------



## angelhipster

The Body Shop White Musk. Smells so clean!


----------



## bnjj

Vera Wang "Princess" - yes, _again._


----------



## MissusB

Chanel #5, EDP spray, always.


----------



## Glitter22

Dolce and Gabanna Blue!!!


----------



## princessfrog

lovely SJP


----------



## LaurenAshley85

Coach perfume. Smells sooo good.


----------



## chessmont

Tiffany For Men.  Seriously, if I could have only one perfume, it would be this (odd, I know). I love it.


----------



## petals12

Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## Cherrasaki

Pure Poison by Christian Dior


----------



## princessDD

Kimora Lee's Baby Phat


----------



## labelwhore513

Kiehl's Original Musk!


----------



## fendifemale

BagLadie said:


> Pink from The Gap. Simple and clean and my husband loves it.


I used to have that! But they discontinued it out here.

Cocoa Rose &
Halo


----------



## coachwife6

Chanel no. 5


----------



## azia

Estee Lauder's Pleasures Exotic today
Bath and Body Works Sensual Amber tonite


----------



## Think2Day

Chanel No. 5 
Classic perfume


----------



## Juneplum

creed spring flower


----------



## Charlie

Chance by Chanel.. I am loving it!!


----------



## marykay

gucci -- envy me


----------



## snoopylaughs

Marc Jacobs


----------



## JoeyJo21

None since I only just got up haha. I'm going to put Light Blue right now though. I want to buy some new perfume but I'm torn between Juicy Couture and Miss Dior Cherie, they both smell so good! I also wanna smell SJP new one "covet".


----------



## juicykenzie

ACQUA DI PARMA "tris nobile"


----------



## rainrowan

JoeyJo21 said:


> I want to buy some new perfume but I'm torn between Juicy Couture and Miss Dior Cherie, they both smell so good!


 
Ooh, I'm wearing Miss Dior Cherie today. I love love it! I was going to spray on Chanel Cristalle or Buriani Rose and decided I like Miss Dior Cherie too much to pass it by today.


----------



## Mree43

Creed Virgin Island Water.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Light Blue by D&G


----------



## fendifemale

VS Very Sexy


----------



## Cheryl

Dolce Light Blue


----------



## dmitchell15

I wore Bath and Body works sea island cotton lotion. I then sprayed Estee Lauder's Pure White Linen perfume on top. I smelled really good and very clean. I love the combination.


----------



## lolabr89

KTScrlet said:


> _*Aquolina Pink Sugar. I know it is not a sophisticated fragrance, but people love it. I always get compliments when I wear it.*_


me too! i simply love it and people actully smell me and they say its such a warming smell that they always remember me by it=]


----------



## jdw1969

I also wear Pink Sugar. I get alot of compliments , mostly from women.. It is the only perfume I have repeatedly bought. I just love it. The solid compact is great to carry around for the day.


----------



## duranie70

I'm actually wearing an oil today- Jsmine Rose, real pretty.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Today I'm wearing Aqua di Gio.


----------



## torreyb

Acqua di Parma - original.


----------



## laundry

Vivienne Westwood Boudoir.


----------



## Florasun

Annick Goutal - "Eau de Hadrian".


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chance Today


----------



## buttons

Today I wore Gucci II...just bought it and I keep smelling my wrists.

Usually I wear Chanel Chance or RL Romance year round.
My other Summer fragrance is Island (Michael Kors) or one I bought last year....JLo Miami Glo.


----------



## DiorKiss

Burberry Brit today

But my favorite, which I can recommend you all, is Flowerbomb, from the Dutch designersduo Viktor & Rolf! It's very sweet and girly and flowery, but still classy and mature. You always smell something else! Love it!


----------



## azia

Pleasures Exotic by Estee Lauder once again! Such a lovely summer fragrance


----------



## Serayane

Addict by Dior. It has such a funky scent.


----------



## princ3ss

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## theglamorous

Marc Jacobs daisy.


----------



## Think2Day

Armani Code.

Extremely strong. I think I bought it because the bottle is gorgeous.


----------



## choozen1ne

Today I have my BCBG Girls Star - I felt like being a super star today


----------



## fendifemale

Wonderful Indulgence


----------



## dmitchell15

Lately it has been chance by chanel. I have been layering it with Alkmaar soap from Lush, Vaseline intensive care lotion, Silky underwear powder by Lush, and then Chance perfume. I smell really good actually.


----------



## ellacoach

marc jacobs Daisy


----------



## chinadoll724

dmitchell15 said:


> Lately it has been chance by chanel. I have been layering it with Alkmaar soap from Lush, Vaseline intensive care lotion, Silky underwear powder by Lush, and then Chance perfume. I smell really good actually.


 
*Sniffs you* I love Chance that it's in my rotation, but that's way too much work for me, even to smell nice, but it does sound delicious.

Today, I layered BBW Sensual Amber (like Flowerbomb, but I like it a tad better) and Vera Wang Princess. Mmmm.


----------



## gillianna

Jo Malone Lime Blossom.  I bought a few of her scents and switch to a different one each day to see what my favorite is.  Right now it is French Lime Blossom or Orange Blossom.....I am hooked...... They all smell wonderful.


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

Still By Jlo


----------



## jmcadon

The same perfume I've worn since I was 16. Chanel #5...


----------



## anghelq

Dioraddict 2


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chance


----------



## miramar

I am wearing Kenzo. I just got from Costco, Chanel Allure and Dolce Gabana light blue for $39 each. Allure is 60ml and the other is 100ml. Anybody else buying perfume at costco?


----------



## nextnewface

Juicy Couture


----------



## cocogirl07

dior posion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## girlsgottoshop

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## cherll

clinigue..happy


----------



## dmitchell15

chinadoll724 said:


> *Sniffs you* I love Chance that it's in my rotation, but that's way too much work for me, even to smell nice, but it does sound delicious.
> 
> Today, I layered BBW Sensual Amber (like Flowerbomb, but I like it a tad better) and Vera Wang Princess. Mmmm.


 
LOL! Sometimes it is too much work for me, but it lasts for a long time in the day.


----------



## ladypenelope

Did the whole layering thing today. Angel Innocent bodywash, body lotion and then fragrance. 

It's a nice sunny day in London today so thought I'd try to keep my summer scents going for a bit longer!!


----------



## cathymd

YSL Cinema.  I love the stuff!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today I'm wearing Chanel Allure.


----------



## bnjj

Clinique - Happy


----------



## trixz

Chanel Allure~


----------



## soulfly

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## fendifemale

VS Very Sexy


----------



## Bagluvluv

cabotine


----------



## JustChar

Some really inexpensive Amber perfume that I got from Bed, Bath and Beyond


----------



## mellyjr

Baby Grace- from Philosophy


----------



## dmitchell15

chanel's chance again.  I have issued a challenge for myself. I will no longer buy perfume until  OCT. 6th 2009. I have a goal to use all of what I have or most of it. I guess we will see what happens with my challenge. With that being said, today I bought incanto dream and incanto charm. My last perfume purchases until 2009.


----------



## sajda

jo malone blue agava and cacao


----------



## mbarbi

anna sui secret wish.


----------



## odd

armani code sheer.


----------



## omgblonde

Christina Aguilera's new one.. got it today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today I'm wearing Bath and Bodyworks ''Japanese cherry blossom''


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia...one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Hanae Mori


----------



## tasche13

Prada Intense (not the regular version)


----------



## JAN!

Pink Jasmin by Fresh.


----------



## sydkat75

Pure Grace by Philosophy


----------



## malleysmama

Acca Kappa Muscio Bianco~absolute love!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

omgblonde said:


> Christina Aguilera's new one.. got it today.



what does it smell like? is there any other perfume you can liken it to?


----------



## lilhokulani

i went to sephora today and sprayed on the marc jacobs daisy. its love. i plan on buying it as a thanksgiving gift to myself :] lol


----------



## aussie*glamour

Guerlain Insolence.  I love violets!


----------



## Fendi213

dior addict 2


----------



## Rockst@r

Victoria's Secret So In Love.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today I wore Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## PrincessGina

Today I am wearing Gucci Envy Me


----------



## duranie70

My Juicy Couture, I love that scent.


----------



## Bitha

Nina by Nina Ricci.


----------



## alatrop

Yesterday I wore the Coach perfume, today i'm going to wear Hilary Duff With Love.


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing Thierry Mugler Innocent Secret from VS.  It's the strangest perfume.  It goes on kind of sharp and grapefruity, it has a perfectly delicious dry down, but then it's gone within about an hour.  So frustrating ush:


----------



## cologne_ger

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria *Herba Fresca*


----------



## bang

I'm wearing Christina Aguilera.

It kind of reminded me of Cacharel - Noa, one of my all-time favourties, and Christina beeing my main girl I just had to have it.


----------



## ashleydanielle4

all i did today was go to arby's for dinner; so i just sprayed some b&bw fresh pineapple on really fast.

but usally it's lacoste touch of pink.


----------



## amanda

when i go to work today, it will be Jo Malone Blue Agave and Cacao.  it has the most delicious chocolate undertones, i get tons of compliments!  i'm a Jo Malone devotee.


----------



## sarahcantiik

Estee Lauder Pleasures for me today. Think tomorrow I'm gonna wear Escada Rockin' Rio for a change.


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

YSL -  young, sexy, lovely


----------



## dmitchell15

chanel chance of course!


----------



## Jayne1

Chamade


----------



## piperlu

Today, I am wearing Versace Signature fragrance.  I just received a sample of it and love it.  I think this particular one is exclusive to Saks only.

I normally wear Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## chanel princess

Dior Addict 2


----------



## lv-lover

Today I'm wearing Clinique Be Happy.


----------



## sparkles48

Dior Addict 2 - I just got it and love it!!


----------



## fendifemale

cologne_ger said:


> Guerlain Aqua Allegoria *Herba Fresca*


No you didn't! That was my signature at one time; LOL.

Today I'm wearing Dolce & Gabanna *THE ONE*.


----------



## Nzsallyb

hypnose by lancome


----------



## Bagluvluv

I've bought and gave aways tons of perfumes, they all smell the same after awhile, but the quest ended with...Que fleur...its truely one of a kind yet so floral..

Then for summer...Nadira by Crabtree & everyln...it has a total calming effect....I love it....


----------



## Jahpson

Curve. had it for years just decided to wear until the bottle is empty (i have like 5 other perfumes)

my favorite was Una Fleur de Chanel. but that was limited edition and no longer being sold.


----------



## chicaboo

Lavanila Vanilla Blossom - yummm


----------



## handbag addict

Narciso Rodrigues-For her


----------



## Tracy

Clean Ultimate


----------



## nycgr1

Rockstar by valentino


----------



## MichelleAntonia

kenneth cole- the gold one. does it have a name? very appropriate for fall


----------



## ladypenelope

Narciso Rodruiguez For Her is my choice today!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today it's..Chanel Allure.


----------



## sajda

armani code
but i WISH i was wearing jo malone nectarine blossom and honey layered with blue agava and cacao.  that scent combo just makes me happy


----------



## HubbaWubba

Bond No 9- China Town.


----------



## purse friendly

Daisy - Marc Jacobs


----------



## article3

Coco Mademoiselle... the usual. I should switch things up more- maybe I'll pick up some Kelly Caleche this weekend at H.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

im wearing prada-amber


----------



## connie99

amazing grace by philosophy.. you feel clean all day if u layer. love the philosophy line.


----------



## Edrine

Falling inlove by Philosophy..always and forever my favorite


----------



## ladypenelope

Very Irrestistible! - Givenchy (let's hope I am!)


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Euphoria


----------



## Cheryl

Armani Diamonds


----------



## Night Jasmine

Chanel No. 22


----------



## moogle

Chanel No. 5 eau Premiere


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## feifei87

J'Adore


----------



## guccilove

Gucci Rush 2, my fave!


----------



## VeeDubGirl

Chanel Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Japanese Cherry Blossom--Bath and Bodyworks.


----------



## straw227

Dolly Girl by Anna Sui


----------



## sw0pp

Narciso Rodriguez - For her


----------



## priiin

Today I'm wearing Versace Crystal Noir.


----------



## pixiefrog

My fav Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## alexis77

Amazing Grace


----------



## pursemania

Just bought Jo Malone's new Jasmine and Mint!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Today it is Chanel Allure..........


----------



## GlamDiva

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## keodi

GlamDiva said:


> Coco Mademoiselle


 
coco mademoiselle as well!


----------



## phee4321

Michael Kors


----------



## cammy1

Christian Dior- J'adore- my fav


----------



## priiin

Michael Kors ISLAND


----------



## dmitchell15

I have been wearing bath and body work's sweet cinnamon pumpkin body spray and Christmas spice lotion. I wanted to be in the holiday spirit!


----------



## ladypenelope

Today is Flowerbomb - Viktor & Rolf


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf. One of my favorites! Been wearing it for a week straight, lol.


----------



## addisonshopper

Donna Karan Cashmiere Mist and their deodarant.
The only perfume I wear...ever..


----------



## Bijouxlady

I've been alternating between my two new fav's....Both Valentino....Rock N Rose and RED! Yummy!


----------



## cranberrym

Jo Malone Red Rose. My favorite


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sui Love by Anna Sui, it's yummy!


----------



## mulberrylove

Ellen Tracey


----------



## phee4321

Angel


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in Love


----------



## priiin

Today I'm wearing La Prarie Silver rain


----------



## BagHound

Bella Belara


----------



## ichelle

this may sound odd but the scent called Blackberry Amber from Bath and Body Works is my current fave. it smells so warm and lovely and you'd never guess it was a "cheap" scent. has anyone else tried it? i'm in !


----------



## Rondafaye

I love Bath and Body Works' Warm Vanilla Sugar. But today I am wearing Jean Paul Gaultier.


----------



## fashion16

Chanel Chance- great winter scent.
I love the Black raspberry vanilla from Bath & Body Works. Their Midnight Pomagrante is amazing too. It is sweet yet smoky. Love it!


----------



## ichelle

yay! good to see some gals love BBW scents too  proves you don't have to spend a fortune to smell lovely


----------



## priiin

I love Sweet Pea and vanilla sugar! I've been using that spray and soap for years and years now. 

Today I'm wearing Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## candac3mari3

Today I'm wearing Clinque Happy


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy, which is what I've been wearing since I bought it about 2 months ago! I still love it!


----------



## itsnicole

I'm wearing Creed's Original Santal... another one of my favorites!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## Sassimiz

ellacoach said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy, which is what I've been wearing since I bought it about 2 months ago! I still love it!


 

ditto!!!


----------



## priiin

Vera wang princess. Hardly wear it..I bought it because the bottle is so cute.  The scent is nice..but not very original KWIM?


----------



## meightry

1000 by Jean Patou (I rotate Coco Mademoiselle, Fracas, and the 1000)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

rediscovered my love for lancome's tresor. i have been killing it for about a month now


----------



## melopuff

Chanel Chance (the green one)


----------



## itsnicole

Coco Chanel.


----------



## anotheremptysky

melopuff said:


> Chanel Chance (the green one)


\

I can't decide if I like the green one ... maybe because the pink one is my fave!!!

I have been wearing bath and body works EDT in blackberry amber a lot lately.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today I will be wearing a sample of Ava Luxe Tiare.


----------



## dani1908

Dolce & Gabbana - The One


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Sean John Unforgivable Woman


----------



## frenchiefan

Dior's J'Adore


----------



## priiin

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## miss alice

Burberry Weekend


----------



## bnjj

Vera Wang "Princess"


----------



## choozen1ne

Thanks to my Coach Secrect Santa I have been wearing Vera Wang Princess - I must say I smell real good


----------



## princessDD

Juicy Couture.


----------



## itsnicole

Creed: Millesime Imperial.


----------



## wordpast

Lavanilla.


----------



## frenchiefan

Guerlain Angelique Noire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure (just once spirtz since it's strong)


----------



## kaye

DKNY "Be Delicious"!


----------



## priiin

new Coach perfume my friend got me


----------



## Bagluvluv

Nadira from Crabtree and Evelyn....

Something about it totally relaxes me....love the scented oil too....Im totally loving it!


----------



## exotikittenx

Chocolovers!


----------



## flungflung83

Chanel Chance


----------



## Maryanne007

Burberry Brit Pink, sooo yum! =)


----------



## chanel princess

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## maggiesze1

Supermodel by Victoria's Secret


----------



## Cheryl

Marc Jacobs Daisey


----------



## cathymd

Dolce Gabanna "The One"


----------



## priiin

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## moogle

Pilar and Lucy "To Twirl all Girly"


----------



## Indigowaters

I'm wearing Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## MissTiss

Victoria's Secret - Divine


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9 - Nuits de Noho


----------



## More4Me

Guerlain


----------



## TxGlam

I bought the new Escada Moon Sparkle this weekend- it smells SO GOOD! I love it! I've been buying all of their LE perfumes over the last 3 years and this is by far my fave scent so far...rockin rio and sunset heat are my 2nd fave... My BF loved it, he wants the perfume for himself, lol.


----------



## bobobags

J-Lo Live


----------



## exotikittenx

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Pineapple


----------



## Lady1mport

Trish Mcevoy #9. I love it!


----------



## priiin

versace crystal noir


----------



## Suzzeee

Kate Spade


----------



## dmitchell15

Today was chanel chance! My boyfriend said I smelled good!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Light Blue


----------



## MissTiss

Burberry London


----------



## priiin

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## roslynwall

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## feifei87

Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## elizabethk

Lys Mediterranee. Frederic Malle.


----------



## stacmck

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Speedy

Icy Hot.


----------



## lwatson13

vera wang princess.


----------



## donnydp

I alternate between Juicy Couture and Nina Ricci (that apple bottle)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

burberry brit!


----------



## hellosunshine

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf: Flowerbomb


----------



## shoppingisme

gucci envy


----------



## LissiSays

Today I'm wearing "Angel" by Thierry Mugler. I love the bottle. It's cute!

I love when people give perfume to my mom, she doesn't use them and then gives them over to me.


----------



## luvmy3girls

the new PRADA...


----------



## Pias

jo malone: orange blossom


----------



## stacmck

Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## priiin

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## dmitchell15

A mixture I made myself of china lily oil and arabian sandalwood oil. Smells really good. I got tired of burberry and chance. Thought I would try something different.


----------



## itsnicole

Creed: Jasmine Imperatrice Eugenie


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino Rock 'n Rose


----------



## feifei87

J'adore


----------



## ellacoach

Vera Wang Sheer Veil.


----------



## GlamDiva

Estee Lauder Intuition.


----------



## priiin

Chanel Chance


----------



## stacmck

Today was Philosophy Inner Grace.


----------



## lwatson13

abercrombie classic.


----------



## feifei87

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Speedy

Icy Hot by Chattem.


----------



## sarahcantiik

Today, I'm wearing Estee Lauder's PLEASURES


----------



## malleysmama

double post.. sorry!


----------



## malleysmama

Acca Kappa "White Moss" (Muscio Bianco)
love, love, love!!


----------



## glorious

Gucci Envy me


----------



## La Moda Mia

Pink Sugar.


----------



## priiin

Clinique Happy


----------



## UWangel143

burberry weekend


----------



## caxe

Miracle by Lancome


----------



## Sweetpea83

Japanese cherry blossom by Bath and Bodyworks.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## laundry

Today I'm wearing Issey Miyake L'eau D'Issey.


----------



## kat8kit

Burburry Brit
Im a sneaky american!


----------



## legaldiva

Hermes Kelly Caleche--I just ADORE this perfume!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Britney's Fantasy.. I ran out today so I need a new smelly I dont know what to go for now ????


----------



## priiin

Versace Signature


----------



## chelsbelle

Flowerbomb!!


----------



## sweetsugar

Gucci Eau de parfum II


----------



## wordpast

Hanae Mori.


----------



## sarajane

Chloe by Parfums Chloe. (Not the Narcisse, that's foul!)


----------



## EMMY

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere (the new version--it's lighter than the original, but still distinctly No 5)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance...one of my faves!


----------



## cammy1

j'adore by cd


----------



## dmitchell15

china lily mixed with arabian sandalwood oil


----------



## illinirdhd

Pink Sugar


----------



## Ladybug09

SJP Lovely


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Pink Sugar


----------



## rbeccatexas

Hypnotic Poison-Dior


----------



## GlamDiva

Chanel Allure


----------



## priiin

La Prarie Silver rain


----------



## choozen1ne

I some how forgot to wear perfume today , I hate when that happens , well lucky me when I got home I saw the bottle of L by LAMB I ordered was here  That stuff smells so freaking good I am amazed ! I also ordered Chanel Chance , Angel and Juicy COuture , with those four and the bottle I got from my Secert of Princess by Vera Wang I smell so good its insane


----------



## karman

Princess by Vera Wang!


----------



## twin53

ivory soap!  i rarely wear perfume but if i do it's chanel no.22....


----------



## missjeni

I always forget to wear purfume or maybe its because i havent found one i really like yet. But today i wore Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## stacmck

D&G The One


----------



## Mahina

Nollie


----------



## mellecyn

the new PRADA "Infusion d Iris" I love it !


----------



## islandgyrl927

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## vintagerose

Dior Me, Dior Me Not


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dior Miss Cherie


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ralph Cool


----------



## angl2b

Love & Peace - it's a Japanese perfume I got while I was in Taiwan


----------



## feifei87

versace signature


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love


----------



## Vicky2007

La Moda Mia said:


> Pink Sugar.


 
Can someone tell me more about this perfume? I have never heard of it before but its name sounds nice . I wanna try it. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## priiin

Michael Kors island


----------



## duranie70

Juicy Couture today...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel no 5.


----------



## itsnicole

I've been wearing Creed's Jasmine Imperatrice Eugenie all week.  Can't get enough of it.


----------



## anniea

Midnight Poison


----------



## baggingit

DNKY Be Delicious - green one


----------



## dmitchell15

china lily oil mixed with arabian sandalwood oil


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

Ivy by Marc Jacobs.

My most favorite scent ever.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## cammy1

Dior Addict


----------



## soulfly

Gucci II
I am in love with this..


----------



## priiin

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Juicy


----------



## EMMY

dolce & gabbana 'light blue'.......heavenly!!!


----------



## yui

24, Faubourg for the first time today from a sample I got last time I was in the store. I'm liking it a bit more than I thought I would.


----------



## dmitchell15

fragonard's dahlia


----------



## shoegal27

VS~dream angels, Heavenly!


----------



## priiin

versace crystal noir


----------



## dmitchell15

Chanel's Chance


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Brit Sheer... LOVE IT!


----------



## Irie

Eclix - La Perla 

merry christmas to everybody !!


----------



## laundry

A mix of l'eau d'Issey and Masaki Matsushima 'Masaki' -- dreaming of some 24, Faubourg, though.


----------



## bobobags

Este Lauder.....Beautiful love


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one


----------



## LV Luvr

Ralph Lauren Romance.


----------



## angel143

Juicy Couture Parfum.


----------



## priiin

my new Hermes Kelly perfume!! Smells SOOO good


----------



## itsnicole

Creed: Millesime Imperial


----------



## kbell

Marc Jacobs Blush perfume, love it - great gift from my RAOK buddy.


----------



## chai15

Paris Hilton Perfume..


----------



## dmitchell15

Curious by Britney Spears/Elizabeth Arden


----------



## purplekitty

euphoria by calvin klein


----------



## priiin

Hermes Kelly


----------



## misskt

Vera Wang "Princess"

LOVE the smell!


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

coco mademoiselle EDT - I'm thinking of getting of edp as well. I smell soo good.


----------



## LissiSays

Fantasy by Britney Spears. I love the sweet smell.


----------



## superstar

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lately it's been gap- heaven and victoria's secret- amber romance


----------



## LoVer

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## simseema17

nothing yet, but probably daisy by MJ as well


but still wanting Hermes 24, Fauborg


----------



## Suzzeee

L Lamb


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My "new me" scent - DKNY _Be Delicious_


----------



## GlamDiva

Dolce & Gabbana 'The One'.


----------



## purplekitty

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## *Lo

I mixed Silver mountain water and Santal both by Creed


----------



## Imaprincess07

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Cheryl

Gucci by Gucci, My new fav...


----------



## dmitchell15

Endless love by Victoria's Secret


----------



## lawgirl07

Thierry Mugler Alien -- love it!


----------



## MJDaisy

Marc Jacobs Blush!!


----------



## harleyNemma

eau des Merveilles (eau de parfum)


----------



## CL Lover

gucci by gucci and i love the new hermes kelly calche


----------



## LTV

Lamb =)


----------



## GlamDiva

Donna Karen Cashmere Mist


----------



## brimack

Victoria's Secret - Pink


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## laur_roar

chanel chance


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao


----------



## rbeccatexas

Pink Sugar by Aquolina, yummy!!!!  They also have a chocolate one but I like this one better.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## bobobags

Realm


----------



## choozen1ne

Angel


----------



## dmitchell15

New Year's Eve I wore Christian Diors' Hypnotic Poison

New Year's Day I am wearing Curious by Britney Spears/Elizabeth Arden


----------



## minks

Bond No. 9 - Scent of Peace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Trayler

Clinique Happy heart


----------



## dmitchell15

Curious


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Rose Ikebana by Hermes layered with Kelly Caleche*


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one...
by the way i just bought very lovely D&G belt...


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

Michael Kors Island!


----------



## Irie

Hi purselovers

my perfume today is  lady vengeance  from juliette has a gun 

have a nice weekend! 

yours Irie


----------



## joanniii

D&G Light Blue - Oldie but Goodie!


----------



## I Love RICE

J'Adore


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Chanel Allure


----------



## Rondafaye

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## alatrop

I wore Britney Spears Fantasy for a few days, and just yesterday I switched to Britney Spears Curious In Control.

I bought her mini perfume collection (4 different scents) right after Christmas, and they all smell amazing!


----------



## bnjj

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## chaz

Greenify by MAC,its very fresh!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^ I love that!

Rockin' Rio - Escada


----------



## stacmck

Yesterday wore Coco Mademoiselle.

Today Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## DiorKiss

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb
It's my favorite perfume _ever_, I totally love it


----------



## mcb100

Miss Dior Cherie (Smells really fresh and a bit girly.)


----------



## maedchen

I just got Coco Mademoiselle and I love it!


----------



## miss_ritz

mcb100 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie (Smells really fresh and a bit girly.)



Me too!  love it, and so do the guys


----------



## Irie

Todays fragrance is 

Nokomis by Coty 


greetings, Irie


----------



## spylove22

I got fragrance frenzy and bought 3 recently: Michael Kors Island, Juicy and Vera Wang Princess. Today, it's island.


----------



## pink1

Chanel Chance


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Clean - which is the only perfume that doesn't give me a nasty rash ... I love Clean very much but it sucks that I can't wear my favourites!


----------



## dmitchell15

Endless love Victoria's Secret


----------



## notvalidchoice

bobbi brown beach its so cold outside I needed something warm.


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Serge Lutens Vannile and layered with Hermes Kelly Caleche*


----------



## bellabird

Love by The Gap- just found it and now it is discontinued.


----------



## Irie

Vivienne Westwood - Let it Rock


----------



## Lola24

Laura Mercier Almond Coconut.


----------



## cammy1

Lancome- Hypnose works wonders and EVERYBODY keeps complementing me on it


----------



## Cheryl

Gucci by Gucci =)


----------



## mewlicious

Gucci's Envy Me -- I keep buying refills of this when I'm such a flighty perfume buyer. I love this scent!


----------



## honu

Hanae Mori Butterfly - a nice warm scent for chilly a day!


----------



## DamierAddict

chanel chance (the original, not the green one)
.. i havent changed perfumes in the past 4 years.. 
love the scent


----------



## wordpast

I'm wearing my usual LaVanilla Grapefruit today.


----------



## sweetsugar

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## stacmck

Wore Marc Jacobs Daisy again today - my new favorite scent!


----------



## maggiesze1

LaVanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## phee4321

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## alely

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Ferragamo's Incanto Charms*


----------



## claireZk

Yesterday, Dior Midnight Poison.  I discovered that it smells 1000x better on me when I spray it over my head instead of on my skin!

Today, VS Supermodel.  It smells delicious, stays true to scent and it lasts all day.  I'm impressed


----------



## ChristyR143

Lou Lou by Cacherel


----------



## mischa

Palazzo- Fendi


----------



## Taz

Today its Daisy-Marc Jacobs.


----------



## moogle

Pilar and Lucy - To Twirl all Girly


----------



## darcy-0702

Narciso Rodriguez- my absolute favorite!


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci II (the pink one)


----------



## priiin

Hermes!


----------



## miss_ritz

Chanel


----------



## fluffy614

Clean Ultimate!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Prada- Infusion d'Iris


----------



## luvmy3girls

bulletproofsoul said:


> Prada- Infusion d'Iris


me too


----------



## ellacoach

Today it's Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## csamcharlie

darcy-0702 said:


> Narciso Rodriguez- my absolute favorite!


 

I'm wearing this today!  But for some reason this bottle just doesn't smell the way I remember it and I got it in September.


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Sean John Unforgivable Woman


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

YSL Paris. It's yummy and lasts all day


----------



## dmitchell15

Chance by Chanel


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing Armani Code (it was a sample from Sephora).  I'm not sure if I like it or not...

After the dry down, it started to smell JUST like Emporio Armani.  IDK, Armani perfumes always turn funky with my body chemistry and to me they all smell the same, but other people seem to like them on me


----------



## TnC

First was J Lo-Live Luxe then went to Coach for little while then went back to J Lo


----------



## superstar

LAMB by Gwen.


----------



## emmax92x

*Ghost Is Really Nice && Strong *


----------



## PrincessGina

Today I am wearing Gucci Envy Me.


----------



## TheImportersWife

Creed - Spring Flower


----------



## coolface

Classique- JPG


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Bright Crystal - Versace


----------



## Vida from Milan

Very Irresistible, Givenchy, EdT
It's a colorful,sweet flower perfume...try it, you'll be pleased!


----------



## mewlicious

j'Adore by Dior... delightfully sweet


----------



## priiin

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

SJP Lovely.


----------



## miss gucci

still the same...D&G i just loooove that smell...


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## ellewoods

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## moocow

Jo Malone; White Jasmine and Mint!


----------



## [coco]

gucci rush... or was it chanel chance....? _sniff_... NOPE it's gucci!!!


----------



## EMMY

J'Adore..Dior


----------



## anniea

Calvin K - Euphoria


----------



## NoSnowHere

D&G Light Blue


----------



## priiin

Coach!


----------



## Janay

Vanilla perfume oil from The Body Shop - nice cozy scent for the middle of Winter


----------



## surferchick2

It's freezing here also.  Although I've been using People of the Labyrinths almost daily, Serge Lutens Vanille for me today.


----------



## chanelvgirl

Serge Lutens Vanille layered with Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## benr

Chanel no. 22


----------



## Kare

"The One", D&G.


----------



## babypie

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## willyouletgo

with love... mmm


----------



## stacmck

Pink Sugar...love that stuff!


----------



## priiin

fresh sugar lemon!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Juicy Couture


----------



## chessmont

Hermes Caleche


----------



## cocobella

juicy couture also...


----------



## claireZk

I'll go first!  I'm wearing Emilio Pucci Vivara.  I didn't like it at first, but it has an AMAZING dry-down...  I put it on 12 hours ago and it smells so good I want to lick my own wrists 







ps- I know there's already a thread like this, but I couldn't find it (hence the new thread named part II )...


----------



## juu_b

does it have to be right now? ahaha
well a few of my favorites
are
gucci envy me
gucci eau de purfum II (sp?)
anna sui
dior miss cheri 

and.. i cant think of any more!


----------



## claireZk

^ I LOVE Dior Miss Cherie!  It doesn't smell good on me, but it smells sooo amazing on my one sister-- it's like fruity candy!


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Violette spray


----------



## zenzen

Victoria's Secret _Ripe_. yum yum.


----------



## champagne clara

Diorissimo from Dior almost every day since I was 18 - twenty years ago, alternatively with Olène from Dyptique

Carnal Flowers from Frederic Malle, to go out, alternatively with A la Nuit from Serge Lutens

Very white flowers, all that ! And all French !

In summer, I wear Eau d'Hadrien from Annick Goutal, or Cologne from Mugler


----------



## hellosunshine

i really need a good perfume! I just sprintz myself with alittle Philosophy Grace body sprintzer...i don't really consider it a perfume...more like a body spray and it rubs off/evaporates really quick and can barely smell it on me after an hour or two.


----------



## ItalianFashion

eau de cartier love it!


----------



## Laurie8504

Right now....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

zenzen said:


> Victoria's Secret _Ripe_. yum yum.


oooh, is that new? i've never heard of it and i'm always in VS!


today, for me it's:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lately, it's been this, since it's kind of wintery


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Prada's _Infusion d'Iris_.


----------



## noon

Quel Amour by Annick Goutal


----------



## Jahpson

because I have a couple of perfumes and there is more that I want to get, I am trying to empty the bottles that I already have so that I can start fresh.

my Ralph Lauren is gone, and now Im working on the curve. there is about a swallow left.

My next two that I am looking at that I absolutely love their scents is Dior Jadore and Gucci Envy


----------



## Lorelaii

XX by HUGO BOSS...My boyfriend gave it to me for Christmas..
It's sweet but not too sweet


----------



## dreamgirl

claireZk said:


> I'll go first!  I'm wearing Emilio Pucci Vivara.  I didn't like it at first, but it has an AMAZING dry-down...  I put it on 12 hours ago and it smells so good I want to lick my own wrists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps- I know there's already a thread like this, but I couldn't find it (hence the new thread named part II )...


OH!! I am so wanting to try this scent!! What's it like? The bottle looks stunning too!!

Today I am wearing Hanae Mori edp. Can't get tired of it!!


----------



## missmustard

Right now I'm wearing Marc Jacobs Essence. Love it!!


----------



## topman

Calvin Klein here...


----------



## cocobella

Today~ Juicy Couture


----------



## Danica

None today, although my next perfume purchase is going to be Falling in love by Philosophy. It smells sooooo good.


----------



## itsnicole

I'm wearing Creed's Original Santal today.


----------



## kashmira

Clean Ultimate


----------



## luvmy3girls

today I'm wearing Jo Malone grapefruit


----------



## katielady

kashmira said:


> Clean Ultimate


Me too!! Love it!


----------



## arireyes

Versace Bright Crystal.  DH gave it to me at Christmas.


----------



## Kelly100

Falling in Love by philosophy.  I also wear Sugar by Fresh.


----------



## couture2387

arireyes said:


> Versace Bright Crystal. DH gave it to me at Christmas.


 


I'm wearing it too!


----------



## amnA-

i swear by clasique from jean paul.. but i am fallen for stella mc carteny's perfume its amazing!!

i and loads.. i think almost 25 cannott list them all..


----------



## claireZk

dreamgirl said:


> OH!! I am so wanting to try this scent!! What's it like? The bottle looks stunning too!!


Oooh, I'm not good at describing scents but I'll try lol...

It's a little strong, but there's nothing offensive about it IMO.  I have NO idea if I'd consider it citrus, oriental or floral.  Probably clean/floral ... I smell Dove soap, patchouli, some kind of green flowers (maybe lily or iris), something lightly citrusy but not tart (maybe bergamot), and a vague kind of almond cookie smell.  When I smell it, I think of a rich woman on a yacht in Capri- clean and fresh, sophisticated, but spicy, mysterious and expensive.  I think I like it, but I'm not 100% sold on it yet.  The bottle is gorgeous though!

I realized last night that the DELICIOUS scent I was smelling was a mixture of this and my watch band, which smells like VS Supermodel (ever since I missed and sprayed my watch instead of my wrist)


----------



## claireZk

So today I'm wearing VS Supermodel.  The name is cheesy, the bottle is cheesy, and I normally dislike VS scents--they all smell too similar to me and not in a good way.  But I got a sample of this with a catalog and I got flooded with all these good memories.  It smells like something from my past and I still don't know what, but I love it.  It wears really well and for some reason it's just very "me".  I have at least 2 dozen perfumes, but I've worn this every single day since I bought it (except yesterday)


----------



## kuppusamy

Wearing Vera Wang (the original) also love the lilac (purple) one can't remember what it's called though. Also really like Lovely by Sara Jessica Parker - it's so light especially when I was pg with my last...and sensative to smells.

When I'm feeling naughty it's Britney Spears After Dark...reminds me of the musky perfumes as a kid...but updated. lol.


----------



## Martha

Acqua di Parma Colonia Assoluta today

Prada Infusion D'Iris
Creed Royal Water

Nicole Farhi Femme
Paul Smith
Prada original one

And I have just rediscovered L'Interdit by Givenchy which I haven't worn for about 20 years.
My perfume habit is as bad as my bag habit.


----------



## illinirdhd

Ralph Lauren Romance (my go-to scent)

I have also been wearing Pink Sugar.  I love most of the Philosophy scents, but I don't like that they don't stay with me!


----------



## Biondina1003

Dior Addict, the original scent. Smells sooo good.


----------



## sw0pp

L'Instant de Guerlain EdT, gone too fast lol, gotta dig out my sample again...


----------



## GTOFan

Guerlain Samsara...oldy but goody!


----------



## priiin

I'm wearing Lacoste Inspiration.


----------



## pinkerbelle

Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique





I use various perfume out of my collection but this is a daily "just for work" perfume that I use LOL


----------



## agreenst

Lavanila vanilla grapefruit is my new love.


----------



## isolaated

D&G light blue. a gift from my brother


----------



## fendifemale

Breathless (discontinued by VS)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

claireZk said:


> So today I'm wearing VS Supermodel.  The name is cheesy, the bottle is cheesy, and I normally dislike VS scents--they all smell too similar to me and not in a good way.  But I got a sample of this with a catalog and I got flooded with all these good memories.  It smells like something from my past and I still don't know what, but I love it.  It wears really well and for some reason it's just very "me".  I have at least 2 dozen perfumes, but I've worn this every single day since I bought it (except yesterday)




you know what it reminds me of? dior addict 2. the pink one. they are very, very similar.


----------



## fendifemale

kuppusamy said:


> Wearing Vera Wang (the original) also* love the lilac (purple) one can't remember what it's called though. *Also really like Lovely by Sara Jessica Parker - it's so light especially when I was pg with my last...and sensative to smells.
> 
> When I'm feeling naughty it's Britney Spears After Dark...reminds me of the musky perfumes as a kid...but updated. lol.


*Sheer Veil. *It's my fave Vera fragrance.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Just bought the Marc Jacobs Daisy tonight. I love this.  I went in to exchange a gift I received of Jean Paul for Cartier but saw this and its wonderful.


----------



## Cheryl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## kbell

Today: 






Emilio Pucci Vivara


----------



## Lauralai23

BVLGARI Rose Essentielle 

It's the most gorgeous thing I have ever smelled in my whooole life. I don't know if I will ever change perfumes.. I love it!!!


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9: Nuits de Noho


----------



## Sophie-Rose

today I'm wearing Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure..my fave.


----------



## regina_garbe

Today - none! 
But I' ve been using these fragrances for a couple of years now:
1. "Weekend" by Burberry - office, shopping
2. "Ralph" by Ralph Lauren - shopping in spring and summer
3. "Madness"  by Chopard - going out at night

Regina


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

- Marc Jacobs Daisy, (love it so much, named my dog after it)


----------



## andro

Soir De Lune by sisley Paris


----------



## dmitchell15

Lately, I have been only using Chanel Chance. I'm almost done with the bottle and after that I will move onto one of my spring scents. Probably incanto shine by Ferragamo. I love the incanto line. I also love some of the VS body sprays and burberry fragrances. I want to check out the new pucci line and also I want to see about the Bond 9 series perfumes.


----------



## priiin

Versace Crystal Noir today.


----------



## claireZk

andro said:


> Soir De Lune by sisley Paris


I love that bottle!!! 

This thread has inspired me to start wearing different perfumes again, so I wore Dior Midnight Poison today!


----------



## swee7bebe

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## dmitchell15

Chance


----------



## andro

claireZk said:


> I love that bottle!!!
> 
> This thread has in.......


 

The fragrance is even more divine!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Euphoria - Calvin Klein


----------



## Baby Doll

What do you think of Crystal Nior?  I was thinking of purchaing it???  I have not heard anyone talk about chane #5, that is the other perfume I like...,Do you girls not like that scent?

Currently I am wearing, Gucci enevy me!! smells great too!  I need to purchase some more new sents!


----------



## Baby Doll

oops..I mean chanel #5, I heard that was a great perfume!  Does anyone wear it..or like it????


----------



## Hapa

Zen by Shiseido


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## Sweet Escape

I am wearing Clean "Warm Cotton" and I also love Clean "Fresh Laundry." Both are light and smell like fresh air and soap...you just want to breath it in and fill your head with it, it smells so good.


----------



## Hapa

I hate Chanel #5 but love Chanel bags and accessories. I don't know if it is the Jasmine note but that fragrance just sits wrong with me.



Baby Doll said:


> oops..I mean chanel #5, I heard that was a great perfume!  Does anyone wear it..or like it????


----------



## designer307

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## dmitchell15

Baby Doll said:


> What do you think of Crystal Nior? I was thinking of purchaing it??? I have not heard anyone talk about chane #5, that is the other perfume I like...,Do you girls not like that scent?
> 
> Currently I am wearing, Gucci enevy me!! smells great too! I need to purchase some more new sents!


 
I personally love #5 and it is one of my favorite Chanel Perfumes. I am almost out of Chanel Chance and may consider buying #5 soon.


----------



## stevenash

You know, I hardly ever wear perfume, but I am wearing it today.  It's called Cabotine de Gres, and it's wonderful and somewhat hard to find.  I also wear a couple of the Jo Malone scents on occasion.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Just bought the 3.4 oz of Marc Jacobs Daisy.  I love this scent!


----------



## stacmck

claireZk said:


> ^ I LOVE Dior Miss Cherie!  It doesn't smell good on me, but it smells sooo amazing on my one sister-- it's like fruity candy!


This is my most recent purchase - I love it!

The last time I wore perfume was on Friday and I wore Pink Sugar.


----------



## ChristyR143

LouLou by Cacharel


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle. It's the only perfume I ever wear, and I've always gotten a ton of compliments on it whenever I do wear it. So I think I'm going to be sticking with it for a loooong time.


----------



## JennMSU

arireyes said:


> Versace Bright Crystal.



this is my daily perfume, too! i love, love, love it. 

once in awhile i segue to  clinique happy heart or revel in one of my philosophy shower gel smells all day.


----------



## JennMSU

Baby Doll said:


> What do you think of Crystal Nior?



crystal noir doesn't smell right on me, but the girl at the perfume counter last year wore it and it smelled so good on her! then she showed me bright crystal and i've been wearing it ever since. 

side note, my mom wears clinique's aromatics elixir, a scent that i don't like on it's own, but she smells great in it! a friend of mine used to work at a perfume counter in college and it's all about body chemistry.


----------



## Cheryl

Marc Jacobs Daisy Today


----------



## happy_gal

Clinique Happy!


----------



## torreyb

Acqua di Parma, Blu Mediterraneo Fico di Amalfi   I can't seem to get enough of this lately.....


----------



## mj805

i'm really loving my versace bright crystal at the moment.


----------



## toiletduck

I pretty much only wear Kelly Caleche by Hermes now.  My boyfriend loves it as much as I do!


----------



## itsnicole

Creed- Millesime Imperial


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm wearing the Body Shop - Neroli Jasmin, I just bought it today... 
It's to die for and so cheap!!


----------



## noon

Delices de Cartier


----------



## sahree

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## dmitchell15

Chance by Chanel I think I will end up finishing my bottle today or Friday! Then I can use a new summer/spring scent! YAY!


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

I'm wearing Dolce and Gabbana's Light Blue. I'm also a big fan of Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely!


----------



## jenny70

Today I'm wearing Happy by Clinique, but I think I am going tonight and purchasing Laura Mercier's Violette!


----------



## bumbleb86

Burberry Brit...love, love, love it!


----------



## Chaneller

Nanette Lepore


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf- Flowerbomb


----------



## claireZk

Fashionista_Gal said:


> I'm wearing Dolce and Gabbana's Light Blue.


I love Light Blue.  It's the onlyperfume in a loooong time that I've liked enough to finish the bottle and repurchase it


----------



## rmelody

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle and Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## choozen1ne

Emporio Armani


----------



## chanelvgirl

estella149 said:


> BVLGARI Rose Essentielle
> 
> It's the most gorgeous thing I have ever smelled in my whooole life. I don't know if I will ever change perfumes.. I love it!!!


 

*^^^I love the way BVLGARI Rose smells. It's actually one of the best smelling rose perfumes I have ever tried, Rose Ikebana by Hermes, being my favorite.*


----------



## Flipper

Always Dior's Miss Cherie  It's the only perfume I wear because I love it so much!


----------



## cocobella

Chanel~Chance


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing Pucci Vivara again. I'm still not 100% sure how I feel about it :wondering


----------



## cginny

Rain by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Baby Doll

I just bought Daisy..love the cute bottle smells good, but have not used it yet!  I also bought Burberry Britt, that smells awesome!!

I also loved Bright Crystal and Dior Miss Cherisse, I am thinking of buying them too.  Could not decide.  Any thoughts are welcome!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## currychix

quelque voilette my ultimate favorite and sometimes Samsara, I have to use the violette sparingly because it's hit or miss when you go to saks or neimans to find it.


----------



## claireZk

I'm back to VS supermodel.  I LOVE this stuff :shame:


----------



## Cherrasaki

juicy couture


----------



## listrikmu

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Nil


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## olivia56

Paul Smith Rose


----------



## kpanda21

Chloe ... is it bad that i can't stop sniffing myself? =)


----------



## Cyndee

None.  Can't wear it, I'm highly allergic to musk which is used in so many perfumes as a base....but I do like Chanel Chance and Demi Jour is my all-time favorite.


----------



## REYNALD0C

Panda! I am super jealous, I want a bottle of that Chloe perfume =[ I cant affored it at the moment! Sucks!!!!!!!!


Today I wore Escada, yess Escada.. Moon Sparkle!


----------



## milkshake214

I just started using Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, but I love Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey... am I the only one?!


----------



## claireZk

^ I've never bought it, but I sniff it EVERY time I go into Sephora.  I love the bottle, too!







Coco Mademoiselle is one of those scents that I've worn off and on since it came out.  It's what I usually wear when I have a special occasion to attend.


----------



## shoegal27

your going to laugh, but I love it.. Beach honeysuckle by Mary Kate and Ashley.. LOL>> I do have an eclectic range of high end to low end perfumes.. but I do love this one....


----------



## Queen Mahra

Clive Christian


----------



## claireZk

shoegal27 said:


> your going to laugh, but I love it.. Beach honeysuckle by Mary Kate and Ashley.. LOL>> I do have an eclectic range of high end to low end perfumes.. but I do love this one....


I used to wear their "One" perfume (when I was like 22 :shame, so I have no right to laugh.  I really liked it-- it smelled like jasmine, lavender and Dunkin Donuts cinnamon munchkins lol.  I got LOTS of compliments on it, but it was always embarrassing to say what it was 


Today I'm wearing Moschino I Love Love.  I got it as a gift awhile ago and I never wear it, so I was feeling guilty.  It has an icky Play-Doh smell at first, but it has a REALLY nice dry down.  Very similar to D&G Light Blue


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## latinrose222

Cartier Delices de Cartier, but I'm looking for something new.  Any suggestions?


----------



## bnjj

latinrose222 said:


> Cartier Delices de Cartier, but I'm looking for something new. Any suggestions?


 
I like wide variety of scents and a few faves are:

- My Insolence - Guerlain
- Samsara - Guerlain
- Princess - Vera Wang
- Light Blue - D & G
- J' Adore - Dior
- Miss Dior Cherie - Dior


----------



## Veelyn

I love Juicy couture !


----------



## Frances Bean

I just got philosophy - amazing grace....   I love itt!!!! and I usually hate perfume.  I'm very sensitive to smells.. lol


----------



## Cheryl

The new Chloe, OMG i LOVE it!!!


----------



## elizabethk

Bois de Violette by Serge Lutens... it smells so delightful!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lately:


----------



## JoeyJo21

Juicy Couture


----------



## claireZk

MichelleA- I've been wanting to try Intimately Beckham!  How do you like it? I sniffed it at Kohls one day and at first I was surprised by how good it smelled, but then when I thought about it, I was like VB has great taste in EVERYTHING! Why not perfume too?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Had received a deluxe sample that I hadn't yet tried but put on today - Francisco Rodriguez perfume for her.  I really like it!


----------



## perlefine

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Leefi

Gucci "Envy" - I originally wanted Gucci "Envy Me" for Christmas about two years ago, but my Grandparents got it wrong and got me "Envy". Now, two years later I love it sooo much more than "Envy Me" and it's my day-to-day perfume!!


----------



## Miss Priss24

just got the new betsey johnson smells so good


----------



## beth001

Kelly Caleche by Hermes.  Its the only Hermes I'll ever afford!  But, that's not why I love it.  It has just the perfect balance for me... too many fragrances are TOO... too floral, too sweet, too spicy, too aldehyde, too green, too clean... this one is gentle and almost slightly leathery, but has no bite.  Complex, but not overpowering.  I'd gladly give away ALL my other scents to have an un-ending supply of this!:kiss:


----------



## claireZk

^ That would be another good thread: "Aliens are invading Earth and they're only letting us each keep ONE perfume! Which would you choose?" LOL.

I'd chose VS Supermodel.  IDK why I love it so much  :shame:


----------



## choozen1ne

Chanel Chance , I smell pretty good right now , I just could not leave the house without perfume


----------



## claireZk

^ I'm the same way.  I MUST wear perfume all the time


----------



## iluvapples123

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Vienne

Michael by Michael Kors - sexy!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Today..it's Japanese Cherry Blossom from Bath & Bodyworks.


----------



## Star15Rin

Narciso Rodrieguez for her.... I LOOOOOOVE this scent so much!


----------



## solittime

Soir de Lune.........French for "Evening Moon" ... expensive but worth every delicious whiff!   I even lightly mist myself before crawling into bed...


----------



## Schmodi

Bulgari Femme.  Been my sig fragrance for about 10 years and still get tons of compliments!


----------



## MIB

Ok,let's see:
I alternate all of mine depending on occasion/mood/weather etc..
-Moscino Cheap and Chick I love you
-Gucci Envy
-Poison 
-Chanel #5 ( for those special occasions)


----------



## MIB

ohh almost forgot my latest acquisition: D&G light blue ( in all fairness it smells the same as Moscino's Cheap and Chic I love you, so for those  of you that love tangerine/grapefruitish smell this one's for you


----------



## perlefine

Moshino Cheap and Chic


----------



## sarahb0485

I switch between Miss Dior Cherie and D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sheyla_tiny

im using D&G light blue, 
BVLGARI OMNIA AMETHYSTE
and versace bright crystal


----------



## oliveray

I alternate between Marc Jacobs daisy and Lolita Lempicke.


----------



## kbell

my new favorite perfume:  the new Chloe - can't stop smelling myself!


----------



## ellacoach

kbell said:


> my new favorite perfume: the new Chloe - can't stop smelling myself!


 
Ahhh I can't wait to get this! I hope to be able to order it this week! 

Today I have on Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop & Crystal Flowers


----------



## keodi

I use lolita lempicka and quel ques fleurs.
today I'm using the latter..love it!


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing Jergens lotion with the original scent.  I LOVE this stuff.  I bought this perfume from a boutique that was supposed to smell just like Jergens, but it smells like toilet bowl cleaner!  

I wish somebody would just make a simple straightforward cherry-amaretto perfume


----------



## candace117

Nina by Nina Ricci, Island by Michael Kors, Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel, Rose Ikebana by Hermes, and Coach. Those are my favorites in rotation right now


----------



## MichelleAntonia

blush by marc jacobs today!


----------



## kanin8

Today Christian Dior J'Adore..
But Marc Jacobs Daisy is my fave.


----------



## dmitchell15

Ralph by ralph lauren the original blue bottle before the other ones.


----------



## MissTiss

Amor Amor by Cacharel today. Everytime I wear it, I'm always thinking someone smells good. Then I realize it's me! LOL


----------



## Irissy

Green Tea by Bvlgari


----------



## claireZk

Candace- how do you like Nina?  It was recommended to me, but I haven't smelled it yet!


Right now I'm wearing Stila Jade Blossom. I was scared when I saw "crisp" and "cucumber" in the description... I was expecting some variation of BBW Cucumber Melon, which I hate with a passion, but this is really nice!  It smells fresh, clean and innocent... kind of like the deodorant I used to wear in Jr High (this is a good thing IMO).  I don't smell any cucumber


----------



## jstreete

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## candace117

claireZk said:


> Candace- how do you like Nina? It was recommended to me, but I haven't smelled it yet!
> 
> 
> Right now I'm wearing Stila Jade Blossom. I was scared when I saw "crisp" and "cucumber" in the description... I was expecting some variation of BBW Cucumber Melon, which I hate with a passion, but this is really nice! It smells fresh, clean and innocent... kind of like the deodorant I used to wear in Jr High (this is a good thing IMO). I don't smell any cucumber


 
Put it this way - when I was in Arizona...I bought it. The first time I put it on, everyone was like OMG and all the guys had a comment on it (positive). i'm just saying


----------



## claireZk

^  I think I need to check it out


----------



## Cheryl

Fresh - Redcurrant Basil   I  it


----------



## missjenny2679

Chloe


----------



## fettfleck

missjenny2679 said:


> Chloe



Me too! I love that scent sooo much!


----------



## eponine03

Covet by SJP. 

I never thought I would like it, but my mom bought it for me and it's definitely in the rotation for casual, day wear. The others in rotation are Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel, Narciso Rodriguez for Her, Nanette Lepore, and Lemon Sugar by Fresh.


----------



## hannahbananab

Donna Karan's Cashmere Mist - I rotate with Vera Wang's Princess


----------



## Cheryl

Im wearing Bath & body works Green Clover & aloe, I love it!!! Its a nice relax day for me at home anyway =)


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain's My Insolence.  I love, love, love this fragrance.


----------



## azia

Miss Dior Cherie!


----------



## justwatchin

Dolce & Gabbana The One


----------



## jenny70

Happy by Clinique, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## PrincessGina

Im wearing Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## nycbella

t'day iam wearing Chanel Allure


----------



## Lanier

PrincessGina said:


> Im wearing Marc Jacobs today.



Same here - I love it!


----------



## LABAG

None-I only wear Philosophy Perfumed Firming Body Emulsion in Amazing Grace. I always get complements that I smell soooo good-clean and fresh, and I get the firming results as well.
Love this , been using since last year.


----------



## stacmck

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## lolaluvsu

flower bomb


----------



## claireZk

Stacmck- That's such a yummy scent! I wish it smelled good on me 

I'm wearing VS Supermodel, as usual


----------



## kanin8

escada pacific paradise!! it smelled good on me.


----------



## cocobella

*Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche*


----------



## zuzu23

Jo Malone's Grapefruit


----------



## zuzu23

cherthompson said:


> Fresh - Redcurrant Basil   I  it



Yum! I love this one, too. I want this next and have to get the Sugar Lychee for my mom.  I wore Pomegrante Anise yesterday.  I  Fresh!!


----------



## candace117

Juicy Couture...for some reason it is good in uniform.


----------



## claireZk

cocobella said:


> *Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche*


I LOVE that scent!  I like it better than the original


----------



## candace117

Me too, Claire! 

but my fave is still Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## anniea

Ralph Lauren Wild


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today I will be wearing a spritz of Armani Black Code.


----------



## perlefine

Moschino Cheap and Chic


----------



## pinkyx13

Lately, have been wearing D&G The One, but Chanel Coco Mademoiselle is still my looooooove....!


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing Turkish Delight perfume oil from Bathed & Infused...  It's basically a copycat version of Serge Lutens Rahat Loukoum, which is very expensive and VERY hard to find.  I wasn't crazy about it at first (too much synthetic cherry), but the dry-down is DELICIOUS!


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs love it!


----------



## daphodill84

ralph lauren romance.. it's my "study" perfume


----------



## stacmck

Pink Sugar...love it!


----------



## chelsbelle

YSL Elle!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

stacmck said:


> Pink Sugar...love it!



you've reminded me that i need to bust mine out and use it!


today- MJ Blush. again


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Violet


----------



## Kitsunegrl

CSP Coco Vanille......have a sample and test driving it.  Might be too sweet.


----------



## claireZk

Bathed and Infused Foule en Furie-- it's a Marie Antoinette inspired scent that's supposed to smell like pound cake and lavender.  Sounded right up my alley, but I don't like it


----------



## dmitchell15

It will Ralph by Ralph Lauren as usual


----------



## MissTiss

LaVanilla - Vanilla Coconut.  First time wearing it outside of the Sephora.  Lurve it!  Hours later, I can still smell it on myself...


----------



## bnjj

Yesterday - Pink by Victoria Secret

Today - Coach


----------



## claireZk

Bathed and Infused Cupid's Arrow body lotion (vanilla + violet, YUM) and VS Supermodel edt


----------



## debsmith

Dior Addict Shine... it's new and fabulous!!  

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...HR3AER2MCCV0KQNRXCQ?id=P201600&categoryId=B23


----------



## prettypnay

Burberry Brit for Women. I've tried so many perfumes and this is the only one that suits me! I use the lotion too so I smell be berry berry britey!


----------



## itsnicole

Creed: Original Santal


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## xiannie

EA provocative woman


----------



## piperlu

I'm wearing Versace Signature Fragrance.  I received it as a Birthday gift.  I really like it.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Amazing Grace by Philosophy.  It's the only perfume that I don't mind smelling all day!  In fact, it annoys me that the fragrance doesn't last longer.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar today!


----------



## claireZk

Bathed & Infused Thai Coconut lotion.  It smells like coconuts, suntan lotion and banana daquiri


----------



## shoegal27

Honeysuckle oil..


----------



## perlefine

Moschino Cheap and Chic


----------



## coco24

J'adore by Dior~I love that scent


----------



## keodi

moi: quelques fleurs


----------



## stacmck

Pink Sugar again today!


----------



## cathymd

Stella


----------



## urbngirl

My current favorite is Annick Goutal's Gardenia Passion.


----------



## cammy1

dior addict


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one....i just loooove that scent..


----------



## rowie1985

Young Sexy Lovely - YSL


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille


----------



## PrincessGina

Gucci Envy


----------



## Sunshine

Moschino...Cheap and Chic...my all time fav.


----------



## dmitchell15

Today I wore Marc Jacobs perfume. The Gardenia scented perfume and it lasted all day. I love the scent so much! I went to Ulta today and smelled Daisy and I can see why that one is so popular.


----------



## keodi

lolita lempika today!


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing a sample of RL Ralph Wild.  It actually smells pretty good.  I REALLY smell the strawberry in it...


----------



## miss gucci

Gucci envy me


----------



## cathymd

Today it's Kai body oil   I wore it for the first time and my DH actually commented on how much he likes it.  It must be good because he never does that!


----------



## jstreete

The Body Shop Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## .::Charisma::.




----------



## fashingrl

It was a hard decision today girls, but am wearing Bobbi Brown's 'Bath' - so clean and fresh (imagine!)


----------



## dmitchell15

marc jacobs because that is going to be my new spring scent!


----------



## miss gucci

some on some on..D&G..the one


----------



## jenny70

Today I wore Violette by Laura Mercier


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Dolce and Gabbana "The One"


----------



## fashingrl

Aguolina Pink Sugar


----------



## VPS

Pleasures! No matter what else I try, I keep coming back to this and get the most compliments. I guess it just works with my body chemistry.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

212 Sexy


----------



## romina

New Burberry, the Beat, it is divine


----------



## niseixtenshi




----------



## MissTiss

LaVailla - Vanilla Coconut.  

Yummmmm


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## LOREBUNDE

I'm wearing chanel no. 5.  I haven't worn it in ages but have been wearing it the last few days.  I  keep sniffing my wrist, forgot how pretty it smells.


----------



## sunnibunni

same perfume i've always worn. it's not floral. it's not fruity. it's not musky. i love it.


----------



## fashingrl

Today it is a new favorite - Marc Jacob's "Daisy"


----------



## claireZk

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Fruit Looped Marshmallow cream by Jojoelle


----------



## nycgr1

Lovely - SJP


----------



## stacmck

Being different today...Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs royale


----------



## fashingrl

Coach for me today.


----------



## jenny70

Hermes Kelly Caleche for me today!


----------



## dmitchell15

VS Whispering Mist body spray. It is discontinued from VS


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## missjenny2679




----------



## sunnypoo

lancome hypnose. felt like something a little sweet. :]


----------



## claireZk

ArdenBeauty






I just found a bunch of perfumes I'd forgotten about :shame:


----------



## Londonholly

Trish by Trish McEvoy- thanks to a friend who got it for me, it is not available in my country!


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Bathe


----------



## CobaltBlu

kelly caleche here today.
got a compliment, too.


----------



## duranie70

Valentino Rock & Rose, I get compliments on it all the time, I love it.


----------



## .::Charisma::.




----------



## fashingrl

Prada Italiano


----------



## juu_b

anna sui for me : )


----------



## MonkeyGirl

Princess by Vera Wang... love it


----------



## aki_sato

Daisy by MJ


----------



## inverved

Hermès Hiris.


----------



## RockRollCowgrl

Sexy Little Things by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## claireZk

Duchess body spray from Target :shame:


----------



## Geminiz06

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## fashingrl

Aguolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Rosine Rose D' Ete


----------



## miss gucci

some on some on..ijust love my D&G the one...what can i do..?


----------



## purse4u

angel!


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Allure


----------



## bluekit

Juicy Couture for me!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel No. 5......so lovely.....yummy..

My new favorite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fashingrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar again today, def switching up tomorrow.


----------



## claireZk

Thierry Mugler Innocent Secret


----------



## skb31

Marc Jacobs 'Daisy' purfume..smells soooo good


----------



## PrincessMe

Juicy!!


----------



## dmitchell15

marc jacobs


----------



## sunnypoo

gucci envy


----------



## lilou

Quel amour! de Annick Goutal


----------



## perlefine

Moschino Cheap and Chic


----------



## socaltrojan

What I have worn this past week:

Clarins Par Amour Toujours 

Escada Pacific Paradise

Coach Perfume Spray

Lacoste A Touch of Pink

Christian Dior J'adore

Christian Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## SimplyElegant

Escada's moon sparkle.


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

Is anyone going to get Vera Wang Flower Princess? I'm curious how different it is compared to the regular princess (which I have).


----------



## miss gucci

today


----------



## clearstatic

lime verbena- Jo Malone.


----------



## duranie70

Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## sunnypoo

crabtree&evelyn rosewater!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Marc Jacobs - Daisy.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Jo Malone blue agave and cacao


----------



## claireZk

Dior Midnight Poison.  I forgot how much I like it


----------



## miss gucci

Dior- pure poison


----------



## MJDaisy

Clinique Happy to be!!! It is very floral. It smells almost identical to my Marc Jacobs Blush actually.


----------



## fashingrl

Prescriptives Calyx


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Ralph Lauren Polo Sport


----------



## Mree43

Valentino Rock and Rose Couture.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Victoria's Secret: Super Model


----------



## Pursefreak25

Escada- Rockin Rio


----------



## vallisa

L'instant Magic by Guerlain! It's MAGIC


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

every time i come into this thread, i'm always reminded of perfumes i want to buy!

for me (yesterday):


----------



## ruusu

Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise






 I half bought it just for the bottle


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach - it is heavenly


----------



## MJDaisy

Vera Wang Princess! It smells so good! my roommate even told me "she couldn't stop sniffing me" cause I smell so great


----------



## miss gucci

dior addict 2


----------



## listrikmu

Nina Ricci Premier Jour....


----------



## cristalena56

lucky-the pink one..  also used velvet tuberose lotion by B&BW


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jo malone- white jasmine & mint. a sample. but i liked it so much i'd consider a bottle!


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## CandyJanney

Elizabeth Taylor's Passion. It's the only perfume that drives my husband like super crazy! Like can't keep his hands off me crazy lol. I know he's 25 and still a horndog as it is but if I wanna get lucky all I need is a spritz of that perfume and KAPOW! My grandma, mom and I wear it. It would seem that it mixes very well with our natural scent. My mom said it REEKS on some women too, it's weird.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Bvlgari jasmine voile.  It was a sample; I will not be purchasing.  I usually love jasmine, but I can barely detect it in this scent.  It's more of a soapy scent to me.


----------



## Neptune

*Flower by Kenzo Le Parfum (red bottle) - my favorite
*


----------



## Schmodi

Bulgari Femme.  My signature scent for 10 years and I still love it.


----------



## rmarie

annick goutal petite cherie


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Daisy Marc Jacobs. It's so pretty.


----------



## mellie1882

m wearing Sarah Jessica Parker's "Lovely" One of the best fragrances out now!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

My favorite, Amazing Grace


----------



## fashingrl

MJDaisy reminded me that I have Vera Wang's Princess - so wore that today.


----------



## miss gucci

*my favorite D&G the one*


----------



## lucywife

Iris Ganache Guerlain


----------



## MichelleAntonia

coach! so perfect for spring!


----------



## angelhipster

Jo Malone Honeysuckle & Jasmine. Smells like spring.


----------



## Souzie

Thierry Mugler, angel


----------



## missjenny2679

Chloe


----------



## msled

chanel#19...for years its always been a staple for me.yummy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ralph lauren blue mixed with britney's curious. it's actually a surprisingly great mix.


----------



## miss gucci

Dior addict shine


----------



## lawgirl07

Juicy Couture


----------



## *Lo

Creed Royal Water


----------



## sw33p3a

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Emotus

Miracle magic by lancome! Yummy!


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Twinklette

Creed Spring Flowers


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## Twiztedmonkey

Vera Wang..I love the smell


----------



## ladypenelope

Narciso Rodruiguez for Her - I love this fragrance


----------



## MJDaisy

Gucci Envy Me 2.


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one...nothings smells better for me.....


----------



## keodi

Twinklette said:


> Creed Spring Flowers


smelled a sample from the counter great fragrance!


----------



## pooh1001a

versace bright crystal


----------



## listrikmu

My signature scent: Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## shops2much

Body Shop Indian Gardenia.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lancome miracle so magic


----------



## dmitchell15

Incanto Shine by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## VCHIK

Light Blue by D&G


----------



## fashingrl

Coach


----------



## illinirdhd

Pink Sugar


----------



## Nzsallyb

hypnose by lancome - my signature scent!!


----------



## lcterp

Dior Poison


----------



## godsavechanel

curious by britney spears


----------



## bnjj

Pink - Victoria Secret


----------



## Khi

Bvlgari Femme classic


----------



## fashingrl

Prada Italiano


----------



## vanessa225

Today I wore Alien by Thierry Mugler.  I love this stuff and keep buying the little mini bottles of it... I gotta break down and buy a big bottle!  I'd seriously bathe in the stuff if I could...


----------



## dreamgirl

I have been wearing Chanel no5 velvet body cream... so lovely!!


----------



## flungflung83

Chance by Chanel.  I love this scent


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9 - Nuits de Noho


----------



## RoseMary

elizabeth arden - red door.


----------



## dmitchell15

Incanto Shine! Someone told me I smelled good today too!


----------



## Liberté

Bel Ami par Hermès


----------



## arireyes

Stella! I don't think I will ever get tired of it.


----------



## mon favori

I'm wearing Juicy Couture. I love wearing this- feels very versailles or something.


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel exlixir....so pretty!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

MJ Daisy


----------



## Purses

It's been a long time since I worn this so I bought it again: Kai


----------



## ReRe

Tova


----------



## Trayler

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## meightry

Jean Patou 1000


----------



## Allisonfaye

Jo Malone orange blossom is the only thing I ever wear. I love it.


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach


----------



## ronsdiva

Cartier Delice


----------



## fashingrl

Purses - I LOVE Kai - it makes me want to order it again!!!!!!!  Did you ever smell Child?  I still have that one.


----------



## claireZk

GapBody Island Hop!


----------



## Plain&Simple

Sarah Jessica Parker "Lovely"- but only because I sprayed some on today at Macys..debating whether to buy or not


----------



## forchanel

Chanel N5! love it and so classic!!


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one...


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Susanne Lang yellow blossom


----------



## fashingrl

I sprayed on Chanel No 5 at Ulta....can't decide if I like it on me or not.


----------



## elizabethk

Kelly Caleche.


----------



## Bitten

Ralph Lauren Romance - classic.


----------



## sweetsugar

Style by Ralph Lauren


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## pinksugah

Alien By Thierry Mugler!


----------



## MJDaisy

CKIN2U


----------



## yui

Just tried Merveilles from Hermes today for a change and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## ChristyR143

Lancome Tresor


----------



## choozen1ne

Juicy Couture


----------



## fashingrl

I'm trying another sample today - "Flower" by Kenzo..... it smells like Oscar de La Renta.....not thinking I am liking it so much.


----------



## amnA-

chanel no.5


----------



## jackie1128

Pleasures Exotic by Estee Lauder


----------



## fashingrl

Prada Italiano - love it


----------



## elizabethk

Hermes Kelly Caleche.


----------



## choozen1ne

Vera Wang - I think I really can't remember


----------



## MichelleAntonia

marc jacobs blush


----------



## Tangerine

Bulgari Extreme


----------



## perlefine

Moschino Cheap and Chic


----------



## itsnicole

Original Santal by Creed


----------



## fashingrl

MJ Daisy


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci envy me 2


----------



## choozen1ne

BCBG Girls Sexy


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom & grapefruit..


----------



## MsTina

J'dore by Dior or Armani Mania.


----------



## invenio

prada infusion d'iris


----------



## Geminiz06

sean johns unforgiveable for women


----------



## cammy1

Dior- J'adore


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## pinksugah

Dior- Pure Poison!


----------



## harlem_cutie

comptor sud pacifique coeur de vahine


----------



## ashleydanielle4

daisy by marc jacobs.


----------



## lucywife

Frederic Malle En Passant because it's means Spring for me!


----------



## More4Me

YSL Paris


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Chance By Chanel


----------



## MJDaisy

CKIN2U....like almost every other day


----------



## Love LV

MJ - Daisy


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## xsavagex

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Sweet Pea

Only wear Chanel No. 5


----------



## MissTiss

Ralph Lauren Wild


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I will be wearing a "tiny" spritz of Dior Hypnotic Poison.


----------



## dreamgirl

MJDaisy said:


> CKIN2U....like almost every other day


Is this for women?? I only knew about the one for men. And that one smells incredible.


----------



## MJDaisy

hi dreamgirl, yes it is for women! I LOVE it. i wear it all the time and always get compliments on it!! definitely check it out!


----------



## bebemui

DKNY - Be delicious in Red 

i wanna try MJ's Daisy..heard it smells wonderful .


----------



## Charlie

bebemui said:


> DKNY - Be delicious in Red
> 
> i wanna try MJ's Daisy..heard it smells wonderful .


 
It does, I got a little sample and 

Today I am wearing Chance by Chanel, I find it a little heavy for summer ush:


----------



## fashingrl

Chanel No 5


----------



## miss gucci

Dior addict shine


----------



## superstar

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## choccypie

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## pinksugah

Dior- Pure Poison!


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one...


----------



## MJDaisy

ckin2u again....
today someone told me i smelled "so fresh"...haha


----------



## choozen1ne

Gucci Rush - its heavy for spring and summer but it was the first bottle I saw


----------



## brianne1114

juicy couture


----------



## candace117

Island Michael Kors 'Hawaii'


----------



## fashingrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## candace117

Has anybody tried Clinique Happy In Bloom???


----------



## MJDaisy

marc jacobs daisy!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Hanae Mori....love it!!!


----------



## jgarfieldk

Route du The by Barneys New York


----------



## Bitten

Gucci Envy


----------



## Geminiz06

vera wang's princess


----------



## omgblonde

Diesel - Th red one. it really reminds me of summer for some reason! I always wear it when I feel summery.


----------



## fashingrl

Child


----------



## cooper1

Viktor & Rolf
FLOWERBOMB!!!
(...it sounds like a popular choice on this thread. It should be: it's amazing!)


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci envy me 2 (limited edition)


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel no. 5 again...sooooo soft and delicate!!!!


----------



## octopus17

Hermes - 24, Faubourg!!


----------



## juneping

tom ford - black orchid


----------



## bnjj

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## elle tee

Hermes Eau des Merveilles, always!


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang princess  makes me feel pretty.


----------



## miss gucci

D&g the one..i love that parfume..


----------



## SimplyElegant

M by Mariah Carey. I didn't expect to love it and just have a small sample of it.


----------



## shopsublime.com

Paris by YSL


----------



## cathymd

miss gucci said:


> D&g the one..i love that parfume..


 

Me too! I think it smells so elegant


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Sage Pearl........I really like this!


----------



## Plain&Simple

ralph lauren 'rocks'


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## MissTiss




----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today I will be wearing D&G Light Blue!


----------



## lark_lulu

Always the same; Bvlgari Thé Vert.


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## ellacoach

the new fragrance by Versace! Just bought it!!


----------



## rmelody

Marc Jacobs Daisy, and touchups througout the day with the perfume ring


----------



## amnA-

chanel NO.5 its pretty strong still growing on me...


----------



## pinky_ohana

Always have on Bvlgari Amethyst. Love their body lotion...


----------



## illinirdhd

Amazing Grace from Philosophy


----------



## omgblonde

Paris Hilton - Can Can, a sales person sprayed me with it earlier. I actually quite like it & will probably buy it soon.


----------



## MJDaisy

CKIN2U  im obsessed with this fragrance haha


----------



## fsubabe

Marc Jacobs for Women


----------



## GlamDiva

Elizabeth Arden Mediterranean Breeze.


----------



## shoegal27

Victoria Secret, Heavenly


----------



## itsnicole

Creed: Millesime Imperial


----------



## MissTiss

Victoria's Secret Divine.


----------



## cammy1

Lancome- miracle


----------



## pageclub

Bronze Goddess-Estée Lauder


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino Rock N Rose


----------



## dmitchell15

incanto shine


----------



## Coco H

J'adore


----------



## Cheryl

Incanto Charms


----------



## [coco]

Gucci Rush - i love it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

today i'm wearing Burberry Summer


----------



## Tangerine

Bath&Body Works - Honeysuckle.


----------



## sus_squints

CHANCE by Chanel..... as always!


----------



## kiss_p

Clean Ultimate


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs love it!


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## Plain&Simple

lancome tresor


----------



## fashingrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Cheryl

Hermes Kelly


----------



## MJDaisy

ckin2u AGAIN. i swear it is the only thing i wear anymore. i have around 15 perfumes too...


----------



## daphodill84

The Juicy Couture one... it smells fabulous!


----------



## octopus17

Le Parfum du Therese (Frederic Malle)!


----------



## krisalyn

marc jacob daisy...recently fell inlove with it and i think i'll be using it religiously now since i believe in having a signature scent.


----------



## choozen1ne

Vera Wang, I think I need to update my perfume for summer though


----------



## LVRoyalty1

Dior Addict Shine


----------



## dmitchell15

Yesterday I wore Gardenia Lily lotion from Bath and Body Works. I then sprayed Marc Jacobs perfume!


----------



## itsnicole

Coco Chanel


----------



## Mree43

Creed Love & Water.


----------



## clk55girl

Dior addict 2


----------



## thetoa

BPAL Endymion


----------



## octopus17

Amouage 'Gold'.


----------



## maggiesze1

Clean Warm Cotton


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## KC1984

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## duranie70

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## sonya

Fresh Sugar


----------



## winniejo

creed spring flowers


----------



## octopus17

Jolie Madame by Balmain


----------



## choozen1ne

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Neptune

*Thierry Mugler - Angel






*


----------



## fashingrl

Kai


----------



## Cheryl

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Chanel Chance- Eau Fraiche.


----------



## frostedcouture

I misted my clothes with B&BW cherry blossom.


----------



## prestwick

robert piguet* FRACAS*


----------



## vanessa_karie

Chloe


----------



## tokyogirl

prestwick said:


> robert piguet* FRACAS*


 
Wonderful! 

Today -- Hermes Hiris


----------



## dranna2000

Just got Prada Infusion d'Iris and loving it!!!


----------



## perlefine

Moschino Cheap and Chic


----------



## weiswomen

DKNY - Be Delicious (Green) - got a sample when I was shopping the other day.


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Dolce & Gabbana "The One"


----------



## Cheryl

Hermes Kelly


----------



## SimplyElegant

Elizabeth Arden's green tea.


----------



## Giavonna

Flowerbomb by Viktor&Rolf


----------



## pursemania

Just bought Frederick Malle's Carnal Flower - truly intoxicating.


----------



## MJDaisy

marc jacobs Blush


----------



## octopus17

Quadrille by Balenciaga.


----------



## Zsazsawife

Hollisters Malaia, smells awesome, simple, clean.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

VS Pink


----------



## sjunky13

fresh sugar blossom


----------



## dmitchell15

VS Strawberries and Champagne


----------



## crystalnhile

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## jennylovexo

Jivago 24K


----------



## DominicanBarbie

The beat by Burberry


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one


----------



## fashingrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## shopaholicious

Gucci Envy Me   to start the week with a happy note


----------



## DiorKiss

Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## choozen1ne

Clinque Happy - an Oldy but goody


----------



## daphodill84

Gwen Stefani LAMB - I love it!! what a gorgeous scent...


----------



## octopus17

Jubilation 25 (Amouage) - sample.

Conflicting feelings about it! Hmmm ......


----------



## Tangerine

Missoni... Though I prefer the Aqua version of it..


----------



## beastofthefields

ralph lauren ROMANCE for women


----------



## dmitchell15

VS strawberries and champagne lotion and body spray with a bit of romantic wish dusting shimmer powder. I love being sparkly and smelling good!


----------



## miss gucci

^^same here..i love sparkles....lol
Dior addict shine...


----------



## arireyes

YSL In Love Again!  I only like it during the summer.


----------



## MJDaisy

Ralph Lauren Cool  love this scent but barely ever wear it for some reason


----------



## fashingrl

Prescriptives Calyx


----------



## pat222

Marc Jacobs Grapefruit.  Love it for summer.


----------



## lucywife

Frederic Malle Iris Poudre


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Bath


----------



## MJDaisy

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## MichelleD

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## dani1908

Today I am trying a sample of Usher. It's a little strong for our 90+ degree TX weather....


----------



## ellacoach

Versace! (the newest one)


----------



## fashingrl

Kai


----------



## Geminiz06

Aqualina's pink sugar...I'm still on the fence about it though


----------



## Cherrasaki

Stella McCartney


----------



## simseema17

just bought magical moon by hanae mori.....love it!


----------



## dmitchell15

I used Strawberries and Champagne this morning and this evening it was LAMB.


----------



## fashingrl

Child


----------



## soCurious

ferragamo.


----------



## pinksugah

Vera Wang Princess!


----------



## shoegal27

Benefit: Maybe Baby.


----------



## Tiare

Serge Lutens - Datura Noir


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang princess....this scent is so feminine, it makes me feel so pretty.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs royale! love it.


----------



## jpgoeth

Marc Jacobs Daisy!  It smells so good, I could just die in it


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## ilzabet

eau de seafood restaurant.  blech.


----------



## [charis]

Chloe


----------



## purly

Daisy Marc Jacobs.


----------



## MsTina

Armani Mania


----------



## candace117

Abercrombie and Fitch Perfume 41


----------



## Lec8504

chanel chance


----------



## Nola

Miss Dior Cherié


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Babydoll


----------



## Tangerine

Lec8504 said:


> chanel chance




Me too. Go us!


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## missisa07

Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal.  

"a sexy floral melange of peach, vanila, fresh grass and musky rose".


----------



## dmitchell15

My usual summer fragrance of Strawberries and Champagne


----------



## pinkyx13

Dolce & Gabbana - The One


----------



## cheburashka

Today I wearing LAVANILA 'pure vanila', my newest and most favorite scent.


----------



## dmitchell15

Actually it ended up being the Raspberry fantasy instead of Strawberries and Champagne.


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## mpark46

Covet by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## *Lo

Royal water by creed


----------



## candace117

Body Shop Strawberry perfume oil


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## cvw1004

Hermes - Un Jardin apres la Mousson - yum


----------



## Kansashalo

Coach


----------



## lizz

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## elizabethk

iris poudre frederic malle


----------



## VPT

estee lauder's pleasures delight


----------



## MichelleD

Chanel No. 5


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach - a great summer perfume!


----------



## thetoa

Clean Sweet Layer


----------



## *Principessa*

Valentino's Rock N Rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## elizabethk

Penhaligon's Ellenesia


----------



## BasketballCourt

Ralph Rocks


----------



## Ms. P

jo malone orange blossom cologne


----------



## MJDaisy

CKIN2U....what else is new? haha....


but right now i am wearing burberry brit red (the limited edition)...the scent helps me sleep for some reason. it's very warm.


----------



## MichelleD

Samsara


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## OnyxBear

The new Hermès - Un Jardin Après la Mousson. I love it!


----------



## MJDaisy

ralph lauren cool!! love it.


----------



## *Principessa*

Valentino's Rock N Rose


----------



## shoegal27

lolita sprayed on while I was at Ulta


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone lotus blossom & water lily.


----------



## perlefine

bobbi brown bath


----------



## candace117

OnyxBear said:


> The new Hermès - Un Jardin Après la Mousson. I love it!



I want to try that...!!!!!


I am wearing Ezra by Abercrombie and Fitch today...


----------



## muggles

MJ Daisy!


----------



## eviemarie

Vera Wang Princess. Love it


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Daisy for me!!


----------



## candypants1100

romance by ralph lauren. its so light and sweet, i love it


----------



## Bagluvluv

Chanel no. 19....very summery!!!!


----------



## tiffanystar

Chloe its really grown on me.


----------



## maggie7

candypants1100 said:


> romance by ralph lauren. its so light and sweet, i love it



I tried Romance for the first time the other day, very pleasant..but I just got One by D&G and I'm enjoying this at the moment...was so disappointed with the new Gucci by Gucci...does anybody else think it smells a bit like Opium?..


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel- Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Vera Wang Flower Princess


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone Lotus Blossom & Water Lily.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Just bought Victoria Beckham's fragrance (and survived a painful venture into Kohl's).  Wearing today for first time.  Love!!


----------



## stacmck

Miss Dior Cherie...has become my new favorite!


----------



## claireZk

Hello Kitty :shame:

It has the whole burnt sugar and vanilla thing going on.  For some reason it also reminds me of the scented erasers I had as a kid.  It's not a childish scent though-- the vanilla makes it sexy.  It's hard to explain, but it smells really good!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Donna Karan Gold.  It's a sample; I don't think I will purchase a full size.
There's something there that I really like, but it has a very bitter dry down on me.


----------



## chellabratz

Burberry The Beat (it smells so good) got it a as a gift for mothers day, just wore it for the first time


----------



## choozen1ne

Chanel Chance - I love it so much , one of my favs !


----------



## pageclub

Pink Sugar  one of my favorites


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in Love from philosophy.


----------



## fendifemale

Abercrombie and Fitch *EZRA*


----------



## MJDaisy

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## justwatchin

MJDaisy said:


> marc jacobs daisy



Me too!


----------



## smallbag

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## MichelleAntonia

bath & body work cherry blossom


----------



## anniea

Midnight Poison


----------



## MissTiss

LaVanilla - Vanilla Coconut. Lovin' it!


----------



## pageclub

estee lauder-bronze goddess


----------



## socaltrojan

ESCADA Pacific Paradise!  

I can't get enough of this stuff!  I have 2 more bottles in stock after this one runs out LOL!


----------



## stacmck

Pink Sugar


----------



## thenorthwood

Marc Jacobs


----------



## BasketballCourt

I wore DKNY Be Delicious today (the green apple kind). It was funny, in the halls at school today I heard someone say "it smells like apples in here" haha! I just smiled and kept walking...


----------



## claireZk

Yesterday I wore VS Love Spell (such a blast from the past! lmao) 

Today I wore VS Supermodel.  I know it's so cheesy, but I luuurve it :shame:


----------



## jpgoeth

I tried a sample of Tocari (I think it's called Florence).  I'm not really feeling it though...


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9 - Nuits de Noho


----------



## madamefifi

Bvlgari Omnia Amethyst. I've gotten a lot of compliments!


----------



## Miyoshi637

Philosophy Love Spell


----------



## paper hearts

Hugo Boss Femme


----------



## UK2ME

Versace _Bright Crystal_.


----------



## Compass Rose

it's Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden.  Very light and summery!!


----------



## Compass Rose

pinkyx13 said:


> Dolce & Gabbana - The One


I spritzed some of that on me at the Saks perfume counter, and wow, did I like it!!


----------



## Cheryl

BBW Sweet Pea


----------



## Odette

Victoria's Secret Pink fragrance mist - lighter than actual perfume


----------



## Beth1433

Aqualina - Chocolovers


----------



## shoegal27

Yesterday and today I wore Still by J.Lo


----------



## designer307

Chanel 'Chance'


----------



## MJDaisy

marc jacobs Blush! i got it for christmas and don't wear it that often because it is strong, but i do love it so


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue agava and cacao


----------



## thenorthwood

Daisy Marc Jacobs


----------



## frostedcouture

Last night played around with a bunch of stuff my mom bought over the long weekend. I got a Clinique Happy perfume and wore it today! It lasts pretty long. I'm impressed.


----------



## fashingrl

Estee Lauder's Bronze Goddess


----------



## coleigh

Hermes Kelly Caleche...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Philosophy Amazing Grace....it's ok, but I probably will not re-purchase.


----------



## babyjean06

karma from lush


----------



## Cheryl

EL Bronze Goddess... mmmmm


----------



## *spoiled*

I have on Flowerbomb


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ me, too!


----------



## musicgirl

Bobbi Brown's Beach.


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Bath for me today


----------



## Cheryl

musicgirl said:


> Bobbi Brown's Beach.


 

Ohhh I love this, This will be my next perfume buy 
I have on La Prairie Silver Rain


----------



## Swanky

Quel Que Fleurs today


----------



## crazy4bags

coco mademoiselle


----------



## jchiara

I'm allergic to perfume!!!


----------



## sa21726

flowerbomb


----------



## GlamDiva

EL Bronze Goddess, my summer favorite.


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach


----------



## pursemania

Bond - Bryant Park!


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang princesssss. smells yummy.


----------



## sweetsugar

Chanel no5 Sensuel Elixir *divine*


----------



## choozen1ne

Calvin Kliene Contridtcion


----------



## stacmck

Philosophy Inner Grace today.


----------



## luralee

Today is Coach.


----------



## jc2239

decided to change it up a bit and wear burberry summer


----------



## ladypenelope

Flowerbomb today.


----------



## MissTiss

Walked out of the house and forgot the perfume! BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Just my natural everyday clean body smell today. I can smell the vanilla in my lipgloss, but I'm sure no one else can. LOL!


----------



## Corrinne

today, like almost every other day, is Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## balthus

Bond St West Side - I only wear Bond Street for past few years - although hoping to branch out.  I love how they are made, they don't give me headaches & I love the bottles.  DH wears Wall Street & New Harlem.


----------



## socaltrojan

Escada Pacific Paradise!!!


----------



## Cheryl

la prairie silver rain  my very fav.


----------



## stacmck

Pink Sugar


----------



## chelsbelle

flowerbomb!


----------



## clk55girl

Dior Addict 2


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach


----------



## fashingrl

CKIN2U - wasn't sure about this, but love it!


----------



## LeMonde

CHANEL COCO MADEMOISELLE - recent purchase, loving it!


----------



## claireZk

B&I Turkish Delight perfume oil with Tutti Dolce Sugar Wafer lotion.  I smell like a cherry almond pastry!


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one..


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue agava and caco...


----------



## Compass Rose

Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Cheryl

EL Bronze Goddess


----------



## fashingrl

ckin2U


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Red Roses.


----------



## elizabethk

Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranea


----------



## Cupcake <3

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## itsliz89

I doused myself in Hilary Duff's With Love EDP while I was at JC Penny's waiting for my mom today LOL. It's my favorite fragrance. Warm, sweet, and spicy.


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb


----------



## MichelleD

MJ Daisy


----------



## Kimm992

Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue


----------



## stacmck

D&G The One


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violets


----------



## candypants1100

romance ralph lauren


----------



## fashingrl

Prescriptives Calyx


----------



## lucywife

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie. Beautiful for summer


----------



## MJDaisy

CKIN2U


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas!!!  One of my all time favorites!


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino Rock 'N Rose


----------



## luvmy3girls

bulgari


----------



## claireZk

Pucci Vivara.  Meh.


----------



## dmitchell15

raspberry fantasy body spray


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Lucky #6


----------



## DC-Cutie

Child - I love this stuff.....


----------



## miss gucci

D&G .the one


----------



## MJDaisy

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## lizz

Gucci Jeans Couture Woman.


----------



## claireZk

DC-Cutie said:


> Child - I love this stuff.....


Ooh! What does that smell like? I've always been curious about it, but I've never seen it IRL.


----------



## socaltrojan

Banana Republic W

I love this stuff!  It smells so fresh and clean.  The perfumed body lotion is great to layer with too!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Bobby Brown Beach. I just bought this yesturday...mmmmm love it!!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Compass Rose

A free spritz of something that smelled good at the perfume counter at Dillards.  Which I knew what it was.....


----------



## cathymd

j'adore. I haven't worn this in years and had forgotten how much I like it!


----------



## candace117

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## Shea

cathymd said:


> j'adore. I haven't worn this in years and had forgotten how much I like it!



It's my favourite fragrance for winter.

Now, I'm wearing Dior Addict2.


----------



## madamefifi

Champs Elysees, Guerlain.


----------



## Cheryl

Hermes Kelly


----------



## sara999

hanae mori


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Nuits de Noho


----------



## MissTiss

Damn! Forgot my perfume...Guess I'll settle for my vanilla hand lotion.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Bobby Brown Beach...love this!!


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang princess. mmmmm.


----------



## fashingrl

Prada Italiano


----------



## jejoue

will wear ysl paris
or perhaps alexander mcqueen


----------



## socaltrojan

ESCADA Sunset Heat!  So divine!


----------



## Cheryl

Bobbi Bath


----------



## claireZk

I wore Coco Mademoiselle today. I dropped the bottle on the floor and broke the cap!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Missoni Acqua...I absolutely love it!


----------



## keodi

jo malone vintage gardenia love it!


----------



## perlefine

Dior Addict Eau Fraiche


----------



## claireZk

Gap Love Shack body oil... smells sooooo good!


----------



## xnoorax

Bond No.9 the scent of peace


----------



## choozen1ne

Pink by Victoria Secrects - I had a pink shirt on so I had to wear my Pink Perfume


----------



## Cheryl

Bobbi Bath =)


----------



## amiekbs8

Another day, another day for Escada Moon Sparkle!


----------



## Virginia

RALPH by Ralph Lauren


----------



## shoegal27

Bug repellent and sunscreen.. lol


----------



## fashingrl

I didn't post yesterday...I work ckintu..really loving it and OT I know, but am so proud of myself, I wore my MAC falsies out to the SATC movie and was rockin them!  Got them on straight and everything!!:okay:


----------



## dmitchell15

St. Dupont Orazuli it smells fantastic!


----------



## xnoorax

Chanel No. 5 the perfume not toilette


----------



## MissHavok

Chanel Chance.. I loveee that one.


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom and grapefruit


----------



## itsnicole

Prada's Infusion D'Iris


----------



## Miss D.I.

Creed - Silver Mountain Water


----------



## DiorKiss

Moschino I Love Love


----------



## Cheryl

bobbi almost bare


----------



## claireZk

Peachy Keen Shimmer Spray from Fresh Scents by Terri.  My toddler nephew keeps smelling my wrists and going "Mmmmmm! "


----------



## candace117

Moon Sparkle...duh.


----------



## fashingrl

ckIN2U


----------



## maybeimeow

Juicy Couture.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Yesterday I wore Bond No. 9 Bryant Park.


----------



## MzCoach

Yesterday i wore Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan and will probably wear it again today.


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> Moon Sparkle...duh.



That's the only large bottle I don't have yet.  I just ordered 4 of the other ones.  Ugh I need to keep myself from ordering this one too, but the mini smells so good.  

Escada Sunset Heat for me


----------



## babyjean06

cool water, I found it in my bathroom, blast from the past!


----------



## lizz

Chanel Chance.


----------



## MJDaisy

ckin2u!


----------



## noon

Im not even sure what its called I think its Summer Mania by Armani.


----------



## cristalena56

juicy couture


----------



## claireZk

BBW Magnolia Blossom.


----------



## dmitchell15

Lately it has been Calgon's Hawiian Ginger


----------



## Cheryl

Silver Rain


----------



## luvmy3girls

dmitchell15 said:


> Lately it has been Calgon's Hawiian Ginger


luv this


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Bath


----------



## perlefine

dior addict eau fraiche


----------



## NoSnowHere

cashmere mist


----------



## claireZk

Hampton Sun Privet Bloom... 

I like the smell, but it's not a good wearable scent IMO. It smells *exactly* like the back room of a flower shop (with all the cut stems and greens).  That smell is probably not familiar to most people, but that's the only way I can describe it :shame:


----------



## GlamDiva

BBW Exotic Coconut


----------



## jejoue

gaultierr
yesterday, some rochas


----------



## choozen1ne

Angel by Theiry Muegler - its a little heavy for summer but it was the first one I grabbed


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Coach but went shopping & ended up spraying everything on me....j'adore, all bath & body works, victorias secret...lol


----------



## katriese831

Just got Coach


----------



## drunky_krol

Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## fashingrl

EL's Bronze Goddess - yummy


----------



## Alidoll

Tous Touch - the one with the little gold bear charm


----------



## frostedcouture

Used some of my mom's Chanel Chance I think?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Today I am wearing Bijan. It is a very inexpensive fragrance that Mr Puff received many years ago from a very young family member, and though he seldom if ever actually used it after the day he opened it and delighted the small giver by squirting himself with it, he has kept it around for sentimental reasons.

I don't know what the formula was then, or what it is now, or if it has changed, or what, but for some reason, it seems to my nose to contain a good lump of actual sandalwood, and on me it has a very nice sandalwood scent, and layers nicely with Mysore sandalwood soap.

Yet another attempt to cope with the Fragrance Crisis of '08 (Please see related threads and once again, I apologize for having used up all the sandalwood in India)


----------



## ChristyR143

L - Gwen Stefani

It's not exotic or fancy, but I get so many compliments on this perfume it's ridiculous!


----------



## choozen1ne

Esacda Sexy Grafiti


----------



## harleyNemma

The new Chloe fragrance. love, love, love it


----------



## frostedcouture

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## CleoCouture

Classique Jean Paul Gaultier...I've been wearing it for years and while in the summer I usually will find one other scent to alternate, I always have a bottle of JPG!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Child


----------



## Pursefanatic85

BBW Hello Sugar, Lemon Sugar Body Spray....smells delicious!!


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb


----------



## fashingrl

ckintu


----------



## Cheryl

Hermes Kelly


----------



## xnoorax

Chanel No 19


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Lanier

*Marc Jacobs EDT*


----------



## law1005

Burberry the Beat


----------



## monstamuffin

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## Cheryl

Bobbi Bath


----------



## DiorKiss

Apparition by Emanuel Ungaro


----------



## jejoue

flower - kenzo
yesterday was lulu guiness


----------



## ~Moi~

Jo Malone's Orange Blossom layered with White Jasmine & Mint (also Jo Malone)


----------



## rachellove

molecule 01 by escentric molecules


----------



## Sweet Pea

Chanell No 5!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Jo Malone Vintage gardenia


----------



## veggiegrlnc

champs elysees by guerlain.


----------



## dmitchell15

Cool Water for women by Davidoff

I wanted something fresh and clean rather than the fruity and tropical stuff that I have been wearing lately.


----------



## mochiblure

Blue Mediterraneo Capri Orange from Acqua di Parma


----------



## Cheryl

escada moon sparkle


----------



## MJDaisy

obsession at night. i like this scent, but don't wear it very often. it's kinda more wintery, i probably won't wear it during the summer again.


----------



## mzleah

Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana.  It's been so HOT here that I needed something light and fresh on.


----------



## MissTiss

Burberry London. It's a little heavy for summer, but I already got a compliment on it...so


----------



## frostedcouture

Bath and Body Works pleasures pear blossom


----------



## xoxo_chanel

juicy couture-it smells amazing!


----------



## cathymd

Today it's Alien Eau Luminescente.  I usually hate all the Thierry Mugler scents, but this is a lighter version of Alien for summer and it smells divine! Still hate Angel though..


----------



## fashingrl

Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## dmitchell15

Lush's Karma Perfume layered with the kreme and Powder!


----------



## pattylauren

Nothing today bc I'm at work and just didn't feel like it, but last night I had a date and wore VS Very Sexy!


----------



## MJDaisy

CKIN2U


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Elle by YSL


----------



## keodi

quelquesfleurs royale


----------



## frostedcouture

Escada Moon Sparkle smells so heavenly!!


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## claireZk

Fresh Scents Peachy Keen


----------



## lesparkley

dior addict shine.  my perfect summer scent.


----------



## VPT

Angel Eau de Star (TMugler)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

vera wang flower princess


----------



## SimplyElegant

Mariah Carey's perfume, forget what it's called.


----------



## gina8521

My old stand-by Red Door by Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## Cheryl

Jo Malone Blue Agava


----------



## socaltrojan

Miss Dior Cherie!


----------



## Elsie87

J'Adore - Dior


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown's Beach


----------



## dmitchell15

I am wearing Marc Jacobs' perfume and Bath & Body works Gardenia Lily. I smell pretty!


----------



## MJDaisy

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## UK2ME

Avon - Shine.  It's surprisingly pretty for a cheap scent.


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone Lotus Blossom & Water Lily


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm wearing the Escada Moon sparkle again...Can't get enough of it! It smells so yummy


----------



## shakti29

Vera Wang...love it!


----------



## schadenfreude

Chanel Coromandel.


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> I'm wearing the Escada Moon sparkle again...Can't get enough of it! It smells so yummy



I wore this today too!!  I have all of the past 5 LE fragrances.  I can't get enough of Escada!


----------



## rogicoco

hermes kelly caleche


----------



## dsmlvbags

OMG.  Hermes Kelly Caleche is one of my favorites.  Although today I am wearing Demeter Salt Air.  It smells like the beach.


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino Rock 'N Rose 

I need to go perfume shopping...


----------



## fashingrl

EL's Bronze Goddess


----------



## peppermintpatty

Creed-love in white or white in love- I can't ever keep it straight!

I love it though!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Burberry Brit


----------



## frostedcouture

Lacoste Inspiration, my friend gave me a sample and I love it.


----------



## dmitchell15

I went back to calgon's hawaiian ginger!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Dolce and Gabbana The One


----------



## elizabethk

Serge Lutens---Fleurs d Oranger


----------



## xnoorax

Bond No 9 "Hot Always"


----------



## monstamuffin

Vera Wang princess again!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Clinique Happy, My favorite


----------



## keodi

Jo malone blue aguava and caco love it!


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Hermes Eau De Merveilles...one of my faves!  I've been going back and forth between that and Gucci II.


----------



## natalie_palm

Escada Moon Sparkle - I love them because they always come out with new limited editions, so it's alway a twist of the same ole, but new.


----------



## fashingrl

ckintu


----------



## Nat

Hugo Boss - Essence de Femme


----------



## frostedcouture

Escada moon sparkle again


----------



## MJDaisy

mj daisy. i wore it to get my wisdom teeth removed this morning


----------



## frostedcouture

MJDaisy said:


> mj daisy. i wore it to get my wisdom teeth removed this morning



Oh haha your username is MJDaisy..cute 

How are you feeling now? HUGS!


----------



## octopus17

Gold by Amouage.


----------



## socaltrojan

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## claireZk

Bathed & Infused Fruity Loops... 

It smells exactly like the cereal!  I  it!!!


----------



## natalie_palm

socaltrojan said:


> escada Sunset Heat


 

Love It!!!!


----------



## dmitchell15

calgon Hawaiian Ginger Lotion and Sud Comptoir Vanilla Peach perfume


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit


----------



## lesparkley

gucci edp ii


----------



## frostedcouture

Clinique Happy (reminds me of Juno every time..)


----------



## chinadoll724

YSL Babydoll


----------



## lv-lover

Ralph Lauren Rocks. I haven't used anything except Clinique perfume in months, time to try some new things.


----------



## tmc089

I actually am using the Dove Go Fresh Body Mist today...the yellow one lol. It's like lemon grass or something. It's very crisp and clean, I like it for the office.


----------



## MissTiss

LaVanilla - Vanilla Coconut. I'm becoming predictable.


----------



## lcterp

Blackberry Amber from BBW, came in a trial size with some other stuff.  Nice and good to use while I'm deciding what perfume to buy next...had RL Romance and Armani Code...oooo so many choices


----------



## xnoorax

First by Van Cleef


----------



## fashingrl

Kai


----------



## choozen1ne

Ralph by Ralph Laruen - and oldie but goodie


----------



## Pursefanatic85

DKNY Delicious


----------



## dmitchell15

calgon Hawaiian Ginger Lotion and Sud Comptoir Vanilla Peach perfume


----------



## bebexirene

Christian Dior Addict 2


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe


----------



## nycgr1

Vera Wang princess.


----------



## Nola

Escada-the pink/yellow bottle. I always forget the names of these lol


----------



## socaltrojan

Nola said:


> Escada-the pink/yellow bottle. I always forget the names of these lol



Sounds like Rockin Rio?

Escada Sunset Heat again for me!  I love it!


----------



## SweetyPie

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## fashingrl

Child


----------



## socaltrojan

J'adore Dior


----------



## nordia5

Vera Wang Princess - fav!


----------



## claireZk

Bathed & Infused Snowflake body mist + Booth's Honey Almond body butter


----------



## luvmy3girls

victoria's secret love spell


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

L by L.A.M.B.


----------



## frostedcouture

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## lcterp

Michael Kors Island Capri


----------



## itsnicole

Creed's Original Santal


----------



## fashingrl

MJ's Daisy


----------



## luvmy3girls

Prada Irisand Fekkai body cream


----------



## socaltrojan

Escada Pacific Paradise


----------



## VCHIK

I started out with D&G Light Blue, now I have on about half the perfumes from Sephora!


----------



## Kansashalo

Philosophy's Falling In Love.  The smell reminds me of cotton candy.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## fashion1sta

Kai Eau De Parfum spray, but sometimes i'll switch it up to L de Lolita Lempicka (it has a nice vanilla scent)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Matthew Williamson Eau de Parfum


----------



## perlefine

bobbi brown bath


----------



## socaltrojan

Banana Republic W, it smells so clean and fresh!


----------



## Lieu

Angel Innocent by Thierry M.


----------



## bnjj

Pink by Victoria Secret


----------



## lolabr89

Today I wore Burberry Brit


----------



## fashingrl

Kai (roll-on oil version)


----------



## Amberini

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## tikilove81

Coach!


----------



## MJDaisy

ckin2u


----------



## kateTCL

Bond Chelsea Park


----------



## Kansashalo

Juicy Couture...


----------



## Nat

Chanel - Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## dmitchell15

Calgon Hawaiian ginger lotion and Comptoir Sud Vanille Peach perfume


----------



## keodi

jo malonee vintage gardenia


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Enchanted Orchid from Bath and Body Works


----------



## fashingrl

ckintu


----------



## provcoll

Bulgari Rose essentielle, LOVE it!


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## dmitchell15

Hanae Mori Butterfly. It is a nice perfume and I received it as a sample from the nice SA at Bloomies.


----------



## LVLV

Chance by Chanel ...for ever


----------



## fashingrl

EL's Bronze Goddess


----------



## angel143

Juicy Couture for women by Juicy Couture


----------



## socaltrojan

Marc Jacobs Blush and Miss Dior Cherie.

Not both together LOL, one in the morning and the other in the evening.


----------



## cristalena56

jc


----------



## frostedcouture

escada moon sparkle again!


----------



## addicted2chanel

lucky you


----------



## dmitchell15

Yesterday, when my perfume disappeared from the early morning spritz, I borrowed my boyfriends Lacoste Essential cologne. It smells very tart citrus on me. It smells nice on him though. It was rather funny because somehow we ended up wearing the same outfit (green polo and khaki shorts except mine was feminine of course) and the same cologne. That never happens,but it was funny yesterday!


----------



## itsnicole

Coco by Chanel


----------



## luvmy3girls

child


----------



## francyFG

Le baiser du dragon - Cartier


----------



## duranie70

J -LO Glow


----------



## *spoiled*

im wearing flowerbomb today


----------



## dmitchell15

Curious Britney Spears


----------



## mcmahan706

Kelly Caleche


----------



## lucywife

JAR Jarling


----------



## keodi

auelques fleurs royale


----------



## VPT

Ck In2u


----------



## rendodan110

chantilly


----------



## Redorfe

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle :kiss:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

dmitchell15 said:


> Curious Britney Spears



Same here Oh crap I lied it's fantasy


----------



## VCHIK

Vanille Abricot


----------



## socaltrojan

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## mon favori

Miss Dior Cherie. So fresh!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Child


----------



## misskt

Vera Wang Princess, love the smell!


----------



## knics33

Britney Spears Believe~ amazing new scent from her. I never really loved the previous fragrances she put out but this one is TDF.


----------



## lavidacampus

i can't wear a perfume in the summer, it tends to suffocate me unless it's nighttime. but currently i'm obsessed with this body mist by calgon called ahh! spa tropics. i don't like smells that are too sweet or too "anitque-y", and this light scent is perfect for summer. it smells so good, especially when you can get a whiff of my deodorant with it. they complement each other.


----------



## scotty

Issey Miyake ;   L'Eau d'Issey.,  my newest fav
*
*


----------



## dmitchell15

yesterday I wore calgon hawaiian ginger perfume (not the body spray) and lotion. I don't know why, but this season I have been wearing a lot of tropical and fruity scented stuff. I guess because it is appropriate for the summer. In the winter  I wear much heavier scents.


----------



## *spoiled*

im wearing J Lo's new scent.. forgot the name Desert something


----------



## legsieloveslamb

"L" by L.A.M.B. - Gwen Stefani


----------



## missmustard

My latest obsession for everyday: Stella by Stella McCartney, layered over a rose body lotion from Avon.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^mmmm...love Stella. I'm wearing Child today.


----------



## keodi

jo malone vintage gardenia


----------



## Sake66

Oh...by Moschino
It has such an addictive scent.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Today I am wearing several "layers" of different Toadstool Soaps products in sandalwood, and I could not smell better if I worked the night shift at the government factory in Mysore.

If you have not tried this company's stuff, do not let the cheap prices fool you. Their stuff is the real deal.


----------



## dmitchell15

I am wearing my tried and true again today. Calgon Hawaiian Ginger perfume and lotion. I just can't get enough of it.  Happy 4th of July!!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

my new Jo Malone orange blossom body creme and orange blossom and nectarine honey blossom sprays...yummy!!


----------



## Alidoll

Today - Marc Jacobs Pear. Light and refreshing for the summer (it's to rain tomorrow so making the most of the "happy ball" while it's still around!)


----------



## PurseFanatic

Tahiti by AVON


----------



## bnjj

Miss Dior Cherie - Dior


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## mommylovesbags

Bronze Goddess by Estee Lauder -- just got it this week.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling in Love, just wish it lasted longer, even when I layer I can't smell it after an hour or so


----------



## kimberf

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom.  I just discovered it and am loving it for summer.


----------



## socaltrojan

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## dmitchell15

Calgon Hawaiian Ginger lotion and perfume. I just finished the lotion so now I can probably move on to another lotion or another perfume altogether. YAY!!


----------



## MichelleD

Samsara


----------



## frostedcouture

escada moon sparkle


----------



## keodi

kimberf said:


> Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom. I just discovered it and am loving it for summer.


 
I heard that is really nice...I'm wearing jo malone blue aguava and caco love it!


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## itsnicole

Creed- Original Santal


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

VS Pink


----------



## dmitchell15

Escada Sunset Heat lotion and Calgon's Hawaiian Ginger perfume


----------



## zilnro

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Cheryl

Jo Malone Water lilly & Lotus Blossom


----------



## talexs

Escada Magnetism


----------



## itsnicole

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## Tawm

Le Feu D'*Issey*


----------



## dmitchell15

Cool water for women! I smell very fresh and clean.


----------



## Irie

My scent for today was Donna by Aqua di Portofino


----------



## stacmck

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Victoria Secrets 'Sexy Little Things'


----------



## bnjj

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## elizabethk

coach fragrance


----------



## herstaticcity

Burberry Brit everyday


----------



## socaltrojan

bnjj said:


> Miss Dior Cherie



Miss Dior Cherie for me too!


----------



## Tara one

Vera Wang, Sheer Veil  i just love it!


----------



## keodi

jo malone vintage gardenia


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Hello Sugar Lemon Body Spray


----------



## Jayne1

Prada Infusion D'Iris - I'm in an iris mood lately...


----------



## MJDaisy

i wore vera wang princess today


----------



## VS26

The new Chloe perfume.


----------



## Irie

Cacharel - Amor Amor sunshine  (even if it´s raining here all the time )


----------



## *spoiled*

im wearing Flowerbomb again..


----------



## itsnicole

Prada's Infusion D'Iris... two days in a row, but I love it!


----------



## kimberf

Jo Malone Lotus Blossom & Water Lily.  Another perfect for summer Jo Malone scent!


----------



## keodi

today, jo malone french lime blossom and grapefruit..


----------



## Irie

Hermès - Un Jardin Sur le Nil


----------



## JuliannaNYC

Henri Bendel Rare Mimosa


----------



## keodi

today it's quelques violetts


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

L by LAMB


----------



## dmitchell15

yesterday and today= salvatore ferragamo incanto shine


----------



## talexs

Body Shop coconut perfume oil


----------



## caarlyntryl

Armani Elle/Lei/She/etc.


----------



## luvmy3girls

VS love spell


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe


----------



## bettyyy

Gucci Envy Me 2


----------



## keodi

quelques rose


----------



## knics33

Aquolina- Pink Sugar


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## caarlyntryl

Prada


----------



## bridurkin

Prada for me too!


----------



## MissTiss

*sigh* Rock 'N Rose. Again.


----------



## pageclub

Prada


----------



## Ivy Lin

Carolina Herrera 212 Sexy


----------



## katielady

Dolce & Gabbana The One...it smells so good I can't stop smelling myself, lol.


----------



## savvy23

buvlgari jasmine


----------



## fashingrl

Aqoulinga Pink Sugar


----------



## bnjj

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## sw0pp

Paris Hilton AND Alexander McQueen - Kingdom LOL, was filling those into smaller bottles for travelling and of course I spillt some...


----------



## lostnexposed

kelly caleche


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## angel143

J'adore by Christian Dior


----------



## xpurseloverx

estee lauder, pleasures


----------



## Chaneller

Magical Moon by Hanae Mori


----------



## luvmy3girls

JM orange blossom and nectarine honey blossom...yummy!!


----------



## socaltrojan

Escada Sunset Heat!  So perfect for summer!


----------



## cristalena56

i believe i wore warm vanilla sugar or was it pear blossom


----------



## ShiShi

Burberry Beat


----------



## shop874

roberto cavalli


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes love it!


----------



## Cheryl

BBW Blushing Cherry Blossom mmmmm


----------



## lvuittonaddict

j'adore dior today

it's usually either flowerbomb by viktor and rolf or ambre narguille by hermes


----------



## malleysmama

*Acca Kappa* Muschio Bianco


----------



## talexs

L'occitane blossom dew


----------



## Virginia

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Elsie87

J'Adore -- I think I'm gonna wear my Miss Dior Chérie tomorrow for a change.


----------



## rbeccatexas

Kuumba white ginger oil, delicious!!!


----------



## itsnicole

Creed: Original Santal


----------



## ellerymae

Covet by Sarah Jessica Parker, my favourite.


----------



## dmitchell15

Calgon Hawaiian Ginger perfume. I just finished the bottle! YAY!


----------



## *spoiled*

Angel


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka.


----------



## bluebear_88

j'adore


----------



## talexs

LaVanila- vanilla grapefruit


----------



## keodi

itsnicole said:


> Creed: Original Santal


 
oooh I hear that's really nice.. today I'm wearing quelques rose..


----------



## talexs

Prescriptives Calyx


----------



## Pursegrrl

Missoni Acqua...divine!!


----------



## lcterp

Kenzo Amour


----------



## dmitchell15

I'm kickin' it ole school! YEAH BOYYY!!! LOL! I am wearing *Charlie White *I smell nice, fresh and clean. I'm going on a hiking trail and wanted something that wasn't so fruity,floral, or vanilly. I decided fresh and clean was the way to go!:okay:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## MJDaisy

ralph lauren cool!


----------



## dmitchell15

Bath and body works Cotton Blossom.


----------



## Tella

Knowing by estee lauder


----------



## Bag Lady 923

GAP Heaven... found it in my stash...lol


----------



## socaltrojan

dmitchell15 said:


> I'm kickin' it ole school! YEAH BOYYY!!! LOL! I am wearing *Charlie White *I smell nice, fresh and clean. I'm going on a hiking trail and wanted something that wasn't so fruity,floral, or vanilly. I decided fresh and clean was the way to go!:okay:


LOL Charlie White!  HAHA that brings back memories.  In college a guy friend of mine gave that to me for my birthday.  He gave my friend charlie red!  LOL I remember all of my friends laughed about that because none of us had heard of charlie before.  I never really used it because it wasn't the scent for me ! 

Today I am wearing Escada Sunset Heat.  It is so hot outside, I figured stick with the tried and true!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

chanel allure


----------



## yukon4

I switch between  "Wings" by Giorgio of Beverly Hills and "Valentino" by Valentino.


----------



## zilnro

Ralph Cool....decided to wear it because I haven't used it since last summer. I have too many perfumes, therefore many get neglected


----------



## dmitchell15

socaltrojan said:


> LOL Charlie White! HAHA that brings back memories. In college a guy friend of mine gave that to me for my birthday. He gave my friend charlie red! LOL I remember all of my friends laughed about that because none of us had heard of charlie before. I never really used it because it wasn't the scent for me !
> 
> Today I am wearing Escada Sunset Heat. It is so hot outside, I figured stick with the tried and true!


 

Yeah, Charlie White is not my favorite perfume at all. It did do the trick for the hike in the woods though. I definitely did not want to attract mosquitos.  Charlie perfume has been around so long and is still on shelfs, but I never smell the scent on anyone around me. I guess it isn't that popular.


----------



## keodi

quelques roses love it!!


----------



## talexs

Pacifica Blood Orange


----------



## absolutpink

Escada Sunset Heat. LOVE it!


----------



## tatertot

Stella McCartney for today.


----------



## Cheryl

bvlgari vert


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## LoriB

Estee Lauder Pleasures...my all time favorite I think


----------



## knics33

MAC turquatic heat- amazing!


----------



## talexs

MOR- sorbet


----------



## SinfulChocolate

Burberry The Beat &#9829;


----------



## tatertot

The new Chloe


----------



## rubyjuls

Pink Sugar, a newer fragrance for me that I've just started using this week.


----------



## mellecyn

*Coconut scent from Sephora*, got a male compliment this morning already !


----------



## Lanier

Chanel Allure


----------



## Dawn

Christian Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## peachbaby

Anais Anais by Cacharel


----------



## fashingrl

MJ Daisy for today


----------



## Izznit

^^Me, too!


----------



## lostnexposed

Ralph Lauren Cool


----------



## keodi

jo malone vintage gardenia


----------



## Star15Rin

Stella Stella McCartney


----------



## misskt

Vera Wang "Princess" as usual, just love the smell!


----------



## msbird

La Vanilla


----------



## bnjj

Aqualina - Pink Sugar


----------



## lorihmatthews

Fresh Lemon Sugar


----------



## talexs

Chinatown


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Stella Cadente Miss me


----------



## tatertot

Fresh Cannabis Santal


----------



## luvmy3girls

Jo Malone honey blossom


----------



## sammi_nysh

MJ Gardenia


----------



## Bags4me

Jo Malone Nectarines&Honey.


----------



## [[m&m]]

VS Dream Angels Halo


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Scent of Peace (Bond No.9)


----------



## tatertot

DKNY Delicious


----------



## luvmy3girls

Bulgari


----------



## pageclub

Bronze Goddess  mmmmm


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ "stella" (for 2 years now!!!) *_


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

The One by Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## talexs

Amazing Grace


----------



## appletini

Ralph Lauren "Glamorous". It's been discontinued so I'm using mine sparingly, I love this scent!


----------



## bnjj

Aqualina - Pink Sugar


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm wearing my favorite lacoste inpspiration perfume!!


----------



## socaltrojan

Today I wore J'adore Dior! 

I ran out of my Escada Sunset Heat and Escada Pacific Paradise, so I will be opening my new bottle of Lacoste A Touch of Pink soon.


----------



## aspy_ps

Hanae Mori's Butterfly. I love this scent.


----------



## diorlover

Dior Addict. Love it!


----------



## tatertot

Sud Pacific Vanilla Almond


----------



## JuicyCoutureLuv

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## bnjj

Bath and Body Works - Vanilla Bean Noel


----------



## Nina Persson

iT by Jaye Hersh


----------



## babyclouds

Chloe


----------



## lostnexposed

ralph lauren- blue?!?! the one that comes in the blue bottle. too lazy to look at the name, but im sure its Blue.


----------



## jbennett562

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb, the hair mist from the Nordstrom sale, it's a lot lighter and perfect for warm weather.  I actually use it more as a perfume as opposed to a hair mist


----------



## niseixtenshi

Marc Jacobs


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## Irie

Vivienne Westwood - Sin Garden


----------



## perlefine

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## babyclouds

Bond ~ Scent of Peace


----------



## nickkyvintage

Elixir - Miss Sixty


----------



## StarrsNana

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## *Stellina*

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Sake


----------



## babyclouds

Bond - Andy Warhol Union Square. I'm on a Bond kick this week.


----------



## Bellagigi

Jivago


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## socaltrojan

Coach


----------



## randomgrandeur

Valentino V


----------



## dmitchell15

Hawaiin Ginger Body spray


----------



## Pursegrrl

I wore Moschino I Love Love to a BBQ last night...love that scent!


----------



## KC1984

Armani code.


----------



## daisyduke947

L'Artisan Parfumeur La Chasse aux Papillons


----------



## talexs

LaVanila- Grapefruit and Vanilla


----------



## Bag Lady 923

VS Very Sexy for Her


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Givenchy Amarige!  Bought it this weekend and fell in love with it!


----------



## pursemonkey

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Amande - Yummy!


----------



## Schmodi

Same as usual, Bvlgari Femme


----------



## ETenebris

Hermes Un Jardin Apres la Mousson


----------



## glowy

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## *Stellina*

Valentino Rock N Rose


----------



## fsubabe

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Well not wearing perfume today, but have on Victoria Secret's Love Spell body spray and lotion... LOVE IT!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

Amour by Kenzo


----------



## beana90

Creed - Silver Mountain Water


----------



## shoptfs

viktor & rolf FLOWERBOMB, luv this!!!


----------



## bnjj

Avon - Tahitian Holiday


----------



## octopus17

Gold by Amouage.


----------



## lovebeibei

Burberry


----------



## talexs

mor- sorbet


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Eau De Lune


----------



## mel_mel1004

Clinique Happy


----------



## kristymakeup

Red by Armani


----------



## dmitchell15

Cotton blossom lotion and Charlie White Perfume!


----------



## miss gucci

armani she..i love love love that perfume


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bond No. 9 Chinatown


----------



## beauxgoris

_*Lovely*_ - people keep asking me what it is..


----------



## lehua9

Child perfume


----------



## CiaoManhattan

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## itsnicole

Prada's Infusion D'Iris


----------



## bisousx

Gucci Envy Me 2


----------



## MrsLinas

*Coach*


----------



## elmel

bond no 9... coney island


----------



## keodi

beana90 said:


> Creed - Silver Mountain Water


 
ooooh that smells great! I using jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## hb925

Creed-Love in Black


----------



## Cheryl

Bvlgari au the blanc


----------



## JAP4life

Bath and Body Works body splash in Midnight Pomegranate.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I am wearing Armani Code.  I just got a bottle today free with my Ulta Club Rewards certificate.


----------



## vickiness

chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## cginny

Jo Malone's Nectarine Blossom & Honey Cologne


----------



## scarlett_2005

Bath and Body Works, Sweet Pea.


----------



## Awwgeez

Im wearing Versace. I love it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in love


----------



## beauxgoris

*Poison*- Yup the purple bottle. :ninja:


----------



## lizz

Chanel Chance.

(^Love Poison.:shame


----------



## lvuittonaddict

viktor and rolf, flowerbomb.


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## beauxgoris

lizz said:


> Chanel Chance.
> 
> (^Love Poison.:shame



^^Thank you for saying so!  I know everyone _HATES_ it, but I really do love it's grape-iness, and I only wear one small drop on my wrist. I'm near 40 and not interested in innocent one note scents anymore. I'm into womanly these days.


----------



## rubyjuls

Today I wore Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## erich

Today I wore Dolce and Gabanna Light Blue.


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown- Beach


----------



## MJDaisy

ckin2u...as usual


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Matthew williamson - jasmine


----------



## Julie_xoxo

Hey I'm new

Flowerbomb Viktor&Rolf


----------



## Irie

Welcome Julie! 

Today I´m wearing Blue Charm  of Azzaro


----------



## luvmy3girls

Child


----------



## Irie

which perfume is "child" ?


----------



## bnjj

Aqulina Pink Sugar


----------



## MJDaisy

hi julie!!! welcome to tpf!!! you will love it.

today i didn't wear perfume, just wore johnson's baby lotion. i was going to spray on some vera wang princess over it, but the smell was wonderful so i left it. it was the first day i haven't worn perfume in over a year.


----------



## Michie757

Marc Jacobs *Daisy*


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Nina Richie (the apple smelling kind)


----------



## ellacoach

Today I'm wearing Marc Jacobs Daisy...I can't get enough...I'll probably need a new bottle before Thanksgiving...



luvmy3girls said:


> Child


 
I'm so interested in this scent. Where do you purchase it?


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## alliemia

Flowerbomb


----------



## rubyjuls

Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb


----------



## bnjj

Pink Sugar again today.


----------



## Michie757

Marc Jacobs *Daisy*


----------



## cranberrym

Hermes UN JARDIN SUR LE NIL. very good for hot days!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

VS Pink layered with B&BW White Cherry Blossom lotion


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Michael Kors, Island


----------



## lovecee

Miss Dior Cherie by Christian Dior


----------



## bnjj

Once again this week I am wearing Pink Sugar.


----------



## pointie

Musc Ravageur (Edition de Parfums Frederic Malle)


----------



## MandM

Stella McCartney  My all time fave ever!!


----------



## the_lvlady

Bvlgari Au Blanc.


----------



## MJDaisy

Kate by Kate Moss! my sister brought it home to me yesterday from a trip she took to Europe


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Cheryl

La Prairie Silver Rain


----------



## Lanier

Marc Jacobs EDT, as usual!


----------



## *Lo

Creed Royal Water


----------



## Swtest2Lips

MJDaisy said:


> Kate by Kate Moss! my sister brought it home to me yesterday from a trip she took to Europe


 OHHHH!!! Ive heard great things about this perfume! Does it really live up to its hype?


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown- Beach


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## carlinha

my staple for many years: bigarade concentree by jean-claude ellena (editions de parfums)


----------



## MJDaisy

Swtest2Lips said:


> OHHHH!!! Ive heard great things about this perfume! Does it really live up to its hype?



omgosh yes! i am absolutely in love. it smells SOOO good!!! it is so classic smelling..and clean and fresh. i love it.


----------



## MJDaisy

was wearing ralph lauren cool during the day then showered and put on burberry brit Red tonight


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Vivara by Emilio Pucci


----------



## candypants1100

juicy couture


----------



## talexs

MOR- Sorbet


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Juicy Couture


----------



## keodi

jo malone vintage gardenia


----------



## dmitchell15

Bath & body works Cotton Blossom! It is my favorite.


----------



## MJDaisy

kate by kate moss again


----------



## pamper-me-silly

Have worn Opium - Yves St. Laurent - for many years - far too many to admit..


----------



## bnjj

VS - Pink


----------



## Irie

Inside - Trussardi


----------



## zilnro

Flowerbomb! Just got it yesterday...first day wearing it out. I'm interested to see what the response to this scent will be. So far my husband likes it!


----------



## flaweddesignn

Benefit Maybe Baby! I really want to try Miss Dior Cherie but I havn'et enough time to go to the bay yet.


----------



## e_mau

VS-Very Sexy


----------



## Cheryl

bvlgari jasmine nior


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar for me!


----------



## baglover1973

Victoria's Secret Heavenly...mmmm


----------



## dreamcherry

Kenzo - Summer


----------



## Mediana

Contradiction by Calvin Klein


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## DesignerDiva011

miss dior cherie  i love it


----------



## cupcakekiss

VS Very Sexy spray 
for when i went to work


----------



## MJDaisy

i wore CKin2U today...again lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L.A.M.B. by Gwen Stefani, lasts all day!


----------



## keodi

Jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom. I mixed both of those together..love it!


----------



## noon

Nina - Nina Ricci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure..one of my faves!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

_Issey Miyake_


----------



## MichelleD

Flowerbomb


----------



## candace117

Ed Hardy by Christian Audigier


----------



## keodi

Quelques roses..


----------



## Bellagigi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## musicgirl

Clean Ultimate


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Orange blossom


----------



## tatertot

Missoni Aqua


----------



## cutevietgirl

im thinking about buying a new perfume....any suggestions?
something thatll be great for going out!


----------



## cutevietgirl

i love lancome miracle! it smells soo good


----------



## caarlyntryl

I was spritzed against my will at my local Chanel counter with Coco - which I really dislike.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

caarlyntryl said:


> I was spritzed against my will at my local Chanel counter with Coco - which I really dislike.


 
I just received a free sample of Coco Mademoiselle from an online purchase. I am wearing it today and like it alot.


----------



## MJDaisy

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## talexs

I wore the Flowerbomb hair mist bc I thought it could possibly double as a perfume, KWIM, but it didn't really last


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes!


----------



## IHeartCoach

I wore a sample of the NEW Viva La Juicy By Juicy!!! OMGMMMMGG! It's great. if you haven't smelt it, do it. And the bottle is sooo adorable!


----------



## loveisallaround

Chloe!!!  i think i found my *signature* fragrance!!


----------



## keodi

quelques roses!


----------



## restricter

White Patchouli by Tom Ford -- my new go-to frag.


----------



## kroquet

^^^^  oooh love that fragrance!!  In fact, I have a bottle on back order from NM.  Very nice!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Coach.


----------



## talexs

Body Shop Vanilla


----------



## LoVe YoU!

Escada Sentiment, i love it!


----------



## Mree43

Tiffany


----------



## dreamcherry

I tried the new sample from Hermès: Un Jardin Après La Mousson.
Smells sooooo good! I think I'll buy it soon.


----------



## cutevietgirl

i just bought burberry's "the beat" today..smells so gooood! and i also got the free makeup bag with it.....its really cute!!!!! it has the burberry lining and ribbon on it too..not sure if its suppose to come with brushes but the sales lady just gave me the model with the brushes inside lol!  she couldnt find the stored ones.


----------



## j9g8rchic

Philosophy Falling in Love.  Great summer scent.   it.


----------



## noon

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## gotracey

Philosophy Amazing Grace. I'm layering like crazy with shampoo, body wash, conditioner, lotion, and perfume.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## octopus17

Gold by Amouage (again!)


----------



## itsnicole

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## VuittonsLover

Coach's new one Legacy.

It reminds me of something else.. and its driving me crazy...lol


----------



## dmitchell15

I wore Bath and Body works cotton blossom this morning. You can't smell it now because I sprayed it at like 8:00am.


----------



## Jahpson

my current favorite and soon to be signature Dior Jadore.

eau de parfum. its 5pm over here. Last sprayed it at 8am and its still going strong!


----------



## Jayne1

L'Artisan - Thé Pour Un Été


----------



## NoSnowHere

philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## seven7

Hi, I'm new here...and today I smell like the Gucci II Eau de Toilette. I love it so.


----------



## noon

Penhaligon's bluebell


----------



## flaweddesignn

Dior Miss Cherie


----------



## socaltrojan

flaweddesignn said:


> Dior Miss Cherie



I was wearing Miss Dior Cherie too today!


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue agava caco love it!


----------



## HauteGlam29

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## diorlover

socaltrojan said:


> I was wearing Miss Dior Cherie too today!



Me three!


----------



## miamialli

J Lo Deseo  (I know, I know J LO? but I really like it)


----------



## blackholerecipe

Valentino's Rock N Rose.


----------



## monstamuffin

Armani Mania!


----------



## seven7

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## godsavechanel

curious by britney spears


----------



## luvshopping90

New Legacy Fragrance by Coach


----------



## NYCBelle

Juicy Couture


----------



## EmeraldStar

Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## luvmy3girls

HauteGlam29 said:


> Prada Infusion D'Iris


 mmmm...me too!! love it


----------



## shoegal11

BOND NO. 9
Scent of Peace and Coney Island

I LOVE ALL BOND NO. 9's... The scents are amazing!!!


----------



## karman

MJ Daisy!

The guy at the University bookstore said that I smelled nice and "summery"


----------



## [coco]

Chance by Chanel.....


----------



## luckycharms

Yncanto by salvatore ferragamo 
and 
Chance by Chanel


----------



## Couture_Girl

dior addict 2


----------



## susa

Hermès, un jardin après la mousson


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chance


----------



## Bagpuss

^ Yay, another Jo Malone fan. I have on Pomegranate Noir.


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang princess


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## Jayne1

The Different Company --  Divine Bergamot.http://nowsmellthis.blogharbor.com/blog/_archives/2005/3/5/393888.html


----------



## itsnicole

Creed - Original Santal


----------



## VuittonsLover

Eau De Star.  Its my new favorite.


----------



## dreamcherry

Kenzo - Amour


----------



## 48pinups

Dior Cherie. I love it.


----------



## pageclub

Prada


----------



## feferity

F For Fascinating 33


----------



## Dawn

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche
I LOVE it.


----------



## perlefine

bobbi brown bath


----------



## Makeuptime

DKNY.
love it to death : )


----------



## gelbergirl

(wearing to bed)
JPG Classique parfume


----------



## Cheryl

bvlgaru au the blanc


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Very close... I'm wearing Bvlgari's Eau Parfumée au Thé Vert.


----------



## itsnicole

Prada's Infusion D'Iris


----------



## VuittonsLover

Flower by Diane Von Furstenberg


----------



## dmitchell15

Pure Poison by Christian Dior. It is so Yummy!!!-


----------



## Jayne1

Hermès Eau des Merveilles


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The same one I wear everyday since my jr yr of high school Armani Code


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Grass By: the Gap


----------



## legaldiva

Hermes Kelly Caleche.  Love it!!!


----------



## feferity

Daisy by Marc Jacobs in the EDT. I think I want to get the EDP also, because the toilette held up so well all day at school


----------



## babevivtan

*DKNY's Be Delicious Green Apple (EDP).*  My 'neighbour' says he loves it and is hoping to use it as a room fragrance!


----------



## Cheryl

Prada's Infusion D'Iris Because Nicole wore it yesterday, hehe


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown- Beach


----------



## dmitchell15

pure poison today too!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Michael Kors


----------



## samoojatar

Emporio armani: white she


----------



## jenniletv

Halo by Victoria's Secret


----------



## Bellelovely

Victoria's Secret Angel - Divine....I might get attacked by bees later ><


----------



## pageclub

Bronze Goddess


----------



## claireZk

Philosophy Amazing Grace.


----------



## Star15Rin

Demeter Sex on the Beach


----------



## talexs

Philosophy- Falling in Love


----------



## babevivtan

*DKNY's Be Delicious Night (EDP).*


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ed Hardy


----------



## itsnicole

Creed- Original Santal


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino - Rock 'N Rose


----------



## talexs

Stella


----------



## Dawn

Philosophy Inner Grace.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violets


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## grammyr

Chanel No 5


----------



## feferity

Touch by Tous


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Sake


----------



## Heath-kkf

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## CoachJunkie1908

Juicy Couture.


----------



## upperclassheart

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## missisa07

Gwen by Harajuku Lovers.







I admit, when I saw these perfumes I thought they had super cute packaging, but I figured the scents themselves probably sucked.  Well, the sales associates kept telling me I had to at least try them on and when I did.. WOW.  The Gwen scent was just so heavenly, it was exactly the kind of scent I've always wanted.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Angel - La Rose.


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## babevivtan

Haha, not yet!  But I saw this thread and remember I have yet to apply any today so I just spritzed a little behind my ears!  DKNY Be Delicious Green Apple again....LOL


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Trying to decide between Burberry Brit (because of the fall weather we are in for today) or Marc Jacobs Daisy. Hmmmm...


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## Cheryl

bvlgari au the blanc


----------



## hhlover

clinique happy heart


----------



## knics33

ralph lauren- romance


----------



## ellacoach

Stella Sheer


----------



## keodi

quelques roses


----------



## ang3lina33

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Corrinne

I went to sephora today to pick up something for my RAOK buddy and tried out the new(ish) Versace fragrance. love it!


----------



## nprotundo

Prada


----------



## claireZk

D&G Light Blue


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## keodi

ang3lina33 said:


> Lolita Lempicka


 
love that fragrance!! I'm wearing quelques fleurs today..


----------



## claireZk

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## HauteGlam29

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

CKOne


----------



## claireZk

Emporio Armani Diamonds.  I can't decide if I like it or not


----------



## VuittonsLover

Baby Doll


----------



## babevivtan

*Sarah Jessica Parker's Covet *


----------



## cginny

Jo Malone's Nectarine Bossom & Honey


----------



## knics33

Alien by Thierry Mugler- AMAZING.


----------



## talexs

MOR fruits of cornucopia


----------



## MissPR08

magical moon..hanae mori.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## pageclub

Prada


----------



## VuittonsLover

knics33 said:


> Alien by Thierry Mugler- AMAZING.


 
Me too...  Have you smelled the new one.


----------



## misstrine85

Gucci II


----------



## claireZk

Fresh Scents by Terri Peachy Keen


----------



## talexs

Pacifica Blood Orange


----------



## madamefifi

Notorious by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## regretless

the beat by burberry &#9829;


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom.


----------



## HauteGlam29

Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## keodi

HermesNewbie said:


> Jo Malone French Lime Blossom.


 
same here.


----------



## knics33

Flower by Cynthia Rowley for Avon. I got it off ebay for $6 and I really like it- its very earthy.


----------



## rockin77

Victorias Secret Angels Heavenly


----------



## imashopaholic

Jovan Musk (an oldie but a goodie).


----------



## lolitakali

Bvlgari "The Rouge"                                                                       Perfume

A nice perfume based on "tea"... a "light" perfume.


----------



## dmitchell15

I wore the original burberry. I love that scent!


----------



## Lanier

*Lolita Lempicka*


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## thenorthwood

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## sanonka

talexs said:


> Kai



me too. I love it.


----------



## miss-lilly

thenorthwood said:


> Daisy by Marc Jacobs


 
me too


----------



## pinkdiamond

estee intuition


----------



## keodi

quelques roses.


----------



## octopus17

Jolie Madame - Balmain.


----------



## Jayne1

Ormonde Jayne Champaca_http://nowsmellthis.blogharbor.com/blog/_archives/2005/3/29/486873.html




_


----------



## madamefifi

Bouquet Vera Wang.


----------



## xmelissax

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown Baby


----------



## keodi

quelques roses!


----------



## Necromancer

L'Eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake.


----------



## dlynn

Prada


----------



## cpooh

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## mayen120

harajuku girl - Love


----------



## talexs

Harajuku Girl- G


----------



## DiorKiss

Chanel Chance


----------



## mooks

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Coco


----------



## chanelloverrr

chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Blue Agave & Cocoa


----------



## viba424

Fresh - Pink Jasmine.


----------



## claireZk

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## dmitchell15

I wore pure poison today! It smells so good.


----------



## ellerymae

Christina Aguilera's. I love it!
The first one.. I haven't smelt her new one yet.


----------



## laloki

Chanel Allure


----------



## Simone-xoxo

eau de Cartier


----------



## keodi

jo malone's grapefruit and french lime blossom


----------



## octopus17

^^^Nice!

Le Parfum de Therese - Frederic Malle


----------



## perlefine

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## mooks

Hermes - Ambre Narguile


----------



## legaldiva

"Legal Diva" perfume (created by my CL RAOK buddy): vanilla, african musk & white tea.

From Aroma Workshop in Chicago ... where you can create your own perfume!  Brilliant!


----------



## erygonz

Prada ~ Tendre


----------



## lumkeikei

Dior Addict 2 - Summer Litchi


----------



## GlamDiva

Chanel Allure


----------



## *suzi*

Obsession by Calvin Klein 

It's really soft and sexy. Perfect for the fall. I love it.


----------



## mcb100

i'm not sure if it counts as perfume, but i'm wearing Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush body spray in Slice of Heaven and it smells good for body spray, anyway.


----------



## bannYlein

My lovely Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## shoegal27

Gilly Hicks, La Perouse.. LOVELY!


----------



## missisa07

Harajuku Lovers - Gwen

I admit, I thought the packaging was SUPER cute when I first saw it, but I assumed the scents themselves probably sucked.  Finally I decided to actually try them and oh my gosh.  The Gwen scent is exactly the scent I would make if I had my own perfume.  It is amazing.  I get complimented on it by guys all the time!


----------



## Jenita143

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Airris

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## ckie

Madame - Jean Paul Gaultier!


----------



## LaBoheme

Bandit extrait


----------



## bannYlein

Vera Wang Princess 
For colder days..


----------



## NicolesCloset

viva la juicy


----------



## ronsdiva

Givenchy Ange au demon eau de toilette.


----------



## danicky

^^OMG, I was wearing the same one today. That's too funny!!


----------



## [coco]

chance by chanel........


----------



## MAGs

jo malone orange blossom


----------



## mayen120

Harajuku lovers - Love, very cute packaging indeed


----------



## dmitchell15

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb


----------



## jonna888

Falling in Love by Philosophy


----------



## kasmom

Dolce & Gabbana The One


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## erilynn

Princess by Vera Wang.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Dior Miss Cherie.


----------



## cpooh

Chance by Chanel


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry brit Red! it's a limited edition but i am in loveee with it


----------



## octopus17

Le Parfum de Therese - Frederic Malle. Lovely!


----------



## justwatchin

kasmom said:


> Dolce & Gabbana The One



me too!


----------



## LaBoheme

_Vol de Nuit_ (guerlain)


----------



## regretless

harajuku lovers - love


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## cailinzheng

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline
btw- does anyone else like this perfume


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Allure


----------



## Stefy

Lolita Lempicka eau de toilette - is my fav as it smells like my fav flowers freesias.


----------



## omgblonde

Christina Aguilera - Inspire


----------



## bnjj

Pink Sugar - Aquolina


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Lime Blossom


----------



## clevercat

Jasper Conran Mistress


----------



## lostnexposed

Gloria by Cacharel. I'm sad cause I'm down to my last few sprays


----------



## Melocoton

_Pink Sugar_.  
Yummm.


----------



## caarlyntryl

Armani She/Elle/Lei/etc.


----------



## CoachJunkie1908

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## GINNI

Oscar De La Renta - French Vanilla


----------



## jmh

Boucheron Jaipur Saphir- it is all I wear


----------



## keodi

today it's quelques fleurs violettes


----------



## fantasiatzu

Today it's Bulgari Omnia


----------



## perlefine

Bobbi Brown - Bath


----------



## MissTiss

Ralph Lauren Wild


----------



## NoSnowHere

B&BW Brown sugar and fig body cream.


----------



## kasmom

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## baglover1973

Auquolina pink sugar YUM


----------



## Ihave2manybags

Dolce & Gabanna - Light Blue.


----------



## clevercat

Today, it's Jo Wood Organics Usiku


----------



## gutu28

Chanel Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez 'For Her'.


----------



## misstrine85

Sensi by Armani


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Harajuku Lovers Baby


----------



## keodi

quel ques violettes


----------



## .pursefiend.

Prescriptives - Calyx


----------



## Miss_Q

Issey Miyake - L'Eau d'Issey


----------



## kasmom

Prada Infusion Iris


----------



## shockboogie

Annick Goutal's Petite Cherie


----------



## pageclub

Pink Sugar for me today


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Coach Legacy


----------



## baglover1973

Victoria's Secret Heavenly...mmmmm


----------



## thegraceful1

Tiffany & Co. Pure Tiffany...smells soooo wonderful


----------



## knics33

L by L.A.M.B.


----------



## dmitchell15

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs ''Daisy''.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Gwen Stefani- GWEN
love the coconut


----------



## KPKITTY

Ferragamo Heaven


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Trying out a sample of Ralph Lauren's Notorious


----------



## keodi

creed love in black.


----------



## LTV

D&G Light Blue


----------



## gucci girl

miss dior cherie by dior- I love it its my signature smell


----------



## Rondafaye

At the Beach 1966. I love it -- it smells like warm sand, sea and slightly of Coppertone. Sort of like after a nice day at the beach.


----------



## claireZk

Dior Midnight Poison.  It's finally cold enough to bust out the "wintery" scents


----------



## LaDonna

michael kors


----------



## Bri 333

A new perfume called Sabi...that's my other nickname so I had to buy it. It is going to be in my permanent rotation.


----------



## moloko

D&G The One.... my favorite


----------



## LaBoheme

SOTD was _Bandit_ (Piguet)


----------



## Farah

Envy me - Gucci


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs roses


----------



## *suzi*

Secret Obsession by Calvin Klein


----------



## Snowshoe

Pure Grace Philosophy


----------



## perlefine

bobbi brown bath


----------



## octopus17

Quadrille by Balenciaga.


----------



## Jahpson

holy crap! I just remebered that I forgot to put on perfume today!


----------



## claireZk

Barbie Pink by Antonio Puig :shame:


----------



## hazel_cookie

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## jonna888

Still J.Lo


----------



## choozen1ne

Chanel Chance - I love this stuff , makes me feel happy when I wear it


----------



## Rondafaye

L'Occitane Honey and Lemon


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue aguava cacao


----------



## Deamure

I wear Marc Jacobs Grass.


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Allure


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino Rock 'N Rose


----------



## VuittonsLover

Eau De Star


----------



## GlamDiva

Chanel Allure Sensuelle


----------



## indi3r4

MJ daisy


----------



## clevercat

Today, it's Jo Malone Lime, Basil & Mandarin


----------



## ellacoach

Stella Sheer


----------



## itsnicole

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm trying out my new roll-on perfume from Bathed & Infused!  It's scented like Flowerbomb.  Love it!


----------



## pinkdiamond

feeling nostalgic so Obession


----------



## baglover1973

Angel from thierry mugler


----------



## octopus17

Jolie Madame by Balmain.


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Lime Blossom


----------



## beauxgoris

*Lovely*  - I just love this scent. It's so clean and fresh.


----------



## missydarla

jo malone in lime and basil / chanel chance


----------



## Twisted

burberry tender touch for women


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe again!!!


----------



## gee

prada infusion d'iris


----------



## Onederland

Tom Ford Neroli Portafino.


----------



## itsnicole

Creed Jasmine Imperatrice Eugenie


----------



## ford8161

the sanctuary perfume and the body butter. Its a nice fresh, but woody smell. I dont know if you ladies in the USA and beyond can get this, but it is lovely, and the skin products are AMAZING! If you ever come to london, go to covent garden and visit the spa, it rocks!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

eau de Cartier


----------



## germbiefrances

Chance by Chanel. But my signature is Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Jayne1

Serge Lutens  -- Bois de Violette


----------



## luv4bags

Chloe EDP and love it!!!!!!


----------



## fashion1sta

Kai!


----------



## pursemonkey

D&G The One


----------



## hippychick11

Coco Mademoiselle !


----------



## Juniblar

New Coach Legacy!


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## baglover1973

Victorias Secret Pink Fresh and fruity...yum


----------



## ririan

Nina Ricci


----------



## ladypenelope

Givenchy - Organza


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## knics33

MAC Turquatic Heat


----------



## ellerymae

Christina Aguilera edp, my new favorite!


----------



## octopus17

Gold by Amouage


----------



## baglover1973

auquolina pink sugar


----------



## VanessaJean

Britney Spears Fantasy.


----------



## ricera

Right now, I'm alternate between Frederic Malle's Angeliques sous la pluie and the different company's jasmine de nuit.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

eau de Cartier again...


----------



## eviemarie

Chance by Chanel


----------



## prettysunny

ck summer


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf- Flowerbomb


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## germbiefrances

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

^^Ditto yesterday

Today a sample of Coach's new perfume


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Harajuku Lovers Baby


----------



## ririan

chanel allure


----------



## germbiefrances

Same as yesterday. Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## keodi

quelques roses.


----------



## itsnicole

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## dmitchell15

Christian Dior's Pure Poison.


----------



## chiquen81

Bvlgari Omnia Amethyste


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Emporio Armani - Diamonds


----------



## aa12

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## pageclub

Usher-She


----------



## Jayne1

Serge Lutens Iris Silver Mist but I think I'm going to wash it off.
http://nowsmellthis.blogharbor.com/blog/_archives/2005/9/21/1241225.html


----------



## keodi

creed love in black


----------



## Cheryl

Van cleef feerie


----------



## bagladyseattle

I wore Celine today.


----------



## Roie55

Eau Dynamisante by Clarins


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## mayen120

harajuku lovers -  love


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## octopus17

None!!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*I wear two different perfumes depending on the seasons. *

*I'm currently using the original Chanel Chance for the fall/winter season. **I switch over to Chanel Chance - Eau Fraiche for the spring/summer season.*


----------



## baglover1973

escada rockin rio


----------



## noon

L de Lolita Lempicka


----------



## lil miss cheeky

midnight fantasy by Britney


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## ETenebris

Flowerbomb


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violettes!


----------



## cginny

Chanel No. 5


----------



## jenny70

Inner Grace


----------



## octopus17

The One by Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## clevercat

Rosa Maya by REN


----------



## pageclub

Pink Sugar


----------



## illinirdhd

Yesterday I wore Juicy Couture.  I don't know if I like it on me or not, but DH does.

Today I'm wearing Flowerbomb.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## claireZk

Tocca Florence


----------



## Snowshoe

Penhaligons Bluebell Edt


----------



## Indigowaters

Thursday I wore Jessica Simpson's "Fancy". Didn't go to work yesterday.


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

VS Pink


----------



## tammy216

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## NoSnowHere

Philosophy falling in love


----------



## Plain&Simple

Coco Mademoiselle (via makeup counter spritz) may have to buy- love it!


----------



## MissTiss

La Vanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fendi Palazzo!


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom and grapefruit!


----------



## Indigowaters

Same thing. Jessica Simpson's "Fancy". Almost wore Burberry though. (Not sure what version it is.)


----------



## caarlyntryl

Prada Tendre again.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Henri Bendel Mandarin Verbena.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Armani Code!


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb


----------



## NoSnowHere

philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## baglover1973

victoria's secret pink fresh and fruity


----------



## ririan

incanto charm


----------



## nycgr1

I wore "Princess"


----------



## rubyjuls

I wore Flowerbomb today.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Prada Iris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## chris7891

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## cranberrym

Bvlgari White Tea. my new favorite


----------



## RenataM

An oldie...Tribu by United Colours of Benetton


----------



## MissTiss

La Vanila Vanilla Coconut


----------



## perlefine

Bobbi Brown Bath (and now my bottle is empty)


----------



## ChristyR143

Lancome Magnifique.

This is the only perfume my husband has commented on in a looooooooooooooong time.  I shall go and buy a full sized bottle tomorrow!!


----------



## fashion1sta

Bois D'Argent (I gave this to my friend as a gift, and when he allowed me to smell it~  i got addicted and bought one for myself lol). It's a unisex fragrance.


----------



## illinirdhd

Flowerbomb.  I have been wearing Juicy Couture lately and have gotten a ton of compliments!


----------



## susanpom

Prado Milano is my new Fav!!!


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Nuits de Noho


----------



## Sweetpea83

Japanese cherry blossom by Bath & Bodyworks.


----------



## mariah9999

Luscious Pink - Mariah Carey


----------



## knics33

JPG- Classique


----------



## claireZk

BBW Magnolia Blossom.  This is a great warm weather scent for me, but I'm liking it less and less as the weather gets colder


----------



## ItalianFashion

chanel  No 5 eau premiere  I was given a sample and like this a lot but do not like the original.


----------



## clevercat

Etro's Vicollo Fiori, smells sexy and expensive!


----------



## cathymd

L by Gwen Stefani


----------



## sw0pp

Terre d'Hermès, yes I'm a girl, and it's a men's perfume lol


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> BBW Magnolia Blossom.  This is a great warm weather scent for me, but I'm liking it less and less as the weather gets colder



I'm the same way. BBW's Moonlight Path is a fragrance I absolutely can not stand unless it is cold outside. It has musk too which I'm not usually crazy about - this is good though. Glad to know I'm not the only one that has seasonal fragrances.


----------



## keodi

today it's quelques roses.


----------



## louiecrazy

light blue by D&G


----------



## PrincessGina

wearing my new Vera Wang Princess. it has a nice warm smell on me. im liking it.


----------



## chris7891

susanpom said:


> Prado Milano is my new Fav!!!


 
I second that.


----------



## ladypenelope

Guerlain Insolence


----------



## lingbo105

*L'eau D'issey by Issey Miyake*


----------



## pageclub

EL's Bronze Goddess


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs roses


----------



## lostnexposed

armani code


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Aquolina Pink Sugar for today...


----------



## Chaneller

Gucci Rush


----------



## noon

lolitta lempicka


----------



## katelynnl

d&g light blue


----------



## hulksmash99

Cartier Roadster


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

VS Pink


----------



## babevivtan




----------



## blondegondumb

channel


----------



## knics33

can can by paris hilton- i got it for super cheap and it actually smells really good


----------



## MissTiss

Givenchy- Hot Couture


----------



## Odette

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## keodi

jo malone jasmine and honeysuckle.


----------



## claireZk

Kai

I  this scent!  It's so subtle, but so pretty.


----------



## perlefine

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace by philosophy


----------



## mariah9999

J LO Glow - so clean smelling - I LOVE IT!


----------



## knics33

Guerlain My Insolence- love it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^^^ I love that too.

Today I'm wearing J'Adore


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## sheanabelle

alien by thierry mugler


----------



## bnjj

Aquolina - Pink Sugar


----------



## katelynnl

Vera Wang- Bouquet


----------



## Elinj

Comme des Garcons-Avignon


----------



## Snowshoe

bath by bobbi brown loving it  mmmm


----------



## DeadlyDelicates

Wilde from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in love by philosophy


----------



## Twisted

acqua by missoni. i like how it smells like the original gucci envy!


----------



## knics33

narciso rodriguez for her- love it


----------



## keodi

jo malone lotus blossom water lilly.


----------



## fashion1sta

bois d'argent by christian dior.


----------



## Twisted

j'adore by dior


----------



## malleysmama

Muscio Bianco by Acca Kappa


----------



## noon

Nina by nina ricci


----------



## keodi

Jo malone dark amber ginger lilly..


----------



## redskater

the new Prada! it's wonderful!


----------



## Katie68506

Lolita Lempicka's L, I was feeling it -today is sunny, breezy fall day.


----------



## misschbby

poison  by dior purple bottle


----------



## laloki

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## noon

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## MissTiss

My sample of Chanel Eau Premiere (not sure I like it...)


----------



## lizz

Harajuku Lovers Lil' Angel


----------



## dlynn

Prada


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Sean John Unforgivable Woman


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance


----------



## CoachGirl12

8 by Abercrombie & Fitch


----------



## Jeweledrose

The new David Yurman..it's absolutely beautiful and wonderful!


----------



## keodi

l'artisan parfumeur mure et musc so pretty!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## lehua9

Jo Malone - French Lime Blossom


----------



## SugarRx

Right now, alternating between Blu Mediterraneo Mandorlo di Sicilia for days, and Missoni Aqua for nights.  I also love Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Nil and Un Jardin Apres La Mousson.


----------



## keodi

lehua9 said:


> Jo Malone - French Lime Blossom


 

ooh that's one of my favourite jo malone perfume! nice!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## lawchick

A mix of Chloe (the new one) and Prada.  I never tried it before but was feeling adventurous today.


----------



## LemonDrop

Jessica Simpsons perfume.  Happy or something like that.  I love it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

VS Pink body splash over B&BW White Cherry Blossom lotion


----------



## noon

Penhaligon's bluebell


----------



## claireZk

Versace Bright Crystal. MMmmmm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today is prada


----------



## NYCBelle

Juicy Couture


----------



## VanessaJean

Escada- Moon Sparkle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Bodyworks Japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## keodi

quelques roses.


----------



## vasiliki

narciso rodriguez for her......it was a sample from sephora, thought id try it out....not sure of it yet


----------



## NoSnowHere

D&G Light Blue


----------



## ang3lina33

Lolita lempicka 

soo great smelling


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Viva La Juicy


----------



## lothlorien14

Alternate with flowerbomb and Trouble by Boucheron.


----------



## VanessaJean

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## VanessaJean

Paris Hilton- Can Can


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## octopus17

The One - Dolce and Gabbana.


----------



## LaDonna

angel


----------



## keodi

creed love in black.


----------



## k76

Eau de Cologne by Chanel exclusive


----------



## heartnaspade

The One - Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## keodi

jo malone dark amber ginger lily!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## lothlorien14

Guerlain-insolence. i had one guy tell me he hated that 'funky smell' i had on and another lady stopped me to ask what i was wearing........meh, i love it. Smells like candy.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Henri Bendel Mandarin Verbena. I wish they hadn't discontinued this!


----------



## kirsten

I'm wearing Miss Dior Cherie today.


----------



## noon

vivienne westwood - boudouir


----------



## claireZk

Chanel Chance

This used to be my go-to scent, but now it smells nasty on me!


----------



## keodi

jo malone dark amber and ginger lily


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Addict


----------



## monokuro

I had a little sample of Be Delicious.


----------



## cathymd

"The One" by D&G; I  it so much!


----------



## madamefifi

Versace---Bright Crystal


----------



## NoSnowHere

I had CK Euphoria on yesterday. DH said I smelled like a man!  Good thing it was only a sample!!


----------



## eviemarie

"Chance" Chanel! Love all of them!!


----------



## krisluvspurses

Caleche, Hermes. Yummy!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Eau De Star.. and they stopped selling it.. so I just ordered another bottle today.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Issey Miyake, Mmmm!


----------



## keodi

today it's l'artisan parfumeur mure et musc


----------



## itsnicole

Prada- Infusion D'Iris


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today it's amazing grace


----------



## FashionKween

Anna Sui Dolly Girl Ooh La Love


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Viva La Juicy again


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Flower Bomb - Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Harajuku Lovers Music


----------



## MissTiss

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb

Working on a sample but I think I love it.


----------



## noon

L by Lolita lempicka.


----------



## lehua9

I'm highly addicted to Jo Malone - French Lime Blossom


----------



## NoSnowHere

Yesterday was pink sugar by aquolina


----------



## MissTiss

Working on a sample of Chanel No5 Eau Fraiche (sp?). No likey.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## mayen120

amazing grace


----------



## claireZk

JC Viva la Juicy... So far I am pleasantly surprised!  The sickly sweetness went away relatively fast, and a sexier musky note came out that I'm really liking!  It's the roll-on version, though, and they tend to smell better on me than spray-on versions for some reason


----------



## barbie_slayer

Hmm...maybe I will have to try the roll on version of Viva La Juicy, because the spray was too strong


----------



## barbie_slayer

Oh, and today I am wearing Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## liuyinn

Coco Mademoiselle - my one and only


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too.. I am wearing the same perfume!


----------



## babevivtan

DKNY the green apple one.


----------



## claireZk

barbie_slayer said:


> Hmm...maybe I will have to try the roll on version of Viva La Juicy, because the spray was too strong


Yeah, I think they must have less alcohol or something


----------



## pond23

Philosophy's "Falling In Love" perfume roll-on


----------



## Chaneller

Gucci Rush


----------



## octopus17

Miss Balmain by Balmain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure...one of my faves!


----------



## rorosity

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb mixed with L'Artisan Voleur des Roses


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb, but just the hair mist


----------



## Chaneller

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## canada's

jo malone blue agave and cacao


----------



## sellmysoul

Bvlgari Omnia


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pink sugar by Aquolina


----------



## keodi

jo malone dark amber ginger lily


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf- Flowerbomb


----------



## clevercat

Arpege


----------



## xocoachxo

VS Love Spell


----------



## Simone-xoxo

eau de Cartier


----------



## beanpolejd

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## trisha48228

perlefine said:


> Chanel Mademoiselle


 One of my favs


----------



## trisha48228

itsnicole said:


> Viktor & Rolf- Flowerbomb


 Me too!!  Just purchased this weekend.  Wonderful scent.


----------



## courty

L'artisan 'La Chasse aux Papillons', plus a little bit of Antonia's Flowers 'Tiempe Passat' that spilled on my sleeve.


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue agava cacao


----------



## Sabine

jil sander style


----------



## kirsten

Michael Kors - Island


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## GLAM0R0US

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry blossom by Bath and Bodyworks.


----------



## choozen1ne

Glamours By Ralph Lauren - I don't normally wear this one but I saw it and went for it


----------



## Euridice

Aqua Allegoria Herba Fresca - Guerlain


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## claireZk

I'm wearing Tocca Florence solid perfume, which just arrived today.  It smells *nothing* like the edp.  I'm not happy.


----------



## Bag Fetish

obsession


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## Euridice

Aqua Allegoria Angelique Lilas - Guerlain


----------



## Zucnarf

J'adore Dior


----------



## Nishi621

Fresh Sugar lemon.  I guess it's not a winter scent, but, I like it!


----------



## GlamDiva

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## regretless

kenzo - flower


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Angel1988

Crystal Noir from Versace. My boyfriend loves this one on me, it's the first frangrance he smelled on me and he doesn't like it when I change (which I like to do from time to time)


----------



## Euridice

Again, Angelique Lilas! Guerlain


----------



## NoSnowHere

pink sugar


----------



## Sabine

flowerbomb, not sure i love it


----------



## jmcadon

Chanel #5. It is the only scent I ever wear.


----------



## hautecouture15

beautiful by estee lauder


----------



## Lola

Jo Malone Vintage Gardenia.  I love how it is very light


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Harajuku Lovers Love


----------



## Chaneller

With Love by Hilary Duff


----------



## pond23

"Pure Grace" by Philosophy


----------



## Cheryl

chanel chance


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

No5 - Chanel


----------



## hautecouture15

Covet pure bloom by SJP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Pink Sugar


----------



## Kansashalo

Victoria Secret's Strawberries & Champagne


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I wear pretty much the same perfume everyday: Juicy's Viva La Juicy. I go through phases where I'll only wear one perfume until I'm sick of it lol


----------



## dmitchell15

LAtely it has been VS strawberries and Champagne


----------



## lilgooseberry

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom


----------



## xocoachxo

VS Beauty Rush Candy, Baby!


----------



## simseema17

none...but wishing I had more of my fave:  jo malone honeysuckle & jasmine

I'm also recently liking Kai...smells really good


----------



## knics33

Jessica Simpson Fancy- it smells SOOO good! I got it as a gift and was skeptical at first, but it is very nice


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Body by Victoria


----------



## xocoachxo

Today feels like a Very Irresistable~Givenchy kinda day!


----------



## couturefever

Vera Wang - Princess.


----------



## DeadlyDelicates

Anubis from the Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. In short, I smell like honeyed tea.


----------



## rainrowan

Marc Jacobs' Sorbet - Basil earlier. 

I just sparingly dabbed on Chanel No. 22 vintage (now part of Chanel Les Exclusifs)


----------



## shoegal27

Amazing Grace.. it is really amazing!


----------



## xocoachxo

Prada


----------



## mbarbi

bulgari omnia amethyst


----------



## Cheryl

My newwwww Flowerbomb!! mmmmm


----------



## skyrider007

Chanel Allure Homme Blanche edition


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today I wore Burberry Brit, although I regret it because I have been sneezing all day


----------



## boxermom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue--It was a gift from dh!


----------



## bagdoll

Jo Malone Amber & Lavender


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb  I will never get bored with it


----------



## babevivtan




----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker. (Got it for Christmas..love it!)


----------



## shoegal27

Fantasy,, lol.. by the legendary Britney Spears..


----------



## talexs

Escada Magnetism- I almost forgot I owned this


----------



## xoxogg

Chloe perfum


----------



## claireZk

shoegal27 said:


> Fantasy,, lol.. by the legendary Britney Spears..


^Well, people can say what they want about her, but I think her perfumes smell good! 


I'm wearing Tocca Florence again today!  I am obsessed with it lately!!


----------



## MandM

Trying out decant samples of the Chanel Exclusifs on different wrists.  Love both of them: Coromandel and Bois des Iles


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace, my fave


----------



## cherll

Aquolina Pink Sugar (gift from DH)


----------



## Cheryl

la prairie silver rain!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Twilight (lavender and freesia)


----------



## xocoachxo

Bulgari Rose Essentielle  (Bought the Sephora Sampler with the little bottles-FAB!!)


----------



## shoegal27

claireZk said:


> ^Well, people can say what they want about her, but I think her perfumes smell good!


 
I agree, I like them too.  I like her also, and am glad she is geetting her act together.. .


----------



## mbarbi

elizabeth arden green tea.


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Jackie[:

Vera Wang Princess - the pink one. I  it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

D&G The One


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Odette

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## niseixtenshi

vera wang - bouquet


----------



## Carolinexoxo

With Love - Hilary Duff


----------



## xocoachxo

Coach-Legacy


----------



## juldoc

Jo Malone - grapefruit 1st with orange blossom on top


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hermes Eau Des Merveilles


----------



## babevivtan

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Lexington Avenue


----------



## talexs

Bond No. 9- Chinatown


----------



## GnomeNisse

Fracas.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Coco Chanel


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb


----------



## GxG

knics33 said:


> Jessica Simpson Fancy- it smells SOOO good! I got it as a gift and was skeptical at first, but it is very nice



I got this for Christmas too and LOVE it.

Right now I'm just lounging around the house and have on Berry Kiss body mist from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## dmitchell15

Yesterday I wore incanto Dream. Today will probably be the same perfume. It smells so wonderful.


----------



## hautecouture15

SJP Covet Pure Bloom


----------



## EmeraldStar

Missoni Acqua


----------



## talexs

"g"


----------



## babevivtan

Dior Miss Dior Cherie EDP - very nice, sweet fragrance.  I wore a little to bed last night too!  Hee hee


----------



## ProfessorLV

_Alien_ by Thierry Mugler. My DH bought it for Christmas for me, and I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## claireZk

Masaki Matsushima Mintea. It's soooooooo good!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## NoSnowHere

yesterday was Light Blue


----------



## GnomeNisse

Today will be Omni by Bvulgari.


----------



## barbie_slayer

GnomeNisse said:


> Miss Dior Cherie


me too


----------



## sw0pp

residues of Terre d'Hermès


----------



## pmburk

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Simone-xoxo

eau de Cartier


----------



## hyacinthus

GnomeNisse said:


> Miss Dior Cherie



The same. I finally bought it yesterday, after months of obsessing. The television spot is what tipped it.


----------



## shakti29

Aqualina Pink Sugar. This is my second sample I have used and I think I am getting addicted to it.


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig & Apricot, i bought it today and am in love


----------



## MissTiss

Flowerbomb


----------



## claireZk

hyacinthus said:


> The same. I finally bought it yesterday, after months of obsessing. *The television spot is what tipped it.*



That commercial made _me_ want to buy it, and it doesn't even smell good on me! lol


----------



## Cece31

After much trial & error, these are the two winners:

Winter: Agent Provocateur (the original).
Summer: Passage d' Enfer (L'Artisan Parfumeur)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Marc Jacobs Daisy!


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Romance by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Chanel Chance


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## gelbergirl

Elixer des Merveilles


----------



## Pursegrrl

Moschino Couture!


----------



## coachmylove

Burberry's Brit. One of my other favorites is L'Occitane's mom and baby water...which sounds totally bizarre since I'm not a mother, but! it's really light and smells sweet.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## talexs

coachmylove said:


> Burberry's Brit. One of my other favorites is L'Occitane's mom and baby water...which sounds totally bizarre since I'm not a mother, but! it's really light and smells sweet.


 
I love the mom and baby water- I didn't know anybody else even knew what it was


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Lexington Avenue


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## keodi

L'artisian parfumeur: mure et musc.


----------



## EmeraldStar

VS Dream Angels Desire


----------



## Scorpio1101

Dolce & Gabbana The One


----------



## noon

lolita lempicka


----------



## RealDealGirl

Today, Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume oil


----------



## PropaFly

Stella by Stella McCartney
Crushed


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Lexington Avenue (again... it's now my favorite! )


----------



## PHENOMENON

D&G feminine


----------



## courty

l'artisan la chasse aux papillon


----------



## rainrowan

Brewed in a personal atomizer, a mix of Mugler's Angel Innocent and Marc Jacobs Rain. On me it feels/smells like dewy chocolate from a tropical forest  (well, imagine if cacao beans were edible straight off the plant), tempered by "Brazilian forest rain", whatever that smells like.  Heady!


----------



## claireZk

^ Yummy! 

I also smell like a mixture-- Johnson's baby products, Kai perfume and Moroccan Oil-- clean and flowery.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

D&G The One


----------



## Emms

bvlgari- au the rouge- a christmas present i've become very attached to!!


----------



## tammy216

Gucci Rush


----------



## babevivtan

*Very Irresistible by Givenchy*


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## absolutpink

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Loquita

Bath by Bobbi Brown (eau de cologne and spray lotion).


----------



## pageclub

daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## GnomeNisse

#5


----------



## keodi

jo malone-dark amber ginger lilly


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Pink Sugar


----------



## miss alice

hanae mori


----------



## ChloeSS

Harajuku Lover - baby


----------



## krisluvspurses

Michael Kors


----------



## itsnicole

Prada- Infusion D'Iris


----------



## pageclub

Pink Sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Sweet_Serenity

D&G- Light Blue
Ralph Lauren-Romance
J-Lo-Glow
Ralph Lauren-Rocks

Currently wanting Gucci Envy, Coach Signature and Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## barbie_slayer

Pink sugar..


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Body by Victoria


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## Dawn

today i wore Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb


----------



## cammy1

Chloe


----------



## tatertot

Ferragamo Incante heaven


----------



## xocoachxo

Cashmere Mist-Donna Karan


----------



## willyouletgo

L by LAMB


----------



## twinkie

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## keodi

quelques roses.


----------



## octopus17

Miss Balmain by Balmain. An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## lovesbmw

Chance by chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Jerzygirl

lovesbmw said:


> Chance by chanel


 

Me too!


----------



## LVtay31

Can Can by Paris Hilton


----------



## GnomeNisse

Lavendar water from a local colonial shop here in Williamsburg. It smells so clean.  I love this stuff.


----------



## ~bastet

GnomeNisse said:


> Lavendar water from a local colonial shop here in Williamsburg. It smells so clean.  I love this stuff.



Sometimes, I miss Williamsburg so much!  I lived there for 7 years.  I'm craving the cheese shop now...


----------



## Habibti_XO

New Harlem by Bond No.9 
I love it! It's such a unique scent!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Calvin Klein - Euphoria


----------



## zooba

India Hicks Island living

Husband has asthma and very limited by fragrance options.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

MAC turquatic


----------



## ChristyR143

Clinique Happy


----------



## choozen1ne

Chanel Chance , yesterday it was Angel


----------



## talexs

Chinatown


----------



## EmeraldStar

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## nwhite

Nina Ricci "Love in Paris".  Love it!


----------



## noon

Rose by Jo Malone.


----------



## shoegal27

Curious by Britney


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP


----------



## keodi

jo malone's grapefruit and french lime blossom combined.


----------



## claireZk

Masaki Matsushima Cherry.


----------



## lantana19

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## talexs

Bryant Park by Bond No.9


----------



## mhacy

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Cheryl

la prairie silver rain


----------



## Swanky

Creed Silver Mountain Water


----------



## Lavender©

Gucci By Gucci and Montale Aoud Queen Roses


----------



## barbie_slayer

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## talexs

"g"


----------



## Scorpio1101

Valentino Rock N' Rose


----------



## thenorthwood

Lulu Guiness - Cast A Spell


----------



## alliemia

flowerbomb


----------



## axewoman

Narciso Rodriguez "for Her"


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Viva la Juicy


----------



## keodi

creed love in black!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace by philosophy


----------



## tknight

*Victoria's Secret Dream Angels*


----------



## LOREBUNDE

D&G light blue (tried on while at Ulta)


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

"G" by Gwen Stefani


----------



## keodi

quelques roses


----------



## GnomeNisse

Fracas    soooooooooooooooo yum


----------



## nwhite

Betsey Johnson


----------



## mommybean

Philosophy's Falling in Love....


----------



## mombug

Philosophy's Amazing Grace.  I spray it on my pillow at night, too.  Total relaxation aromatherapy.


----------



## imashopaholic

Ralph by Ralph Lauren. The original and the best IMO. Love it!


----------



## Carolinexoxo

Wrapped With Love - Hilary Duff

I went perfume shopping today though.. so I probably smell like 50 fragrances haha.


----------



## NoSnowHere

J'adore by Dior.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

i haven't gotten ready for today yet. it's a toss-up between fiorucci and juicy couture.. i think since i only have a little bit left of juicy, i want to finish it up.


----------



## miamialli

deseo by Jennifer Lopez - I know, I know, sounds cheesy, but it's so pretty!


----------



## aliburke84

Rock 'n Rose Couture


----------



## talexs

Creative Scentualization- Beauty Comes from Within, just bought it and I am in love


----------



## keodi

l'artisian parfumeur mure et musc


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York, Scent of Peace


----------



## beautyinside

Today I'm wearing *The Olive Branch by Lush*. It's the first product of theirs that I've ever tried (other than their Lite Lip lip balm), and I have to say that this solid perfume is great! Smells interesting without being too strong, and just a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## lilmissjenna

Chloe, my new obsession


----------



## HuntJumpSC

Marc Jacobs Daisy (white)...Hubby got me the box set for Christmas and I am in love with it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## sunshine99

&#19977;&#23429; &#19968;&#29983;........Issey Miyake


----------



## RiJoGo

Dior J'Adore L'Absolu


----------



## GnomeNisse

None..  I am bored with everything I have.   I think I need to go to Sephora this evening.  I need something new...very fresh and light.  Almost herbaly.


----------



## twinkie

GnomeNisse said:


> None.. *I am bored with everything I have.* I think I need to go to Sephora this evening. I need something new...very fresh and light. Almost herbaly.


 
Right there with you!  I want to add Viva la Juicy to my ever-growing collection of half used perfume bottles!  Perhaps I will go get it today...


----------



## Cheryl

Jo malone orange blossom.. Smells soooo good!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace again.


----------



## sw0pp

Terre d'Hermès


----------



## barbie_slayer

GnomeNisse said:


> None.. I am bored with everything I have. I think I need to go to Sephora this evening. I need something new...very fresh and light. Almost herbaly.


Same here!  (although I only have a few perfumes)  I am dying for something new ush:


----------



## keodi

jo malone dark amber ginger lily.


----------



## luckycharms

Incanto by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## RiJoGo

Dior's Miss Dior Chérie


----------



## everything posh

SJP lovely


----------



## octopus17

Gold by Amouage.


----------



## tatertot

Ferragamo Incanto Heaven


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## itsnicole

Creed- Original Santal


----------



## noon

RiJoGo said:


> Dior's Miss Dior Chérie



me too!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Chanel Chance


----------



## GnomeNisse

Fracas...again!    It's my almost-everyday scent.


----------



## nseastar

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## ciatta

My all time favorite!: Bois De Paradis


----------



## lv-lover

Ralph Lauren Rocks...I akways forget to put on perfume!


----------



## nordia5

I forget perfume too, lol. Well i never go anywhere, and when I am out I try to keep the little samples in my purse. If i remember i'll do that, lol.
But the last perfume I wore was either Flowers by Kenzo or Vera Wang Princess


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Sean John Unforgivable Woman


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Pink Sugar!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## noon

Vivienne westwood boudoir


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Abercrombie and Fitch classic


----------



## coachazgirl22

Lancome's Hypnose


----------



## emmyt1127

Chanel Chance


----------



## GnomeNisse

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P182205&categoryId=C16441


I'm loving this.   So light and fresh.


----------



## btobias

Fancy by Jessica Simpson. 
I  it!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Sweetpea83 said:


> Chanel Chance.


 Thats what I am wearing today too!  Usually I think of this as a summer fragrance but decided wth.  Glad I did coz it's soo pretty!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

MAC Turquatic


----------



## yesther

Marc Jacobs.


----------



## tatertot

Stella McCartney


----------



## noon

Classique - JPG


----------



## HOTasFCUK

CK Eternity Moment


----------



## dmitchell15

Victoria's secret warm and cozy (pink line)


----------



## Cheryl

FLowerbomb


----------



## talexs

Miller Harris couer de fleur


----------



## alliemia

Lamb


----------



## tatertot

Juicy Couture


----------



## octopus17

Quadrille by Balenciaga.


----------



## gueancla

*Nanette Lepore*


----------



## knics33

Ralph Lauren Hot


----------



## qcescada

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## seven7

Gucci EDT II


----------



## parlezvouslv

Ralph Lauren Rocks


----------



## pond23

Philosophy "Falling In Love" cologne spray

I need to get the EDP of this fragrance. The cologne spray seems to vanish after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Cheryl

flowerbomb again


----------



## jenny70

Juicy Couture


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers in Baby (from my COACH Fall & Holiday RAOK buddy)


----------



## tatertot

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## xocoachxo

I actually tried my new perfume solid and body butter from Pacifica Perfumes-Blood Orange-very refreshing


----------



## beautyinside

Elizabeth Arden's Fantasy - I refuse to call it Britney's because she's merely the spokesperson.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## knics33

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## lily25

Chanel Cristalle.


----------



## Compass Rose

Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Compass Rose

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Sean John Unforgivable Woman


I think I am going to get some of this because it is soooooo nice!


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb


----------



## pond23

lily25 said:


> Chanel Cristalle.


 
^^^ I used to wear this in college. I love it! I may need to pick up a bottle soon.


----------



## noon

Maxmara


----------



## viba424

Gucci (the day one) Sample. I spilled some on my shirt too. Poop!


----------



## cindy05

lolita lempicka


----------



## xocoachxo

YSL Elle


----------



## nifferchic71

Dolce & Gabbana The One...yummy!!!!


----------



## aquablueness

MJ Daisy


----------



## beautyinside

The Olive Branch by Lush


----------



## talexs

Pacifica Blood Orange


----------



## bnjj

Pink Sugar


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Lanier

*Lolita Lempicka*


----------



## NoSnowHere

B&BW brown sugar & fig lotion.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Marc Jacobs.  The original Marc Jacobs fragrance.  Yummmm....


----------



## floridasun8

Halston today.


----------



## jburgh

Le Artisan's Mimosa Pour Moi


----------



## bang

I'm wearing Jessica Simpson - Fancy! That I *just* discovered yesterday.. and this is just my kind of fragrance! I wanted to try something new so I asked the SA for something flowery (I loved Flower Bomb) and after trying a couple that I really liked, I tried this and I was like YES THIS IS ME, I'LL GET IT! Haha. 

So ya. Fancy by jessykah Simpzzzzzzz


----------



## GnomeNisse

Fracas. _ Again._


----------



## EmeraldStar

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## CHmyloves

Chloé by Chloé.


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## bangalkat

SuperModel by Victoria's Secret


----------



## silkstockings

Sarah Jessica Parker - Covet


----------



## Sweetpea83

SJP-Lovely.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy- Pure Grace


----------



## eeboston

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## pond23

A sample vial of Annick Goutal "Gardenia."


----------



## softchickenyou

pond23 said:


> A sample vial of Annick Goutal "Gardenia."


 
ME TOO!! and it was also a sample vial ! i really like it! i like it more than Jo Malone's Gardenia


----------



## frostedcouture

escada moon sparkle


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Abercrombie & Fitch Classic


----------



## noon

Annick Goutal Quel Amour


----------



## babevivtan

Chanel M, and SJP Covet yesterday


----------



## aquablueness

^^ u have Chanel Mademoiselle? I  that fragrance!! You're one sexy lady


----------



## VuittonsLover

Angel


----------



## talexs

Bryant Park


----------



## keodi

creed love in black


----------



## lilatheflirt

F for Fascinating


----------



## skyrider007

Bulgari Aqua pour homme. Smells great and long lasting.


----------



## LissiSays

The usual: Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## softchickenyou

Jo Malone - Red Roses


----------



## Vienne

Annick Goutal Eau de Hadrian


----------



## MissTiss

Flowerbomb


----------



## Londonholly

Perles de Lalique!


----------



## goashleygo

Burberry london


----------



## talexs

MOR- Fruits of Cornucopia


----------



## pond23

True Religion fragrance sample


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pink Sugar


----------



## knics33

pond23 said:


> True Religion fragrance sample



How do you like it? I smelt it in a magazine and from what I remember it was pretty nice.


----------



## Montu

Bvlgari Black


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs.


----------



## DivineMissM

Dior Miss Cherie

It's my daily scent.


----------



## noon

vintage gardenia jo malone


----------



## cowgurlbebop

*Bond No.9 Wall Street.*

I love the seaside scent to it.


----------



## babevivtan

aquablueness said:


> ^^ u have Chanel Mademoiselle? I  that fragrance!! You're one sexy lady


 
Sorry i missed your post cos I did not check back on the thread.  Yes, I do.  I have Coco Chanel, Chanel No 5, Chanel Chance and the new Chanel No5 EAU PREMIERE.


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig & Apricot


----------



## xocoachxo

Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## xocoachxo

oops, Miss Dior Cherie-brain working faster than fingers


----------



## Pumpulikukka

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## babevivtan

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## shiuri

Ralph Lauren - Blue


----------



## amy84023

Today I'm wearing Fresh Strawberry Flowers.


----------



## claireZk

VS Supermodel w/ Philosophy Marshmallow lotion


----------



## Odette

B&BW - Cherry Blossom (from my RAOK buddy)


----------



## Cheryl

A Jo Malone Cocktail I Made up


----------



## noon

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique with a little bit of L by lolita lempicka.


----------



## Dawn

Inner Grace by Philosophy.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Vick's Vaporub

(I'm sick lol)


----------



## claireZk

GnomeNisse said:


> Vick's Vaporub
> 
> (I'm sick lol)



Ahhhhhh *inhales deeply* ... I LOVE the smell of Vicks.  I even bought an Aveda perfume that smells like it.  I'm sorry you're sick though.. feel better soon!


----------



## noon

Classique JPG again.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## goashleygo

MJ Daisy


----------



## talexs

Covet


----------



## NoSnowHere

amazing grace


----------



## EmeraldStar

MJ Blush Intense


----------



## trapt204

DKNY Delicious Night


----------



## fluffy614

MJ Daisy


----------



## nativenydesigns

Amazing Grace and Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## claireZk

Masaki Matsushima Mat Orange


----------



## skyrider007

*narciso rodriguez* _for him_


----------



## cindy05

Angel.


----------



## talexs

Stella


----------



## Lisie

wow lots of people love mj daisy - and me too!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm wearing a sample of Miss Dior. I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO buying this!!!


----------



## SheLovesLV

d&g light blue.


----------



## EMMY

Oh I LOVE that..I have that too...but today I am wearing D & G The One


----------



## hautecouture15

covet pure bloom by SJP


----------



## JBmom86

White Diamonds...my absolute fav


----------



## perlefine

dior addict eau fraiche


----------



## octopus17

Le Parfum de Therese by Frederic Malle - getting near the end of the bottle though....


----------



## dmitchell15

Pink Sugar


----------



## noon

narcisso rodriguez


----------



## goashleygo

Burberry brit sheer


----------



## VuittonsLover

Love.

Its one of those roll-ons you buy at the mall.

It smells so good.. somebody needs to bottle this for real.


----------



## devilish_angel

Ralph Hot.

I am crazy about gourmand scents.


----------



## keodi

l'artisan parfumeur mure et musc


----------



## SheLovesLV

miss dior cherie.


----------



## PrincessGina

im wearing a sample of Armani Diamonds and its giving me a slight bit of a headache/sicky feeling


----------



## keodi

today it's quelques violettes


----------



## claireZk

Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion


----------



## softchickenyou

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## vhdos

Unfortunately, none.  Just like every day.  Perfume always gives me a headache.  I can wear scented lotions if the smell is not too heavy.


----------



## tatertot

Armani Onde Extase


----------



## talexs

Amazing Grace


----------



## noon

Jadore by Dior (havent worn it in ages)


----------



## octopus17

Narciso Rodriguez for Her (EDT).


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig/Apricot (I think this is a new favorite)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie today!  Love it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

light blue


----------



## lovebags2

Kitsunegrl said:


> Annick Goutal Petite Cherie today! Love it!


 

I'm wearing that one today too.  I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## divalicioust

Vera Wang


----------



## luvmy3girls

Child


----------



## Euridice

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Figue-Iris


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Juicy Couture


----------



## bnjj

Victoria Secret - Pink


----------



## barbie_slayer

After weeks without it, I finally tired Pink Sugar again...and I am definitely using it again tomorrow!


----------



## Kansashalo

Dior Shine - this is SUCH a fab scent for spring!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

clean EDP.


----------



## octopus17

^^^I like that one myself!

But today I am wearing Narciso Rodriguez for Her, again! This stuff is addictive!


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling In Love - my favorite!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

CSP Amour de Cocoa!


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today was Burberry Brit; I can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## malaysiarenee

i am wearin fantasy by britney spears


----------



## goashleygo

DKNY delicious night


----------



## knics33

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## talexs

MOR- Sorbet


----------



## EmeraldStar

Marc Jacobs


----------



## noon

Nina by nina ricci


----------



## danysedai

Chanel Allure Sensuelle Body cream and perfume


----------



## sparkyjt

Love in Black by Creed


----------



## LissiSays

Proudly wearing my new perfume!

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf!


----------



## exotikittenx

Valentino Rock 'n Rose on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

MAC Turquatic


----------



## klassykdt

Tom Ford-Blk orchid


----------



## halunfishie

Orange Blossom by Jo Malone


----------



## lvuittonaddict

J'adore dior


----------



## trapt204

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Philosophy Amazing Grace...will not repurchase


----------



## â¥CocoChanelâ¥

Chanel No. 5


----------



## claireZk

Tocca Florence!


----------



## dee143

Dior Forever and Ever


----------



## MandM

L'artisan Dzing!  My new favorite


----------



## keodi

quelques roses..


----------



## noon

L de lolita lempicka.


----------



## tannedsilk

Cashmere Mist - DK


----------



## lovemysavior

L by L.A.M.B and I love it so much.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom.


----------



## Kansashalo

Dior Shine!


----------



## LV Luvr

Gio by Giorgio Armani.


----------



## alliemia

flowerbomb by viktor and rolf


----------



## Cheryl

The new Miss Dior (Light) The new green one..


----------



## keodi

l'artisian mure et musc


----------



## frostedcouture

vera wang princess


----------



## rainbowchick

dior addict 2


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Bitten

Coco mademoiselle eau de toilette


----------



## jeshika

Laughter by Space NK...


----------



## momo_xd

Secret Wish by Anna Sui - a new favourite of mine (:
--unfortunately it only comes in toilette


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany


----------



## mischa

Viktor&Rolf-Flowerbomb.


----------



## qcescada

Vera Wang princess


----------



## maggiesze1

Coach Legacy... I received so many compliments on it today at work


----------



## Cedes

maggiesze1 said:


> Coach Legacy... I received so many compliments on it today at work



What does it smell like? (Fruity, flowery, clean, etc?) I didn't even know Coach was making perfumes now.. I've been away too long! 

I wore Amazing Grace today, which I can never get enough of. I'm almost out


----------



## maggiesze1

Cedes said:


> What does it smell like? (Fruity, flowery, clean, etc?) I didn't even know Coach was making perfumes now.. I've been away too long!



On me, I think it smells very flowery with a hint of vanilla-ish drydown... I think this one is a rather light perfume, so its not overwhelming and too strong, IMO. But, I mostly got it was because I really like the pretty spray bottle...hehehe~ But, I only have the purse spray now so I will have to get the full size bottle when I run out...
There is also the Coach original perfume, but a couple of years ago when I smell the test strip, I didn't care too much for it then...But, I might give it another try when I want to take a rest from my Coach Legacy...


----------



## Cedes

^^Haha, I can't tell you how many kinds of perfumes I own (and wish I owned) just for the bottle!


----------



## PrincessGina

its sunny today so i felt like something floral:


----------



## ladypenelope

Guerlain Insolence


----------



## Ivy Lin

Viva La Juicy - Juicy Couture


----------



## born-to-shop

Calvin Klein Euphoria Blossom


----------



## keodi

l'artsian parfumeur mure et musc


----------



## roxys

The One- Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH American Cream solid perfume.


----------



## rainrowan

Costume National's SCENT. It smells like a floriental with incense. Reminiscent of Dolce & Gabbana (red cap).


----------



## xocoachxo

Dolce and Gabbana L'eau the One


----------



## mama0306

Ed Hardy.

I went to buy D&G The One and it didn't smell right on me (but when I found the ad in a mag I rubbed it on and it smelled FAB).


----------



## Cheryl

Bvlgari Jasmine Nior... MMMMM


----------



## regretless

Jean Paul Gaultier MA DAME


----------



## Nat

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## bnjj

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Me: Pink Sugar, it smells so sweet


----------



## Sweetwon

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## kabaker

Miss Dior Cherie, I wasn't wearing any perfume but then I went to the mall and spritzed some on while in Sephora


----------



## thenorthwood

Sarah Jessica Parker - Covet


----------



## Bitten

RL Romance - it's the weekend and I need to use it up


----------



## RosieJetson

Aromatics Elixer by Clinique...Here's a bonus, when I worked in the medical field, patients never threw up.  Some perfumes will do that to people when they're feeling sickly. I get compliments everytime I wear AromaticsElixer.


----------



## qcescada

Viktor & Rolf - Flower Bomb


----------



## MissTiss

LaVanila - Vanilla Coconut


----------



## claireZk

^ Yum!  I like your taste in perfumes, Tiss 

I'm wearing Tocca Florence today.  I tend to go back and forth between things that are fresh and citrusy, clean and floral, or warm and vanilla-y, depending on my mood...


----------



## keodi

today it's jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom together.


----------



## ajskyz

chanel chance eau de fraiche


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in Love from philosophy


----------



## Bitten

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## PrincessGina

gucci envy


----------



## mbarbi

b spot by benefit.


----------



## jstreete

Issey Miyake


----------



## Irie

Moschino - Glamour


----------



## mlisaac

Guerlain Insolence


----------



## saccharine12

ajskyz said:


> chanel chance eau de fraiche



me too my new fave next to mademoiselle..


----------



## Bitten

No. 5 Eau Premiere 

(Yay 1000 posts! )


----------



## Fab Mom

Jo Malone's Orange Blossom.


----------



## ladypenelope

Flowerbomb - Viktor & Rolf


----------



## DesigningStyle

Should I be embarassed to say "Paris" by the one and only Paris Hilton?!


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bitten

Cornflower Blue said:


> Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere. Absolutely gorgeous!


 
Agreed - I feel so elegant when I wear this.

But today I'm wearing Pure Tiffany - and I've only just realised how 'infomercial-esque' the name of that perfume is! And yet it's such a classy scent...


----------



## talexs

Stella, haven't worn this in forever


----------



## sab_angel

Juicy Couture - All that Juicy 

I've been in love with it since I first smelled it!


----------



## gnourtmat

vera wang princess


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Necromancer

L'eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## caxe

Cornflower Blue said:


> Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere. Absolutely gorgeous!



I must get this.

Today I'm wearing Burberry Weekend.


----------



## jenny70

Juicy Couture


----------



## hiyall

caxe said:


> I must get this.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Burberry Weekend.


 

*Oh I used to love Burberry Weekend. I thought they stopped making it years ago.  It was one of my favorites to mix my perfumes with!*

*I like to mix my perfumes--usually 2, sometimes 3 yummy fragrances and for a finish, my last layer I'll use Aveda Shampure. People are always telling me how good I smell and asking what I'm wearing. Plus, it gives me a signature scent that's all my own and that absolutely drives my hubby wild!and makes him *


----------



## keodi

penhaligon's bluebell..love it!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

MAC Turquatic


----------



## xocoachxo

My fav new purchase Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb!


----------



## JSH812

Agent Provacateur ..... or however you smell it - it was a sample from Srphora, but I like it!


----------



## bagap

Coach original fragrance, love it!


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Rive Gauche.


----------



## claireZk

Bathed & Infused perfume oil in Ever After.  

The description said it's a combination of Rose, Violet, Bergamot, Vanilla and Musk.  It smells really powdery and clean, like a cross between Guerlain Meteorites and this rose cold cream my mom has.  It's very feminine and pretty. I love it!


----------



## talexs

MOR- Fruits Of Cornucopia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## thenorthwood

Covet by SJP


----------



## devoted7

*Abercrombie 8!
*


----------



## theITbag

Juicy Couture!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Miss Dior (light)


----------



## mellecyn

Aquolina- Pink Sugar....sweeeeet


----------



## cristalena56

ralph lauren romance and lancome magnifique.. I went to ulta today lol


----------



## NoSnowHere

amazing grace


----------



## noon

nina ricci - nina


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Ralph Lauren - Notorious


----------



## talexs

Falling In Love


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

J'Adore by Dior


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung.


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Trying to finish my bottle of Juicy Couture, as ever.


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Jo Malone's Red Roses.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## Necromancer

Omar Sharif for women.


----------



## karwood

Burberry Brit


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## gina1023

Kenzo Vintage


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Aquolina Pink Sugar Hair Perfume


----------



## dpgyrl026

Chanel Chance.  A little goes a long way with this bottle.


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Dior's Pure Poison.


----------



## lovemysavior

Nothing yet, but I will probably wear Marc Jacobs.  It's nice and warm today and I think that scent is perfect.


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Jo Malone's Gardenia.


----------



## sugarskull

Issey Miyake


----------



## keodi

L'artisan mure et musc.


----------



## ramonaquimby

L'occitane Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Nat

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath & Bodyworks.


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche'


----------



## aliburke84

I got a new delux sample from Sephora today of CLEAN - Simply Soap and I'm obsessed with it. It's not available on their website yet but I'm buying it as soon as it is. It's amazing!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Donna Karan Gold


----------



## Necromancer

Diorissimo, by Dior


----------



## jillian8706

L by Gwen Stefani


----------



## sugarskull

Marc Jacobs


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

Hypnose by Lancome. Anyone here using the new Chloe? and loving it?


----------



## itsnicole

Viktor & Rolf- Flowerbomb


----------



## ETenebris

Hermes Eau de Merveilles


----------



## talexs

Pure Grace


----------



## miss gucci

Chloe


----------



## jofoliage

Newly formulated No. 5 from Chanel, not as strong as before, loves


----------



## ItalianFashion

bobbie brown the beach


----------



## smvida

acqua di gio.  my go-to perfume for the last few years.


----------



## Threshold

A new love:  Tom Ford Private Blend Champaca Absolute

The actual notes include:

-Top- Tokajii Wine and Cognac

-Middle-Bergamot, Davana, Mediterranean Broom Flower, Phantomia Orchid,White Violet and Night Blooming Jasmine

-Bottom-Vanilla Bean , Amber, Marron Glace and Sandalwood


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang


----------



## Necromancer

Paris - YSL


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## mandyfin

sugar blossom - Fresh


----------



## Ivy Lin

J'adore - Dior


----------



## shoegirl1975

Miss Dior Cherie!


----------



## Threshold

_*Ginger*_ by *Jojoelle* (exotic, sexy, full of energy, very stimulating!)


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## SweetPurple

Estee Lauder's Pleasures Exotic


----------



## shasha17a

Jlo Glow.


----------



## tmc089

MJ Daisy!


----------



## KTScrlet

_*Inis*_


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere - it really is gorgeous, and sooo darn wearable!


----------



## Izznit

Jo Malone-Nectarine


----------



## talexs

Bond- Bryant Park


----------



## irish_clover

betsey johnson


----------



## klassykdt

chloe


----------



## TenYearsGone

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## keodi

l'artsian mure et musc.


----------



## Expy00

Romance - Ralph Lauren


----------



## socaltrojan

Jo Malone Orange Blossom!  LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe by Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Chamapaca Absolute (Tom Ford Private Blend)


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang's Sheer Veil


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## Phédre

Prada


----------



## happeekore

Marc Jacobs - Daisy

Rotating with VS - Super Model, Ferragamo - Incanto Charms, and Versace - Bright Crystal


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Threshold

Changed up and, for evening, I am trying my new Tom Ford Private Blend Amber Absolute.   Amber lovers must have!


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb, I pretty much forgot I owned this, but now I'm back to using it almost everyday


----------



## canada's

NoSnowHere said:


> Cashmere Mist



love this one! i have yet to buy it, but always spray it on at stores and it smells fantastic hours later.

it's chanel mademoiselle for me today.


----------



## nordia5

vera wang, princess.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Philosophy Falling in Love.....heard that this was discontiued!


----------



## Cheryl

Jo Malone Lotus Blossom & Waterlilly


----------



## xocoachxo

DKNY Fresh Blossom


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## NoSnowHere

Kitsunegrl said:


> Philosophy Falling in Love.....heard that this was discontiued!



Really?  Where did u hear that?


----------



## Threshold

Roger & Gallet's* Blue Carnation* (spicy & seductive; rare - discontinued in 1979 and to **die** for; not Grammy's carnation.)  :devil:


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Delices Cartier. I'm not hot or cold for this one but I have a big bottle and need to use it up..lol


----------



## sw0pp

Hermès Ambre Narguilé mostly. Some Creed Fleurs de Bulgarie on my right wrist, Dior Addict 2 on the back of my right hand. Hermès Kelly Calèche EdT on the crook of my left arm. Escada (I cannot remember its name) on the back of my left hand... oh and Hermès Osmanthe Yunnan on the back of my right wrist lol was trying lotsa perfumes today...


----------



## allicatexp

Bath and Body Works Butterfly Flower...I love this stuff!


----------



## talexs

Chinatown


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## noon

Guilty Pleasure said:


> Delices Cartier. I'm not hot or cold for this one but I have a big bottle and need to use it up..lol



I had a bottle of this a while back and felt the exact same way! lol

Wearing Annick Goutal Quel Amour today.


----------



## Threshold

Dolce & Gabbana's _The One_


----------



## sugarskull

L'Occitane Mom & Baby Water


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche.


----------



## talexs

Tahitian Holiday


----------



## lemonkiki

i love the smelll of chanel allure which im wearing now but im scared its a bit old for me . does it matter ?


----------



## pcil

YSL baby doll perfume!! LOVE it!!


----------



## xocoachxo

Lolita Lempicka-Forbidden Flower


----------



## ItalianFashion

gucci envy


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Yesterday (Sunday):

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

Bond No. 9 Andy Warhol Silver Factory


----------



## talexs

Falling in Love


----------



## trapt204

Versace Crystal Noir, my go-to


----------



## krazy4bags

Hi *IF*, long time no see! haven't seen u in the Gucci forum lately! I wore Gucci Envy yesterday too! 



ItalianFashion said:


> gucci envy


----------



## krazy4bags

DKNY Apple


----------



## Chaneller

Fracas


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## Necromancer

Eternity Purple Orchid - Calvin Klein


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan's _original_ *Verte Violette*


----------



## Rockysmom

I wear Prada Iris


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## FashionParadise

The original Coach by Coach.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## sparklepurse

Youth- Dew by Estee Lauder...


----------



## SweetPurple

Chance by Chanel.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Vanilla by The Body Shop


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Black Orchid (swooooooon!)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jadore--I swear I got many compliments today.


----------



## talexs

Harajuku Lovers "G"


----------



## Virginia

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## shakti29

Dior J'Adore - love it!


----------



## SweetPurple

^ yay, that's what I have on today ... and I love it too!


----------



## Threshold

Boudicca Wode - Scent


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Marc Jacobs by Marc Jacobs


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Lexington Avenue (my favorite!)


----------



## dmitchell15

burberry original perfume today! My favorite.


----------



## malleysmama

Child-the absolute best!


----------



## Threshold

Test patches of Aroma M's _Geisha Violet_, _Geisha Blanche_, _Geisha Marron_, and Serge Lutens _Nuit de Cellophane_.  OMG !!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ellacoach

LAMB Harajuku Lil Angel.


----------



## Threshold

Donna Karan _*Gold*_


----------



## klassykdt

Chloe


----------



## BagAngel

Victor & Roff: Flowerbomb, I love it!


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## SweetPurple

Threshold said:


> Donna Karan _*Gold*_


 

me too!


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

D&G light blue


----------



## yarbs83

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jadore again


----------



## aki_sato

Still MJ Daisy


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

L by LAMB


----------



## Threshold

Versace  *Bright Crystal*


----------



## sw0pp

Osmanthe Yunnan bei Hermès


----------



## pcil

still the same...YSL Baby Doll. My fav so far.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## SweetPurple

Amarige by Givenchy.


----------



## Barlow

Viva la Juicy ^^


----------



## niseixtenshi

vera wang - bouquet


----------



## dianafrances

lady vengeance by juliette has a gun


----------



## Kitsunegrl

CSP Aloha Tiare!


----------



## mommylovesbags

Armani Code


----------



## cowgurlbebop

*Narciso Rodriguez - essence*.

Loving it so far on my skin....


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Shimmering Touch


----------



## mayen120

clean- shower fresh


----------



## lolitablue

Vivara by Emilio Pucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## teaparties

I'm wearing Victoria's Secret Love Spell body splash.


----------



## Cheryl

Burberry Summer


----------



## keodi

l'artisan mure et musc


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang


----------



## mayen120

marc jacobs - rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Threshold

_*L'Interdit*_ by Givenchy


----------



## SweetPurple

Gardenia Passion by Annick Goutal


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jadore again. Man, I'm in a rut.


----------



## caxe

CLEAN Shower Fresh


----------



## winnie83

Chanel eau fraiche


----------



## Threshold

NoSnowHere said:


> Jadore again. Man, I'm in a rut.


 

LOL!  You know, perfume (like art) is strictly personal, and if you're lucky enough to find a scent you love and _can wear..._  then there are no _ruts_.  You obviously enjoy J'Adore, along with others here, so keep on spritzin'!


----------



## talexs

Beauty Comes From Within, maybe a little "heavy" for today but I really like it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Threshold

Bond No.9 *Chinatown*


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang Sheer Veil


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## melissab

my signature scent.. narcisco rodriguez for her


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## dianafrances

mandragore by annick goutal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## SassyMissy

Heavenly by Victoria Secret


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## JSH812

LAMB - Music -- it smells great!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violettes! love it..


----------



## noon

Vivienne westwood - boudoir


----------



## dreamgirl

Tous In Heaven


----------



## Threshold

noon said:


> Vivienne westwood - boudoir


 
OOOOooo!!  Pinkish or peach-y tint?


----------



## mariah9999

I am in love right now with Michael Kors Bermuda.  I think it's heavenly~


----------



## jburgh

Hermes Amber


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Celine!


----------



## couturefever

juicy couture - viva la juicy!


----------



## Threshold

*Bois Marocain* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs..


----------



## rubylola

Stephen Jones Millinery by Comme des Garcons


----------



## SweetPurple

Donna Karan Gold.


----------



## choozen1ne

Escada no idea which one , its from one of those sample kits the bottle just says Escada~ smells good ~


----------



## couturequeen

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## caxe

CLEAN Ultimate + Warm Cotton


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Yesterday: Prada's Infusion de Fleur d'Oranger.


----------



## Threshold

*Arabian Wood* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Lovely by SJP.


----------



## noon

Threshold said:


> OOOOooo!!  Pinkish or peach-y tint?


  peachy is there a difference between the two?

Today im wearing Annick Goutal - Quel Amour.


----------



## klassykdt

Bond no 7-Andy Warhol


----------



## SweetPurple

Ralph Lauren's Romance


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Yesterday: Prada's Infusion de Fleur d'Oranger.


OOOoooh, how is it?


----------



## talexs

Ibiza Hippie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## dreamgirl

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

*Violets & Chambord* - by herbwoman (a fragrance experience that seems to combine L'Artisan's _original_ Verte Violette with DK Cashmere - le sigh...!)


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## keodi

L'artisan mure et musc.


----------



## talexs

Creative Scentualization "Beauty Comes From Within"


----------



## claireZk

D&G Light Blue.  I wanted something summery!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## jjensen

Givenchy irresistible


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## SweetPurple

LOR' de Torrente


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## SARM4800

Thierry Mugler la rose angel


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violettes!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Light Blue


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Bond No.9 Wall Street


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## Threshold

*Bronze* by Nanadebary


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## noon

Nina by nina ricci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Threshold

*Champaca Absolute* - Tom Ford Private Blend (I am _in love_!)


----------



## Veelyn

Viva La Juicy. Love this stuff.


----------



## currychix

orange blossom- jo malone


----------



## talexs

Stella- I haven't worn this in forever


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Clean Shower Fresh


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ralph Cool


----------



## ItalianFashion

eau de cartier concentree


----------



## ItalianFashion

krazy4bags said:


> Hi *IF*, long time no see! haven't seen u in the Gucci forum lately! I wore Gucci Envy yesterday too!


 

haha just noticed this.  I have been staying away for a while since I bought some expensive bags and need to save.  I was not too fond of spring/summer collection either.  I will be back soon fall winter is coming out.


----------



## chloe777

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Chanel 0407

Lanvin - Jeanne


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang Sheer Veil


----------



## madamefifi

Hanae Mori


----------



## nmlondon

Kelly Caleche by Hermes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## faconnergarcon

Hermès Kelly Caleche =)


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## legaldiva

Clarins "Eau Dynamisante"


----------



## ItalianFashion

Demeter Salt Air


----------



## misschbby

poison dior


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ran out of Lancome Tresor.  Oldie but goodie..baby soft lol.


----------



## pcil

Burberry Brit..just got it and love it!!


----------



## calicaliente

Lamb


----------



## supermommy

BBW's Butterfly Flower


----------



## Cheryl

Burberry Summer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## noon

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## Cheryl

Hermes Kelly Caleche today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## noon

Annick Goutal - quel amour


----------



## Threshold

*Ginger Lemon* (ltd) by Jojoelle


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## octopus17

Narciso Rodriguez For Women Eau de Toilette.


----------



## itsnicole

Creed- Original Santal


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ms. Dior Cherie, kind of faded now though. (sample bottle spritz)


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Young Sexy Lovely


----------



## niseixtenshi

Marc Jacobs - Cucumber


----------



## noon

Armani Mania


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Cheryl

hermes kelly again today


----------



## keodi

today it's creed love in black..


----------



## SweetPurple

Summer Eternity by Calvin Klein


----------



## la_ann

Royal Water by Creeds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## dmitchell15

It will probably be Miami Glow by JLo


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Okay, so I did not use Miami Glo. Instead I used Blue Skies and Fluffy White clouds Lush shower gel. Then I layered with Pink Fresh & Clean body lotion from VS. THen the perfume is a custom blend from Aveda from their water nature line. I am softly clean & fresh scented.


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## goashleygo

MJ Daisy


----------



## sparkyjt

Creed's Love in White for today.


----------



## talexs

Gucci II


----------



## Cheryl

VS Heavenly Bloom


----------



## monokuro

J`Adore - Dior.


----------



## superBag

chances


----------



## madamefifi

Quelques Fleurs by Houbigant.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

*Badedas* by Jojoelle - unique, fresh, and green!


----------



## roxys

Burberry- The beat


----------



## steenface

Ed Hardy's Love Kills Slowly. I LOVE this stuff!


----------



## sendmeonacruise

Fresh - Cannibis Rose

Some people say it smells like old lady...but I like it


----------



## NoSnowHere

Creed spring flower. This doesn't last at all!


----------



## stylelaw

Gucci Envy me...im trying to finish the bottle so I can start wearing my ralph lauren romance again! It use to be my signature scent then I strayed but now Im back to it!


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## SweetPurple

Estee Lauder's Pleasures Exotic


----------



## Barlow

Paris Hilton Can Can

my friend likes to tell me "you smell like slut" but I think it's wonderful anyway


----------



## K21

Flora by Gucci


----------



## keodi

NoSnowHere said:


> Creed spring flower. This doesn't last at all!


 
I know what you mean today I'm wearing creed's fleurissmo no staying power.. I think tomorrow I get out my quelques fleurs


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere, again.


----------



## xocoachxo

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## samoXenina

monokuro said:


> J`Adore - Dior.



me 2


----------



## sparkyjt

Wearing a tester of Dolce and Gabanna's The One today... really like it!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Amylynne

Versace


----------



## ezp

annick goutal l'eau d'hadrien


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## noon

Daisy Marc Jacobs


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

_*Iris Taizo*_ by Parfumerie Generale


----------



## Vinyl

Chloe's signature scent.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Cheryl

VS Heavenly blossom, I LOVE it!


----------



## madamefifi

Chanel "Allure".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora! Love it!


----------



## glitter8188

flowerbomb


----------



## sparkyjt

D&G Light Blue for today... I was wearing blue and wanted to "match"! LOL


----------



## aaa_1188

*Serge Lutens Sa Majeste la Rose*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Vintage Gardenia


----------



## sunseasaltylife

Andre Putman Preparation parfumee- been a long time since I pulled this one out, I'm not even sure I can spell it right anymore!


----------



## tampabaygal

Caesars Woman...from Vegas


----------



## gappgirl18

Lolita Lempicka, love it!


----------



## itsnicole

Creed- Original Santal


----------



## Sharkbait

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## talexs

Fig and Apricot, again


----------



## sparkyjt

Amazing Grace


----------



## mayen120

marc jacobs- rain


----------



## ilovemylilo

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## gappgirl18

Gap Blue, an oldie but a goodie!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

YSL - Babydoll


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## LushBoutique

Vera Wang princess


----------



## rubyjuls

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## keodi

Creed Fleurissmo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Cheryl

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## ItalianFashion

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Chance


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise.


----------



## talexs

Bryant Park


----------



## itsnicole

Bond No. 9- Lexington Avenue


----------



## gappgirl18

The Body Shop Apple Blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

SweetPurple said:


> Chanel Chance



I love that perfume..ran out of it a couple months ago..need to buy it again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere (yet again!)


----------



## .pursefiend.

Versace Versense


----------



## Threshold

Montale _*Black Aoud*_


----------



## SweetPurple

Narciso Rodriguez for her.


----------



## devoted7

men's lacoste...because my nephew decided to spray it on me for some odd reason!


----------



## noon

Versace bright crystal


----------



## ItalianFashion

.pursefiend. said:


> Versace Versense


 

How do you like this?  Does it fade quickly?


----------



## ItalianFashion

BBW exotic coconut edt


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom


----------



## Cheryl

Pink Sugar


----------



## talexs

Harajuku Lovers "G"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco (again but I love)!


----------



## itsnicole

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## SweetPurple

Donna Karan Gold


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora


----------



## Izznit

Marc Jacobs


----------



## leeem

Clinique HAPPY


----------



## pinksugah

Sublime Balkiss by The Different Factory.


----------



## MAGs

Chanel Chance


----------



## ShopGirl647

CoCo Chanel


----------



## gappgirl18

Gap Dream..yea, ole school!


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

~Thierry Mugler ...*ANGEL*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## gappgirl18

Philosophy Baby Grace


----------



## butterfly36029

Chanel Chance...love it!


----------



## SweetPurple

Ralph Lauren Notorious


----------



## Threshold

*Tom Ford Black Orchid EDT Voile De Fleur*


----------



## LVilla1

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## keodi

l'artisian mure et musc.


----------



## gappgirl18

Chanel Allure....have a meeting tonight


----------



## NoSnowHere

energizing by shiseido


----------



## ItalianFashion

cartier eau de concentree


----------



## mzbag

Tommy Hilfiger *True Star Beyonce*


----------



## mzbag

LVilla1 said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


 

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Luv It


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## _bebee

CK one summer


----------



## gappgirl18

VS Angel


----------



## gappgirl18

Today, I worked this am so I wore Liquid by Hard Candy


----------



## luvmy3girls

prada iris


----------



## godsavechanel

miss dior cherie


----------



## ItalianFashion

Demeter Kahala Guava Nectar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

*Ginger* by Jojoelle - _again_.  Just the best!


----------



## keodi

penhaligon's blue bell


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## talexs

Pacifica Blood Orange


----------



## gappgirl18

Burberry Brit today!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be..Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## itsnicole

Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

*Oeillet Bleu* (Blue Carnation) by Roger & Gallet


----------



## Odette

Victoria's Secret Pink - Warm & Cozy


----------



## claireZk

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Lavande Velours.


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## NoSnowHere

Creed spring flower. Why do I bother?  This stuff doesn't last.


----------



## _bebee

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hollister Ryder


----------



## talexs

L'occitane Mom and Baby Water


----------



## roxys

Gucci- Flora It's Awesome!!


----------



## baberay

Pure Grace - Philosophy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## gappgirl18

VS - Pure Seduction


----------



## Threshold

_*Viens a Moi*_  - (Come To Me) made by a "perfumier" in New Orleans


----------



## SweetPurple

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## _bebee

Bvlgari - Omnia Green Jade


----------



## Embratt

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing L'eau D'Issey, by Issey Miyake. It's a lovely fresh scent suitable for everyday wear.


----------



## Cheryl

Bvlgari Au blanc


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## NoSnowHere

VS Love Spell


----------



## love to shop

Burberry Brit


----------



## LissiSays

Flowerbomb! Love it!


----------



## valentinelane

Emporio Armani Diamonds!


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang Sheer Veil


----------



## Cheryl

chloe


----------



## beauty k addict

MJ Daisy


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## rikalin

Dior J'adore


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I just bought LAMB on sale at TJ Maxx for $30 and I love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Threshold

_*The One*_ &#8211; Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Vintage Gardenia


----------



## bebedawl

Philosophy Pure Grace. Love this! Get so many compliments on it.


----------



## clsugita

Calyx by Prescriptives


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## beauty k addict

VS dream angels heavenly


----------



## Cheryl

Van Cleef Feerie


----------



## MarneeB

Perfume is not for me (migraines!) I'm wearing pumpkin body butter I got off *bay.


----------



## Jenna51580

Right now I am wearing Angel but normally I wear my signature of Chanel No. 5.


----------



## ItalianFashion

chanel chance eau fraiche


----------



## rikalin

Dior Miss Cherie


----------



## _bebee

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kai


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## beauty k addict

Betsey Johnson


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## Threshold

*Tobacco Vanille* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## VuittonsLover

Thierry Mugler Eau De Star lip gloss.

its got the best smell and taste ever.


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## PrincessJazmin

In the house all day today but yesterday Gucci by Gucci


----------



## talexs

Gucci II


----------



## chanel princess

chloe


----------



## Cheryl

Miss Cherie Dior (light)


----------



## GirlFriday

Issey Miyake


----------



## EMMY

D & G The One


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## SweetPurple

J'Adore


----------



## Threshold

*Noir de Noir* - Tom Ford Private Blend (<--this guy is going bankrupt me!)


----------



## gappgirl18

Juicy Couture


----------



## _bebee

Ck


----------



## beauty k addict

burberry touch


----------



## chaotic

Viva la Juicy


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig and Apricot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## mbarbi

bulgari omnia amethyst


----------



## rainrowan

Marc Jacobs RAIN splash

I'm DYING to try Chanel's new Cristalle Eau Verte....


----------



## Nishi621

i just received my Estee Lauder Sensuous via UPS a few moments ago-about to spray that on.

i smelled it in a magazine last week and fell in love!


----------



## SweetPurple

Donna Karan Gold


----------



## beauty k addict

Pink Narciso Rodriguez for her


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise, one of my summertime favorites.


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## peachbaby

Anais Anais by Cacharel


----------



## Threshold

_*Blue Carnation*_ - Roger & Gallet


----------



## talexs

Beach


----------



## NoSnowHere

Japanese Cherry Blossom by BBW


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be..Chanel Allure.


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## ~HisWife~

Brown Sugar and Fig - BBW


----------



## beauty k addict

harajuku lovers LOVE


----------



## chuiyl

I'm wearing YSL Elle  I love love love it and keep getting loads of compliments!


----------



## talexs

Harajuku Lovers "G"


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Chance by Chanel (the green one).


----------



## kristinmcd

Flora by Gucci - my new fave!!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## madamefifi

Un Matin d'Orage by Annick Goutal!


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## samuelmorgan

Viktor & Rolf, Flowerbomb.


----------



## Threshold

_*Eau de Damp Dane*_ -   (to be followed by *Badedas* [Jojoelle].)


----------



## AmandaHW

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## Sammyjoe

Velvet rope


----------



## beauty k addict

sheer summer by stella mcCartney


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel No. 5


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## _bebee

CK one summer


----------



## talexs

Vanilla (Body Shop)


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## keodi

quelques violets!


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang Sheer Veil


----------



## JSH812

Fracas. 

Just ONE spritz though!


----------



## _bebee

Harajuku Lovers : Love


----------



## rikalin

Viva la juicy


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung.


----------



## Sofia Mena

Technically, it's what I wore yesterday, but since I haven't gone to bed yet....  

Tocca Stella, and I think I'm in love.  The top notes are a little strong, but they disappeared in about a half hour, and the middle notes are quite lovely, but it's the base notes that hooked me.  It's 1:22 am and it's lasted more than 16 hours.  I know what my next purchase is going to be.  Darn Sephora and their free samples....


----------



## SweetPurple

J'adore by Dior


----------



## otilia

flower by kenzo


----------



## carriebradshaw

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## annemerrick

Beautiful by Estee Lauder


----------



## _bebee

Gucci: Envy Me


----------



## bchoung

Issey Miyake Summer Fragrance


----------



## talexs

YSL- Elle


----------



## wild child

Pink Sugar


----------



## madamefifi

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## dmitchell15

Lace (orange flower perfume) from Victoria's Secret


----------



## Threshold

_*Frond*_ - by Burren Perfumery (Ireland)


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## SweetPurple

Today - Jo Malone's Vintage Gardenia


----------



## Threshold

_*Ambra del Nepal*_ by i Profumi di Firenze


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance


----------



## susanpom

Bought a bottle last week I am totally in love with and it is Thierry Mugler Alien Sunessence (yellow bottle) smells like the sun and summer.


----------



## LushBoutique

I ran out of the house forgetting more perfume, so I had use my bath and body works spray (pear) that was in the car.  Otherwise, I would have worn Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## _bebee

Estee Lauder "Beyond Paradise"


----------



## rikalin

Dior Miss Cherie!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

jo malone grapefruit


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## nseastar

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess- loving it!


----------



## MarneeB

Can't wear perfume-pumpkin pie body butter.


----------



## Euridice

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Figue-Iris, may current fave!


----------



## SweetPurple

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## _bebee

britney spears "curious"


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## Necromancer

_bebee said:


> britney spears "curious"


 
Me too.


----------



## michelle779

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## *suzi*

_*Flowerbomb* by Viktor and Rolf _


----------



## nyz

Gucci's Flora.


----------



## laloki

Prada Amber


----------



## Threshold

*Noir de Noir* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## knics33

Incanto Heaven- so pretty for spring/summer


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Cheryl

Flowerbomb!


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang


----------



## xpurseloverx

ed hardy love and luck


----------



## princesschic

Cartier Delices


----------



## miumiu_lover

chloe , nice


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure hair mist - I didn't feel like too much fragrance today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb hair mist


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Vera Wang - Look.


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel No. 5
I love fragrance and have many, but this is my all time favorite.
I'm a classics fiend.


----------



## noon

I put on MaxMara this morning but I was out in Selfridges and spritzed some Vera Wang Rock Princess. This stuff is strong, one spritz and I can still clearly smell it.


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## katielady

Chanel Chance


----------



## _bebee

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## Threshold

This morning:  _*Ginger*_ by Jojoelle

Tonight:  *Black Orchid* by Tom Ford


----------



## miumiu_lover

lancome miracle


----------



## Flavia76

Chanel no 5 Eau premier


----------



## Cheryl

Bvlgari au the blanc


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche by YSL.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## AmandaHW

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## bang

Fancy by Jessica Simpson


----------



## floridalv

Trying out my sample of Gucci by Gucci.


----------



## Bansheegurl

Tuscany Per Donna - Estee Lauder


----------



## elmel

i just picked up the victorias secret perfume "cashmere" it's really nice!


----------



## miss gucci

Chloe


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## seven7

Gucci II EDP


----------



## beauty k addict

anna sui secret wish


----------



## noon

Maxmara


----------



## 8seventeen19

new one.. Bond no. 9 "Nuits de Noho"


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## Juilletdix

"Attitude" by Catherine Memmi.  Discovered it in Paris and now it's the only fragrance I wear.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Jeneen

Gucci Rush!


----------



## _bebee

Gucci "Flora"


----------



## SweetPurple

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hanae Mori - Butterfly, (I wore this on my wedding day )


----------



## Tabrock

J'adore by Dior


----------



## hot diggity dog

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## ghall

Gucci Envy- the original one


----------



## Cheryl

bvlgari au the blanc


----------



## talexs

Hanae Mori, really like this just wish it didn't disappear on me after a few minutes


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Baby Doll


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Amanda_Allison

Princess by Vera Wang. The fragrance is so fabulous and feminine and the bottle is to die for.


----------



## _bebee

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chloe EDP (it was named after me of course!  j/k)


----------



## SweetPurple

^ of course! hehe!

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## Necromancer

Noa by Cacharel.


----------



## gappgirl18

Juicy Couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## luvmy3girls

jo malone ..orange blossom


----------



## KPKITTY

philosophy....unconditional love


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## _bebee

Givenchy Very Irressistible


----------



## Threshold

_*Ginger Lemon*_ by Jojoelle


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## nseastar

I'm wearing a sample of LaVanile vanilla blossom.  Smells very sweet and pretty and the staying power is fantastic.


----------



## oceancitygirl

Lamb by Gwen


----------



## ijen0311

Lacoste Touch of Spring


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chance


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom and grapfruit


----------



## PurseAddict79

noon said:


> Miss Dior Cherie


 

Me too!! LOVE it... and it's not super popular, so I hardly ever run into someone that smells like me


----------



## nseastar

Haha, I'm wearing another perfume now.  UPS just dropped it off and I of course had to try it right away.  It's CB I Hate Perfume, At the Beach 1966.  I like it but it smells a lot like Bobbi Brown's Beach which IMO smells a lot like Neutrogena Sesame Oil so I don't know...  It does smell good and beachy.


----------



## sw0pp

Delirium by Isadora


----------



## Necromancer

J'adore by Dior


----------



## SweetPurple

^ one of my faves!

today ~ Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## _bebee

Gucci "Flora"


----------



## beauty k addict

harajuku lovers MUSIC


----------



## nseastar

beauty k addict said:


> harajuku lovers MUSIC


I'm wearing Harajuku Lovers G.  It's kind of nice but I think it would be better layered with something.


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## Nymph

Clinique Happy for Men


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## choozen1ne

Figi Flower by some brand I can't remember


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown- Beach


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## chris7891

Marc Jacobs- Daisy


----------



## keodi

today it's quelques fleurs


----------



## Necromancer

Anais Anais by Cacharel.


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## _bebee

Dior "Miss Dior Cherie"


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Vintage Gardenia


----------



## pond23

Cartier "Delices de Cartier" fragrance sample


----------



## noon

L by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## .Callaway.

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by Britney Spears.


----------



## juulia

Gucci II


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## pghbeautydoll

Silver rain by la prairie


----------



## _bebee

Guerlain "Insolence"


----------



## beauty k addict

sheer stella by stella mcCartney


----------



## sugarskull

Dior Addict


----------



## kippeydale

Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Necromancer

Fujiyama by Succes De Paris


----------



## LiLyBoO

burberry summer!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## flakky

***Fifth Avenue and Burberry Brit***


----------



## otilia

Chanel Nº5


----------



## Threshold

_*Chemical Bonding*_ (by Ineke) over a base of *Lucky No.6* - incredible!


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## soundjade

just got this as a birthday gift as i've been wanting it since forever but could never afford it ... BOND NO. 9 - SCENT OF PEACE

i'm in LOVEEEE


----------



## luvmy3girls

Jo Malone Grapefruit


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## beauty k addict

MJ Daisy


----------



## pamper-me-silly

BVLGARI Jasmin Noir


----------



## kippeydale

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Karma and Vanilla by Lush


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Threshold

_*Champaca Absolute*_ ~ Tom Ford Private Blend.  The more I wear it, the more I love it!


----------



## SweetPurple

J'Adore by Dior


----------



## knics33

Lolita Lempicka L- Coral Flower


----------



## ellacoach

Narcisco Rodriguez Essence


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

D&G - The One


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance - Rochas


----------



## TheWinglessBird

"Madame" by Jean Paul Gaultier


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## boomie

CSP Vanille Abricot


----------



## Cheryl

Bulgari Au the Vert


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Fig Apricot


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Ocean Lounge from Escada. Loves it!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Estee Lauder's Exotic Pleasures


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Child


----------



## _bebee

Gucci "Flora"


----------



## Mila_Pops

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## MAGs

Jo Malone Lotus Blossom and Water lily


----------



## provcoll

Un Lys by Serge Lutens


----------



## laloki

Prada Amber...love, love, love it.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Gucci Envy Me2


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## piperlu

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Armaiti

Jo Malone Orange Blossom.


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel chance eau fraiche. This is my fave at the moment.


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## talexs

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## axcelle

Milk and Nectar by Haunt


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## crisei30

Gucci II


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## T.J.

escada -  sunset heat


----------



## talexs

Fresh Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Hurrem1001

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## Necromancer

Not a perfume, but I'm wearing a vanilla musk body spray from The Body Shop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## joycelim83

My collection!~ Today I'm using DKNY Be delicious Floral!!


----------



## Threshold

*Blue Carnation* by Roger & Gallet


----------



## SweetPurple

Donna Karan Gold


----------



## ilvoelv

miss dior cherie.


----------



## _bebee

CK one summer


----------



## keodi

yesterday it was quelques fleurs and today it's going to be quelques violets


----------



## Necromancer

L'eau D'issey by Issey Miyake.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## princesschic

Gucci flora


----------



## axcelle

philosophy pure grace


----------



## SweetPurple

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## tater_tits

marc jacobs daisy!


----------



## avantgarde

dolce and gabbana - The One


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## lalunia

Armani Code


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## axcelle

philosophy baby grace


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Vintage Gardenia


----------



## knics33

Juicy couture- viva la juicy


----------



## jc2239

bond no. 9 the scent of peace


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom


----------



## ellacoach

Stella Sheer by Stella McCartney


----------



## EmeraldStar

Marc Jacobs Blush Intense


----------



## LAltiero85

Pink Sugar!


----------



## madamefifi

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## chris7891

Daisy Marc Jacobs


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Joshua Foong

Prada Infusion d'Homme


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Flora


----------



## SweetPurple

Donna Karan Gold


----------



## axcelle

I have one on each wrist...

Daisy by Marc Jacobs on the left

Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana on the right!


----------



## itsnicole

bond no. 9- nuits de noho


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## _bebee

Ck one summer


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Bond No. 9 - Wall Street


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure - the hair mist (it's the weekend, I don't need to be overly smelly!)


----------



## Champers21

Beige by Chanel


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## Threshold

*Shipwrecked* over *Spitfire *(both by Arcana; both discontinued/rare)


----------



## fendifemale

VS Very Sexy NOW


----------



## Bitten

Champers21 said:


> Beige by Chanel



I tried this in Paris - I thought it was lovely!

Today I'm wearing Bvlgari Voile de Jasmine - nice and light.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe (the new one that came out last year)


----------



## SweetPurple

Hermes Caleche


----------



## Threshold

*L&#8217;Instant Eau de Noël Iris Millésime* by Guerlain


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Flora


----------



## devoted7

abercrombie 8!


----------



## janice

Alien by Thierry Mugler


----------



## beauty k addict

i've been wearing sheer stella for weeks now. it's my current fave!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## cindy05

I went crazy and tried on a bunch of samples from Jo Malone. I have on Blue Agava and Cacao, French Lime Blossom, Nectarine and Honey, and Grapefruit. I still love Orange Blossom best.


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## bubblevita

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes!


----------



## axcelle

Not really perfume, but scrub/conditioner/whipped body frosting in Pink Sugared Coconut Cream from Cozy Moments


----------



## Threshold

Accidentally layered these today:

*Verte Violette* by L'Artisan over
*L&#8217;Instant Eau de Noël Iris Millésime* by Guerlain 

O . M . G . !!!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Fresh Index Verbena


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## SweetPurple

Vera Wang Sheer Veil


----------



## AutumnJade

tommy girl summer


----------



## knics33

angel t.m.


----------



## claireZk

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## axcelle

Philosophy Baby Grace


----------



## bubblevita

Aquolina pink sugar


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chance Fraiche


----------



## bootsky

J'Adore Dior =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## cindy05

Tocca Florence solid perfume....I am in . It smells so romantic and girly.


----------



## UncleLaverne

Harajuku Lovers Music


----------



## SweetPurple

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## kbzyah

ESCADA Sunset Heat


----------



## coachazgirl22

Hynose from Lancome


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Kelly Caleche. I'm liking it for winter. I'm thinking of getting the body cream...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Light blue by D&G.


----------



## queennadine

Chanel Number 5 =)


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Vintage Gardenia


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## shoppy

burberry brit


----------



## xpurseloverx

Gucci envy me =d


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs..


----------



## chinkee21

Gardenia by Isabey


----------



## kathyrose

Marc Jacobs


----------



## halunfishie

Bond Street Scent of Peace


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry.


----------



## cailinzheng

viva la juicy


----------



## I<3Fendi

Gucci Envy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## SweetPurple

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Be Delicious from DKNY...the green one


----------



## keodi

l'artisan parfumeur mure et musc.


----------



## Threshold

*Champaca Absolute* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## itsnicole

flowerbomb


----------



## cindy05

Escada Into the Blue


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ck - One Summer


----------



## princessDD

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## Nat

Chanel - Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## ABACOHOPE

Kai


----------



## noon

Serge lutens un bois vanille


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## Nieners

CK - Euphoria


----------



## Threshold

*Blue Carnation* by Roger & Gallet


----------



## EmeraldStar

Kenzo Amour


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## pond23

Bond St. "New Harlem" EDP sample. It is a lovely warm licorice and musk scent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## AmandaHW

Miss Dior Cherie...got a sample of it when I bought some makeup this weekend...still on the fence about this one...


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## _bebee

CK one summer


----------



## axcelle

Haunt Milk and Nectar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Flora


----------



## gina1023

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## devoted7

abercrombie 8!


----------



## Cheryl

Miss Dior light


----------



## jcoop

coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nuit Noire


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## bnjj

Pink Sugar


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ck one summer, again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## _bebee

Gucci envy me


----------



## Threshold

*Ginger* by Jojoelle


----------



## lilybp

Le Labo Oud.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## saccharine12

Christian dior portofino....


----------



## chinkee21

Parfums 06130 Cedre


----------



## ztainthecity

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## Cheryl

Ferragamo Charms


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown - Beach


----------



## ashtray-girl

Chanel allure ( my signature scent for 12 years now)


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Creed - Love In White


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Falling in Love by Philosophy


----------



## keodi

cowgurlbebop said:


> Creed - Love In White


 
oooh that's a goodie! today I'm wearing quelques violets!


----------



## kristenmi123

I just bought summer scent version of Chanel Chance 

love it !!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## SohoChic

Philosophy Amazing Grace.


----------



## mochiblure

Honey I Washed The Kids solid perfume by LUSH Cosmetics.


----------



## keodi

Penhaligon's blue bell...


----------



## LoveHappens

Van Cleef & Arpels Feerie


----------



## Threshold

This morning:  *White Patchouli* by Tom Ford

Tonight:  _*Verte Violette*_ (original) by L'Artisan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Elsie87

J'Adore - Dior


----------



## tikiandbabu

L'artisan "voleur de rose"


----------



## Threshold

*Badedas*


----------



## alexandra28

Juicy Counture Viva La Juicy & Heavently from Victoria Secret. I like to combine complementing perfums to get a unique smell. My hubby liked today's combo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling In Love perfume oil


----------



## Threshold

_*Ambra del Nepal*_  by  i Profumi di Firenze


----------



## alexkxsa

dolce and gabbana light blue ...


----------



## monokuro

Was wearing my Jessica Simpson - Fancy.. ^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Euridice

Mixed 2 of Guerlain Aqua Allegoria: Pivoine magnifica and herba fresca....been doing that the last couple of weeks, and I love it!


----------



## tater_tits

marc jacobs perfume (the original one)


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## Havfruen

"Daisy" by Marc Jacobs. Great for summer!


----------



## Threshold

*Royal Aoud* by Montale


----------



## pond23

Philosophy "Pure Grace" EDT.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## claireZk

D&G Light Blue + I used Philosophy Blackberry 3-in-1 today.  It's an insanely, surprisingly yummy combination!!


----------



## Cheryl

bulgari au the blanc


----------



## mcbaglovin

LoveHappens said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels Feerie



i love this scent! i went to NM today and tried the original on one arm and the new eau de toilette on the other and i couldnt stop sniffing myself. i cant decide which one i like more. i love the base notes of the eau de toilette but the top notes of the original...


----------



## jackie100

I don't have that many perfumes. Today I wore my Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cherry blossom by Bath and Body Works.


----------



## keodi

l'artisian mure et musc..love it really light and summery!


----------



## Threshold

*Borsari Violetta Di Parma* accidentally over _*Lime Blossom*_ by Jo Malone...

O M G, what a divine mistake !!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

claireZk said:


> D&G Light Blue + I used Philosophy Blackberry 3-in-1 today.  It's an insanely, surprisingly yummy combination!!



Sounds good!  I wonder if light blue+falling in love would work?

Today was Coco Mad.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cherry blossom by Bath and Body Works.


I have that one too! Luvs it!

Today I am wearing Euphoria from C Klein.


----------



## axcelle

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

*Champaca Absolute* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

LaVanilla Grapefruit and i smell delicious!


----------



## pageclub

Bronze Goddess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## keodi

penhaligion's blue bell.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Ralph Lauren's Romance


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel - Allure


----------



## lodilove

Philosophy- Falling in Love


----------



## helpchow

Hanae Mori butterfly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## AmandaHW

Angel...I just got it and I'm still not sure about it...


----------



## Threshold

_*L'Instant de Guerlain Eau de Noel*_


----------



## cocochanel28

cedre by serge lutens


----------



## Threshold

^^  One of my faves...  too _many_ faves.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I mixed Philosophy's Falling in Love with Light Blue by D&G.


----------



## _bebee

gucci "flora"


----------



## talexs

Fresh--Fig & Apricot (my new fave)


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## novella

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## bagaholic85

vs sexy little things noir


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Marc Jacobs Gardenia


----------



## Lilwalnut

Hanae Mori


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## keodi

l'artisan parfumeur mure et musc


----------



## .pursefiend.

versace versense


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere mist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be Chanel Allure, again.


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## talexs

Molton Brown Heavenly Gingerlily


----------



## madamefifi

CH by Carolina Herrera


----------



## PrincessGina

lacoste pour femme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

*Chemical Bonding *by Ineke over Jo Malone *French Lime Blossom* - It's summer!


----------



## axcelle

Clean (original)


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom and grapefruit.


----------



## Gatsby

L'Occitane Verbena


----------



## _bebee

Ck one summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Threshold

_*Vanille Noire du Mexique*_ by La Maison de la Vanille


----------



## pandora junkie

Dior Addict 2


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace.


----------



## talexs

Amazing Grace


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## listrikmu

Nina Ricci Premier Jour


----------



## shoppinghabbit

mark Jewel Eau de Toilette


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Calvin Klein Eternity "Summer"


----------



## sab_angel

Heavenly by Victoria Secret


----------



## Cheryl

chanel chance fraiche


----------



## oopsididitagain

I had on Chanel No. 5


----------



## helpchow

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

None..totally forgot to spray some on today!


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## Pimbi77

Daisy by Marc Jacobs, my fav summer perfume!!!


----------



## KPKITTY

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Shiseido relaxing.


----------



## Threshold

*L'Instant de Guerlain Eau de Noel * - again!


----------



## bebepunk

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## bnjj

Pink Sugar


----------



## m-s-m-d

Chloe!


----------



## Sweetwon

MJ Daisy


----------



## _bebee

Chanel


----------



## emmaamme

dolce and gabbana - the one

love it so much  get compliments pretty much every time i wear it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

VS Pure Seduction.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Naked Honey.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs..


----------



## southpaw

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Issey Miyake


----------



## dmitchell15

Gap dream body spray


----------



## Chaneller

CSP Aloha Tiare


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## frenchtoast

My favorite: Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue!!


----------



## thequeenbee

bobbi brown


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco.


----------



## knics33

The original Ed Hardy- very pretty for summer


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## mbarbi

philosophy's amazing grace


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Dolce & Gabana Light Blue


----------



## NoSnowHere

J'adore


----------



## aa12

Stella Mccartney and Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess mixed


----------



## syctown

My favorite summer scents! Fresh sugar lemon


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Private Blend:  *Champaca Absolute* - even the servers at my local espresso cafe swoon over this one!


----------



## talexs

Pure Grace


----------



## Cheryl

Van Cleef Feerie


----------



## Loquita

Carthusia I Profumi di Capri Mediterraneo


----------



## cocobella

Burberry The Beat


----------



## Threshold

Prada _Infusion D'Iris_


----------



## Nishi621

Estee Lauder's Sensuous, got it over a month ago and can't stop using it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful Love


----------



## keodi

quelques violets!


----------



## Cheryl

laura mercier violet


----------



## southpaw

marc jacobs daisy


has anyone tried light blue by D&G?


----------



## claireZk

^ Yes, it smells fantastic! 

I'm wearing Bathed & Infused perfume oil in Ever After today... the weather is getting too summery for this scent, though!


----------



## Threshold

_*Vanille Fleurie de Tahiti*_ from La Maison de la Vanille


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist by DKNY


----------



## SARM4800

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## oceancitygirl

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## KPKITTY

Incanto Dream


----------



## hobbes24

lavanila - vanilla grapefruit.  my current favourite!


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I have a bit of Ralph Lauren Romance 'Always Yours' on today from a sample I got in an online Sephora purchase. It really smells lovely... I'll have to consider saving for a bottle.


----------



## bextasy

Creed Aqua Fiorentina- not loving it :weird:


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP  Vanille Coco.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Loquita

Acqua di Parma Blu Mediterraneo Mirto di Panarea... it!

_(But what a loooooong name).  _


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in Love


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo..


----------



## venusfly

The same one I've been wearing for the past ten years! Dolce & Gabbana in the Red Velvet Box. It's become my signature scent so much so that people associate it with me alone and not a day goes by when someone (quite often men) does not compliment it and ask me what I'm wearing....


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## luckycharms

CK Summer


----------



## Claudia

Dior J'adore


----------



## Threshold

*Noa* by Cacharel


----------



## mbarbi

amazing grace by philosophy


----------



## Naomi23

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Pumpulikukka

Inspiration by Lacoste


----------



## SARM4800

eau de star by thierry mugler


----------



## Brooke11

Coach Legacy--it's a sample and I LOVE it!


----------



## reyrey503

Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Calvin Klein Eternity Summer


----------



## kuriso

Chanel Chance


----------



## Cheryl

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## Koga

I recently received Warm Cotton by CLEAN as a gift. Not too strong and perfect when it's humid and sunny outside.


----------



## Necromancer

Joop Femme.


----------



## talexs

Amazing Grace


----------



## Bella613

COACH Legacy perfume


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## sugarjaws

Fabulosity - Kimora Lee


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Private Blend - *Champaca Absolute*


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry.


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs original


----------



## Threshold

*Blue Carnation* by Roger & Gallet


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## axcelle

Egyptian Goddess by Auric Blends


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## GlamDiva

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling In Love EDT


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## gloria1273

Dolce and Gabbana "The One"


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Marc Jacobs Gardenia


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain *L'Instant Noel Millesime Iris* (limited edition - heaven in a bottle!)


----------



## lvforever1115

Dior's Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Loquita

Carthusia Profumi di Capri Mediterraneo


----------



## miss gucci

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## keodi

Jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom


----------



## ilovemylilo

Jo Malone


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Chocolovers by Aqualina.


----------



## chickie

guerlain's quand vient la pluie


----------



## True*Fidelity

Tom Ford's _*Black Orchid*_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel - Allure


----------



## beauty k addict

benefit cosmetics - something about sofia edt


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Cashmere mist.


----------



## Threshold

Prada *Infusion d'Iris*


----------



## Suzzeee

Kate Spade


----------



## JeriB

Chanel's Coco


----------



## LVmom

Juicy Couture classic-wishing I was wearing Tom Ford Black Orchid, ran out.


----------



## axcelle

Egyptian Goddess by Auric Blends


----------



## minimamak

Bond No. 9 Coney Island


----------



## gina1023

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Necromancer

Omnia Amethyste by Bulgari.


----------



## talexs

The Body Shop Coconut Perfume Oil


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosophy - Falling in Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## talexs

Melissa Flagg Clementine Solid Perfume


----------



## Jeannam2008

Tommy Hilfiger - Dreaming


----------



## Pardin0

White Diamonds by Elizabeth Taylor 




x

happy shoppingg!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

^Er...is that spam?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

None and I wish my co-worker would do the same, her stinky perfume gives me headaches


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

White Linen by Estee Lauder


----------



## mdlcal28

Jeanne by Lanvin


----------



## gymgirl124

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist...LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!


----------



## Threshold

*Vanille Noire du Mexique* by La Maison de Vanille


----------



## Odette

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## Vinyl

D&G - Light Blue


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Beach...which was prompty overpowered by the scent of my Self-Tanner.  ush:  Eeeeeek.


----------



## Loquita

.:Sprigged:. said:


> ^Er...is that spam?



Yep...and it's annoying, so I have reported it.


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Rive Gauche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## keodi

penhaligons bluebell


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Signature Butterfly Flower


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Shalimar


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Britney Midnight Fantasy


----------



## sweet8684girl

Vera Wang's Flower Princess


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany - love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## talexs

Tahitian Holiday


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Loquita said:


> Yep...and it's annoying, so I have reported it.


 Thanks.


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche by YSL. (it's nearly gone. I need a new bottle)


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## axcelle

philosophy baby grace


----------



## louvre1256

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - I love this!  It's my 3rd bottle - 3.7 ml.  Everytime I wear it, people are asking, "What are you wearing?"


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CK One Summer, again!


----------



## cheeky iz

J'dore gold...by CD


----------



## npronald

Paris Hilton


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

*Aphrodisia* (prototype) by Nightshade Alchemy


----------



## NVMyLV

L.a.m.b.


----------



## NVMyLV

louvre1256 said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - I love this!  It's my 3rd bottle - 3.7 ml.  Everytime I wear it, people are asking, "What are you wearing?"



I have that.  I loved it on an former co worker and I bought it...and it stinks on me!  LOL!!!  I have a full bottle sitting on my vanity....rotting.


----------



## Sweet Pea

Chanel No. 5


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy


----------



## otilia

HYPNÔSE SENSES by Lancome


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## keodi

penhaligions bluebell...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## brittluvscoach

Estee Lauder's Sensuous!


----------



## devoted7

I love my Abercrombie 8!


----------



## listrikmu

DKNY Be delicious edp (green apple bottle)


----------



## Euridice

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Figue-Iris


----------



## keodi

today it's quelques fleurs..original


----------



## yarbs83

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Threshold

*L'Instant Noel Millesime Iris* by Guerlain


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## peachy pink

Necromancer said:


> Burberry's The Beat.


Me, too!


----------



## ShkBass

Nanette Lepore (pink bottle)


----------



## peachy pink

NVMyLV said:


> I have that.  I loved it on an former co worker and I bought it...and it stinks on me!  LOL!!!  I have a full bottle sitting on my vanity....rotting.


Poor bottle!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## provcoll

Magie Noire by Lancome (lotion)


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## axcelle

Clean (original)


----------



## maggiesze1

My favorite perfume~ Coach Legacy ... I don't think I can ever live without it! Lol!


----------



## NoSnowHere

A sample of leau d issey by issey miyake, gross!!


----------



## Threshold

_*Apres L'Ondee*_ - Guerlain


----------



## keodi

creed love in black


----------



## dani1908

Sampling Escada Ocean Dream


----------



## claireZk

Masaki Matsushima Cherry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## JSH812

Philosophy - Amazing Grace... it smells so clean!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Vivara by Pucci


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Cashmere mist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## talexs

Falling In Love


----------



## chessmont

Badgely Mishka (sp?) Couture Eau de Parfum

I realized I mostly had "more Mature" scents that I do love (I am 'pretty mature') and many of them are a little heavy for spring and summer.

So I had a sample of this, and decided I like it and bought some.

Wearing it for the first time today, I think I like it - but hasn't been on for hours yet - I like to test out for a long period of time.  You know how a scent changes over time.

I hope it isn't considered too heavy.

I haves tuck so much to my long-time favorites, I don't really know what's out there now.

Plus, I don't like citrus, I don't like floral. with some exceptions.  I bet this new one is considered a floral.

Anyone have it/tried it?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## Necromancer

L'eau D'issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Gucci Rush.


----------



## Threshold

*Badedas *by Jojoelle


----------



## keodi

penhaligon's blue bell..


----------



## Necromancer

Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## beauty k addict

VS dream angels heavenly


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I finally got the perfume I've been lusting after... and it smells sooooo good  Ralph Lauren Romance 'Always Yours' yumm


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## notoriousliz

Viva la Juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## keodi

quelques violets


----------



## Threshold

*Vanille Sauvage de Madagascar* from La Maison de la Vanille


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Look by Vera Wang


----------



## _bebee

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## Necromancer

Dolce & Gabbana's Light Blue.


----------



## Franny

omnia amethyste by bvlgari


----------



## keodi

jo malone french blossom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## moogle

Chanel No. 5


----------



## gina1023

Calvin Klein Truth Lush, so sad its discontinued!


----------



## Threshold

*Movie Star* by Propaganda


----------



## axcelle

Nanette Lepore


----------



## beauty k addict

benefit's laugh with me lee lee


----------



## kathyrose

Country Apple from BBW


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- Japanese Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Euridice

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Figue-Iris.


----------



## scarlettnicole

Tom Ford by estee lauder. I love it and they stopped selling it


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue agava and cacao..


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## SaraDK

Chanel - chance eau fraiche


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas.


----------



## _bebee

Calvin Klein Eternity Summer


----------



## listrikmu

DKNY Be delicious edp (green apple)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## chris7891

Chloé Eau de Parfum


----------



## creditcardfire

Serge Lutens Datura Noir. GORGEOUS.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Calvin Klein Eternity "Summer"


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche.


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling in Love cologne spray


----------



## babevivtan

http://directfragrances.net.au/perfume/images/news/images_med/covet.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I've been wanting to get that, babevivtan. How do you like it?

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath w/ Bobbi Brown Bath body lotion.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Vera Wang - Look


----------



## Mishka33

Tom Ford - Black Orchid


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## creditcardfire

Paul and Joe 'Blanc'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## _bebee

Guerlain Insolence


----------



## Necromancer

Anais Anais by Cacharel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## _bebee

Georgio Armani - Armani Code Sheer


----------



## calicaliente

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## IcyPurple

Love of Pink by Lacoste


----------



## giantcity

CK Summer. LOVE!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## _bebee

vera wang princess


----------



## Naomi23

Bulgari Omnia Green Jade


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## axcelle

Egyptian Goddess by Auric Blends


----------



## wifeyb

*pink sugar from sephora MMMMmmmm*


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs original


----------



## jchiara

Hollister Southern California...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## PrincessGina

marc jacobs


----------



## daphodill84

Philosophy Unconditional love


----------



## keodi

creed love in white.


----------



## wifeyb

I am wearing Pink fresh & fruity by Victoria's secret. I can't spray enough of it!


----------



## buttercup784eve

I'm going old school today.  JLO Glo


----------



## LaGiaconda

Jo Malone Nectarine and honey blossom


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Addict


----------



## otilia

Annick Goutal Ce Soir ou Jamais


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Clinique's Happy Heart


----------



## janice

Flowerbomb by Victor& Rolf


----------



## emJ

*DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Calgon mmmm Marshmallow body spray:]

O.M.G I went to Rite Aid yesterday. while my mom was picking out a bubble bath, i was browsing the calgon body sprays & found marshmallow. i don't usually do drugstore body sprays but this one is sooo yummy i couldn't pass it up...kinda like pink sugar. When i got home i read some reviews::ashamed:: (i love reading reviews for all cosmetics) & looked on ebay, they are selling a $7 bottle for $18-$30.


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## keodi

quelques violets!


----------



## wifeyb

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Calgon mmmm Marshmallow body spray:]
> 
> O.M.G I went to Rite Aid yesterday. while my mom was picking out a bubble bath, i was browsing the calgon body sprays & found marshmallow. i don't usually do drugstore body sprays but this one is sooo yummy i couldn't pass it up...kinda like pink sugar. When i got home i read some reviews::ashamed:: (i love reading reviews for all cosmetics) & looked on ebay, they are selling a $7 bottle for $18-$30.



I hear ya!!! I have the marshmellow I got in a gift exchange and it's delicious smelling!!! My friend has one called coconut sorbet and it's amazing! She's very partial to it since she got it 2 xmas's ago they don't sell it anymore. And I like hawaiin Ginger by calgon. Mmmm


----------



## wifeyb

Today my aroma is from Britney Spears Fantasy.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

White Linen by Estee Lauder


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## candypants1100

jean paul gaultier Madame


----------



## beauty k addict

barbie by cake solid perfume.. yummy scent!


----------



## Necromancer

Britney Spears' Curious.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Calyx from the Prescriptives line (Estee Lauder) my fave since 1988! There is no other scent like this- you can smell the grapefruit in it...


----------



## Alana1981

Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison! It has been my signature scent since I got bored of Gucci Rush after wearing it for 5 years straight.


----------



## rainrowan

Chanel's Cristalle Verte (sampler) earlier today.... it's slated to release this month. I'd like to get a bottle for my bday. It smells nice. It seems to disappear after a few minutes but other people have noticed it on me longer than that, so it is subtle, noticeable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## kathyrose

marc jacobs


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Armani Diamonds


----------



## claireZk

beauty k addict said:


> barbie by cake solid perfume.. yummy scent!


I just googled that-- it sounds really yummy!!

I'm wearing Bathed & Infused perfume oil in Ever After.  This scent is so great... I really hope they bring it back again this Valentine's Day.  If so, I'm going to buy the all the creams, bathbombs, etc


----------



## octopus17

Le Dix by Balenciaga


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## Loquita

Almost Bare by Bobbi Brown


----------



## haribo15

Miss Dior Cherie By Dior. 
Such an irresistible scent. I simply Love It!


----------



## sedmackay

Victoria Secret - Heavenly

Love it!

Jen


----------



## _bebee

juicy couture


----------



## noon

petite cherie - Annick Goutal


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## NoSnowHere

Japanese Cherry Blossom by Bath & Body Works.


----------



## impulsive_

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot


----------



## babevivtan

noon said:


> petite cherie - Annick Goutal


 
My BFF loves it!!!!!!!!


----------



## babevivtan

The One


----------



## zfamme

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## silkfringe

Juliette Has A Gun - created by the son of Nina Ricci.
Found it two years ago at the Galleries LaFayette in Paris, in the states only on NYC.
Love, love, love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## noon

JPG - classique edp


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs original


----------



## _bebee

Chanel Chance


----------



## chessmont

juicy Couture "Dirty English" a Men's cologne with sandalwood in it.

I like men's better than women's most times...


----------



## silkfringe

Hermès Les Jardins Du Nile


----------



## Izznit

Jo Malone - Nectarine Blossom and Honey

Favorite!!!


----------



## chloe777

Chanel Paris


----------



## yohanes

moon sparkle by escada


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe eau de parfum


----------



## foxyqt

*Tuscan Leather*, Tom Ford


----------



## chessmont

Jasmine Noir by Bulgari


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Prada *Infusion d'Iris*


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Butterfly Flower


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## noon

Juicy couture


----------



## ellacoach

stella sheer by stella mccartney


----------



## BurberryBeat

Burberry London. 
No matter what fragrances I discover, it is always in my "fragrance top 5."


----------



## Necromancer

The One by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

D n G Light Blue


----------



## rosed

Chanel Beige


----------



## Necromancer

Tonight I'm wearing Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## _bebee

juicy couture


----------



## NoSnowHere

Midnight pomegranate by bath & body works.


----------



## Threshold

*Chemical Bonding* by Ineke


----------



## amiekbs8

Escada Ocean Lounge.

I die over Escada's summer scents, I've been buying the new ones every summer for the past 6 years!


----------



## ladyhermes

Chanel nr 5.


----------



## borbanaicha

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## sab_angel

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Vera Wang - Look


----------



## straw227

Baby by Harajuku Girls


----------



## Loquita

An old fave:  Eau du Sud by Annick Goutal


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry.


----------



## jgarfieldk

Eau d'Hadrien by Annick Goutal.


----------



## chinkee21

Lush Honey I Washed the Kids Solid Perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Threshold

*La Violette* by Annick Goutal


----------



## ChelseaLV

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## kathyrose

marc jacobs


----------



## bluegenista

Hermes "Un Jardin Sur le nil" 

clean and fresh, it reminds me of a cool spring day with a breeze in the air. I receive a lot of compliments when I wear it~


----------



## ladyred

The body shop satsuma oil.


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom.


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by Britney Spears.


----------



## tos

I am wearing Celine Dion.


----------



## cartobr31

l'occitane Roses solid perfume


----------



## yarbs83

Beach by Bobby Brown


----------



## jgarfieldk

cartobr31 said:


> l'occitane Roses solid perfume


 
I carry this in my purse all the time.
Such a lovely perfume!


----------



## _bebee

yesterday: juicy couture


----------



## chunkylover53

Amazing Grace


----------



## noon

Versace bright crystal


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## mrsharrylime

Bond No. 9 Andy Warhol Lexington Avenue!
Exquisite.


----------



## notoriousliz

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## niseixtenshi

Marc Jacobs - Cucumber


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Flora


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## Necromancer

Anais Anais - Cacharel


----------



## Bitten

Necromancer said:


> Anais Anais - Cacharel



OMG, I haven't smelt that in ages! I'm going to find it tomorrow in DJs...

I wore Chanel Coco Mademoiselle today - fresh and classic.


----------



## keodi

jo malone's blue aguava and cacao.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## cocochanel28

L 'Eau Blanche by IUNX


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## jstreete

Stella McCartney


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan *Verte Violette* over Guerlain *L&#8217;Instant Noel Millisime Iris*


----------



## LushBoutique

LOOK by Vera Wang    ,  I got it as a sample for purchasing another perfume, but I think I like it.


----------



## keodi

Threshold said:


> *L'Artisan Verte Violette* over Guerlain *LInstant Noel Millisime Iris*


 
love that!


----------



## ellacoach

Stella Sheer 2009 by Stella McCartney


----------



## caxe

Clean Warm Cotton


----------



## ChelseaLV

Kate Moss


----------



## noon

I love Dior - Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## dramakitten

Chloe


----------



## bonny_montana

Tom Ford; Black Violet


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## MJDaisy

lamb


----------



## dianaonel

Chanel Chance - LOVE IT!


----------



## noon

Jadore - Dior


----------



## MissVirgo

Jade Blossom by Stila.  It has a strong masculine floral scent, if that makes sense.  Not girly at all. Love it


----------



## wifeyb

Pink body splaSh in warm & cozy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## Loquita

Acqua di Parma (Blu Mediterraneo) Mirto di Panarea


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Threshold

*Champaca Absolute* - Tom Ford Private Blends


----------



## rookie bag

Victoria Secret heavenly angels


----------



## dmitchell15

Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## kathyrose

marc jacobs


----------



## keodi

Penhaligion's blue bell...


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari pour femme


----------



## _bebee

juicy couture


----------



## babevivtan

The One


----------



## Necromancer

Shi - Alfred Sung


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Threshold

*Datura Noir*  by Serge Lutens


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## noon

Classique - jean paul gaultier


----------



## Loquita

47111 (German unisex splash cologne)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Sage Pearl


----------



## Necromancer

Joop By Joop.


----------



## Chuyin

ED Hardy Love Kills


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs..


----------



## Jenita143

Chanel Chance


----------



## isbltqe07

Burberry London


----------



## Cheryl

Issey Miyake something about rain and a cloud! =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## jcoop

original santal by creed


----------



## Threshold

*Vanille Madagascar* by La Maison de Vanille


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Marc Jacob blush


----------



## Loquita

Eau du Sud by Annick Goutal


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Victoria's Secret Heavenly Kiss


----------



## Necromancer

Sui Love By Anna Sui.


----------



## sabishka

David Yurman eau de parfum


----------



## dramakitten

Chloe


----------



## miss-lilly

Marc Jacobs Cucumber Splash


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany - so classic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## keodi

penhaligion's blue bell..


----------



## blackmamba10000

chanel no. 5


----------



## PurseAddict79

L.a.m.b.


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## Threshold

*Champaca Absolute* - Tom Ford Private Blends


----------



## purseprincess32

Happy Clinique ( Yesterday I used Vera Wang's Princess)


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure - I'm getting my haircut later today and when I get it blowdried I put Allure hair mist in afterwards to get rid of the 'salon' smell!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## maggiesze1

Coach Legacy


----------



## Necromancer

Fujiyama by Succes de Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## mrie

Young Sexy Lovely by YSL


----------



## ~Mina~

chanel no 5


----------



## _bebee

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## gillianna

I got a bottle of Bobbi Brown Baby perfume yesterday and tried it today.  It is a very nice scent.  I am still hooked on my Bobbi Brown Beach line and Jo Malone but this is a great addition to my collection.


----------



## sweet8684girl

vera wang flower princess


----------



## Threshold

L&#8217;Artisan *Oeillet Sauvage*


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing grace


----------



## MissVirgo

CHANEL Chance Eau Fraiche.


----------



## noon

L by Lolita lempicka


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Aqualina - Pink Sugar


----------



## octopus17

Narciso Rodriguez for Women - gorgeous!


----------



## fashion1sta

Dior- Bois D'argent


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors Island


----------



## Bitten

Ralph Lauren Romance - it's the weekend, I'm feeling mellow.


----------



## novella

Burberry Brit


----------



## NoSnowHere

MissVirgo said:


> CHANEL Chance Eau Fraiche.



Me too.


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka


----------



## choozen1ne

Vere Wang


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche by YSL


----------



## MissVirgo

Oceane by L'Aromarine (Anthropologie)


----------



## elmel

Victoria Secret Vanilla Cashmere


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Vera Wang Princess, this scent doesn't last on me


----------



## carterazo

Crystalle (Chanel)


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs original


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan *Verte Violette* (original)


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Voile de Jasmin - was in a rush this morning and I have this purse spray still in my bag from the weekend :shame:


----------



## mandyfin

Frederic Malle En Passant


----------



## Necromancer

Omar Sharif for women.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## keodi

jo malone's blue agava and caco, and grapefruit.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## Necromancer

Just a little White Musk from The Body Shop.


----------



## Threshold

La Maison de la Vanille _*Vanille Givree des Antilles*_


----------



## chessmont

Tom Ford's Tuscan Leather


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## babevivtan

*D&G's The One*.  Have been using this cos it is on my table and is just so convenient to spray and go.  LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing grace


----------



## Threshold

La Maison de la Vanille _*Vanille Givree des Antilles *_ again!  Sooooo lovely!


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Gucci Pour Homme II


----------



## Loquita

Roger & Gallet Cologne Splash and Body Lotion in Extra-Vieille


----------



## noon

Un Bois Vanille by Serge Luten


----------



## Necromancer

Bulgari Pour Femme


----------



## Arachne911

D&G Light Blue


----------



## chinableu

Coco Mademoiselle layered over Philosophys' Baby Grace.


----------



## talexs

Gucci Flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## calicaliente

Betsey Johnson


----------



## chinableu

Narciso Rodriguez For Her.


----------



## rubyjuls

Lancome Magnifique Eau de Toilette.


----------



## Carlat00

Princess by Vera Wang.


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Happy


----------



## cjj

Fleur by Floris


----------



## Necromancer

Envy by Gucci


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee - it's starting to heat up here so I'm getting the summer fragrances out!


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## NoSnowHere

Japanese Cherry Blossom by B&BW.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that perfume, nosnowhere!


----------



## cristalena56

rubyjuls said:


> Lancome Magnifique Eau de Toilette.


that smells so good!! my dh sprayed some on me at ulta one day, even he kept smelling my wrist afterwards lol 

Im wearing MJ Daisy


----------



## rubyjuls

cristalena56 said:


> that smells so good!! my dh sprayed some on me at ulta one day, even he kept smelling my wrist afterwards lol


It does!  I was so excited they finally came out with the Eau de Toilette version!  I loved the scent of the original, but it was too strong for me.  This version is just perfect.


----------



## Baby Boo

flower bomb by viktor and rolf


----------



## chinableu

Lagerfeld for men.

I just love this scent, reminds me of my father.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Threshold

Roger & Gallet _*Blue Carnation*_


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Turquatic Hue!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Calvin Klein Eternity Summer


----------



## Pursefanatic85

not a perfume, but BBW Hello Sugar body spray... it


----------



## mrsharrylime

My usual, Bond No. 9's Andy Warhol Lexington Ave.


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Butterfky Flower


----------



## chessmont

mrsharrylime said:


> My usual, Bond No. 9's Andy Warhol Lexington Ave.



-love that name!


----------



## bagap

Coach Legacy Perfume


----------



## niseixtenshi

Clinique - Happy Heart


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Bond No. 9 Madison Soirée, but my shawl smells of Chloe!


----------



## Necromancer

My Queen by Alexander McQueen (alas, I think it's almost finished)


----------



## kategene

Marc Jacobs Daisy!


----------



## kategene

purseprincess32 said:


> Clinique Happy


One of my favorites!


----------



## jonkris

An oldie but a goodie: Hugo Boss Deep Red


----------



## chinableu

Angel body cream layered with YSL Elle.

I smell absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Dawn

Philosophy Inner Grace body butter.
i'm sad b/c my husband doesn't like this fragrance and I LOVE it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

jo malone grapefruit body cream and red roses cologne.....deelish


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## shamto74

Citron by Fragonard


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain _*L&#8217;Instant Noel Millisime Iris*_


----------



## sammi_nysh

Burberry-the beat


----------



## bagap

Moschino Hippy Fizz


----------



## PurseAddict79

L.a.m.b.


----------



## gina1023

Stella Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## devoted7

I went to the mall and sprayed MARC JACOBS DAISY all over me!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Lovely by SJP.


----------



## shamto74

White Musk - Body Shop


----------



## bagap

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## razorkiss58

michael kors very hollywood


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche.


----------



## noon

Petite cherie by Annick Goutal


----------



## Olesya

Armani Remix She


----------



## veyda

Bulgari Crystalline


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## bagap

Ann Taylor Destination - a classic


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Missoni Acqua


----------



## PinkStella

nanette lepore


----------



## Threshold

*Badedas* by Jojoelle


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Loquita

Eau du Sud by Annick Goutal


----------



## Necromancer

J'adore - Dior


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I found an old favourite while spring cleaning!
YSL Babydoll!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## yellow08

Stella


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom.


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## Ellapretty

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Bella Iraqia

Chloe  Thinking of switching to Creed..


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## Necromancer

J'adore by Dior (again)


----------



## devoted7

MJ Daisy---my fav!


----------



## bagap

Coach Legacy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## janice

Love in Black by Creed


----------



## suzie_hun

Chanel - Coco Madmoiselle
i wear this every day


----------



## devoted7

the smell of fabric softener fresh on my cloths. LOL.


----------



## _bebee

Givenchy very irresistible


----------



## ang3lina33

always and forever will be wearing...LOLITA LEMPICKA!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Chanel Chance


----------



## wyllowdaemon

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## UncleLaverne

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## SARM4800

Chanel Allure


----------



## TylerDurden

Tiffany Sport for men


----------



## m-s-m-d

Chloe...to me it's an all-year-round scent


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Narciso Rodriguez edt - started my 4th bottle


----------



## dmitchell15

Daytime: Ralph by Ralph Lauren the blue and white bottle perfume

Nighttime: Friends by Moschino (it is a man's scent, but it smells sweet on me.)


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Harajuku Love


----------



## bagap

Coach Legacy (again)


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Threshold

Le Couvent des Minimes *Orange Blossom*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## sbnm

I swear by Suar de Lune, Sisley.


----------



## Threshold

sbnm said:


> I swear by Suar de Lune, Sisley.


 
OOO is that a new one by Sisley?  I have Soir de Lune by Sisley, and like-but-not-love.


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment I'm just wearing a Body Shop spray called White Musk. I'll be wearing something else after I have my shower in a few minutes.


----------



## chris7891

Stila Jade Blossom.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Touche Scintillante (Shimmering Touch)


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just finished up my bottle of Chanel Chance this morning.  Just in time to start a new Fall fragrance which will probably be Chanel Coco.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## gina1023

Calvin Klein Truth Lush


----------



## Threshold

*Black Orchid* by Tom Ford


----------



## bagap

Red Door Revealed


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry.


----------



## keodi

MAC peachtwist


----------



## keodi

Jo malone french lime blossom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

keodi said:


> MAC peachtwist



I've heard of the blush, but not perfume:] I think you posted in the wrong thread


----------



## ellacoach

Stella Sheer 2009 by Stella McCartney


----------



## speranza

Viktor and Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## itslillian

Bvlgari - Au The Rouge


----------



## Carmen82

Gucci - Envy Me


----------



## Bunniee

Miracle by lancome


----------



## DisCo

Clean Ultimate


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes!


----------



## keodi

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I've heard of the blush, but not perfume:] I think you posted in the wrong thread


  yeah I did..


----------



## lvgirlymom

White Diamonds. *Loooove*


----------



## jburgh

Hermes Osmanthe


----------



## hippychick11

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## PrincessMe

Chanel Chance


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranne


----------



## LarissaHK

Guerlain, La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## talexs

Amazing Grace


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## yenanh00

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Sunshine

Closing since this thread has reached 5,000! I will post a new thread for you all!


----------

